# Perchè???



## viola di mare (10 Giugno 2013)

*Perchè???*

niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?

avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io

unica esperienza da traditrice, ma da tradita...


----------



## mary80 (10 Giugno 2013)

La verità è questa e solo questaerchè non ci basta.


----------



## Cattivello (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...


ciao...perchè forse si crede di amare e non è così.

Io ti chiedo invece perchè succedono queste cose...
Ultimo anno università, io fidanzato, lei no.
nasce una storia parallela di nove mesi. Mi chiede di mollare tutto e io non lo faccio. Finisce la storia. Dopo qualche mese lei si fidanza con un mio compagno di corso. Finisce università.
Dopo 7 (sette) anni la incontro per caso a far colazione in un bar. Ci messaggiamo per un mese e poi si finisce per 4/5 volte in branda. Lei....sposata sempre con lo stesso e con due figli.

Oppure...

Lavoro...Io fidanzato, la collega con matrimonio fissato a tre mesi. Io tampino, lei ci sta, finiamo a letto. più di una volta.
Lei si sposa. Continuiamo a frequentarci e dopo 8 mesi mi dice che vuole lasciare il marito. Io.."col cazzo cara!".
Finisce tutto. 
MI cerca per un pò ma io ...basta...basta...
Ma che cazzo si sono sposate a fare?!?!?!?

quindi anche io, da traditore...mi chiedo..Perchè? 
e giuro che non capisco...insieme a mille motivo per cui sono passato di qui...io non comprendo.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...



Si tradisce per un casino di motivi, ma è cosa ci sta nel recondito di una crescita che ti ha reso debole e ti ha fatto tradire.

Ma io esulerei da tutto ciò, perchè la domanda a cui non so dare risposta è questa, perchè una volta che hai tradito non smetti subito? 
Si perchè sono quasi certo che a parte quelle sensazioni di innamoramento infatuazione etc che ti portano a tradire, poi a livello sessuale rimani perlopiù insoddisfatto. Credo siano pochi i casi in cui si rimanga soddisfatti da un rapporto sessuale dove non può esserci l'intesa della conoscenza. In pratica manco si ha quel coraggio di finire un rapporto insoddisfacente, e rimani chiuso in un portale dove l'insoddisfazione a parere mio sale sempre di più.

Poi si viene scoperti, e qua casca come spesso succede l'asino, eh si ci sono i figli ai quali prima non si pensava, c'è la famiglia adiacente che sta a guardare, forse soltanto la mammina starà accanto al figlio/a che seppur sbaglia rimane o scarrafone e mamma soj, e ci si sveglia sapendo bene che un tradimento anche quello dove per scherzo si parlava con amici e più minchiate dicevi più macho eri, risulta stavolta come una condanna anche da questi.


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> La verità è questa e solo questa:*Perchè non ci basta.*


Disquoto totalmente.
Parla per te.


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> ciao...perchè forse si crede di amare e non è così.
> 
> Io ti chiedo invece perchè succedono queste cose...
> Ultimo anno università, io fidanzato, lei no.
> ...



la domanda infatti non va fatta ai traditori veri, ma ai fedeli che credono nella fedeltà fisica come ad un valore ma ad un certo punto tradiscono.
Sono loro la maggior parte.
Quindi.
Perchè i fedeli diventano traditori?


----------



## andrea53 (10 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo si sono sposate a fare?!?!?!?
> 
> quindi anche io, da traditore...mi chiedo..Perchè?
> e giuro che non capisco...insieme a mille motivo per cui sono passato di qui...io non comprendo.



Forse perché un marito o una moglie che aspettano a casa, in fondo, fanno sempre comodo???


----------



## passerino (10 Giugno 2013)

ciao a tutti traditori e traditi..... vi sono mancato?


----------



## passerino (10 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la domanda infatti non va fatta ai traditori veri, ma ai fedeli che credono nella fedeltà fisica come ad un valore ma ad un certo punto tradiscono.
> Sono loro la maggior parte.
> Quindi.
> Perchè i fedeli diventano traditori?


ciao cattivello.... io ho avuto una relazione con una donna sposata... da due anni.... che è andata avanti circa un anno.... mi voleva sostituire.... ma io col cazzo.... mi ha mollato ci sono stato un po male... ma poi passa... ora sta credo con un altro e dice di essere felice.... fino a che nn avrà problemi del quotidiano sarà così poi chissà.... l'indole umana porta a cercare il benessere... questo è quello che penso... secondo me il tradimento comincia gia al momento del flirt.... l atto in se è gia passato poi ...


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2013)

Nel mio caso non era + un rapporto di coppia ma di grandissimo affetto e bene
Non si andava aletto da 5 anni
Marito anaffettivo e adesso dispiaciuto che vuole recuperare

Non è una scusa e non si risolve così, tradendo. Ma non sempre è tutto definito

Io ero sicura che non avrei mai tradito

Poi è arrivato lui

Che si sta separando.
Si è innamorato dice.
Non per me certo andava già male prima
Ma ecco. Non eravamo due traditori seriali è successo perché incasa un mezzo disastro

Ma quando x assurdo stai bene come famiglia ..prova a pensare..due amici siamo diventati che hanno figli insieme che amano alla follia
La ns vita tutta o quasi x loro oli avevamo) e forse questo un errore ..annullati come coppia

Spezzare questo..è difficile
Finita attrazione passione da anni
Ma non affetto e questo legame pazzesco tra noi i bimbi…

Non so se comprensibile


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2013)

Ade s io non comprendo  chi ama chi ha tutto cio che diciamo fa bene ad una coppia
Come si faccia
A me questo tradimento così come mio amante sta facendo capire cose..ci siamo messi  in discussione, allontanati dai ns compagni
Io confessato

Dirò di +
Possoc apire finire in un letto,..in un matrimonio di 15/20 anni avevo anche messo in considerazione potesse capitare

Ma chi lo vive tipo palestra..un ora al mese di motel..quello proprio mi sfugge

Credo egoismo pazzesco.
Se avessi un rapporto che reputo sano..non tradirei e mi incazzerei alquanto fossi la tradita

In un rapporto malato dove viene a mancare quasi tutto,,posso capire…il bisogno di essere amati desiderati è forte.sopttuto dopo vari tentativi falliti di recupero..sei stanco e disilluso

.potrei capire 
Questo sempre pensato ben prima di mia storia e chi mi conosce sa.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ade s io non comprendo chi ama chi ha tutto cio che diciamo fa bene ad una coppia
> Come si faccia
> A me questo tradimento così come mio amante sta facendo capire cose..ci siamo messi in discussione, allontanati dai ns compagni
> Io confessato
> ...





ecco io questo lo posso capire... anche accettare... 

il neretto no, non ci riesco...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...





mary80 ha detto:


> La verità è questa e solo questaerchè non ci basta.


behhh...non è proprio così per tutti, ma è una base ampia di partenza abbastanza realistica

non c'è un perchè al tradimento, o meglio non c'è un perchè chiaro e universale...e questa continua ricerca non serve a nulla...

la maggior parte delle coppie dopo un tradimento non si riconciliano perchè il tradito PERDE TEMPO a domandarsi perchè e cercare cause assurde...cause che quasi sempre NON ESISTONO...
tizio si è fatto una scopata extra, e non c'è una ragione...l'ha vista, s'è sentito apprezzato, una parola tira l'altra e sono finiti a letto...era la prima volta e magari sarà l'ultima...c'è poco da spiegare...

opure c'è chi ce l'ha nell'indole...non può stare con una donna sola, o meglio vuole vivere e amare una donna sola ma vuole anche scopare con altre...sarà terribile ma è così, ed è molto diffuso...

oppure ancora c'è quello che "ogni tanto" vuole trasgredire...o quello che si sente il super fico e quindi corteggia tutte e porta a termine quelle che ci stanno...

certo, ci sono anche quelli de "ahh io non ero felice, zero sesso, lei ingrassata e diventata insopportabile"...ma sono i peggiori in quanto uno che veramente ci sta male "la chiude" e arrivederci...

per riassumere:
nel 90% dei casi si tradisce per semplice voglia di sesso "diverso"...diverso da quello che si ha a casa, diverso inteso come "con una persona diversa", una situazione diversa, contesto e attese diverse...infatti tanti uomini (anche i piùà brillanti e potenzialmente conquistadores) vanno con le escort perchè con queste (le più care) puoi ottenere tutto ciò che vuoi senza alcun impegno, senza il pensiero di potersi invaghire l'uno dell'altra e incasinare tutto...

le puttane vanno ad ore, perchè fondamentalmente l'uomo vive di ore!!!


----------



## mary80 (10 Giugno 2013)

Concordo: se quello che ho nel piatto mi sazia non ho lo stomaco di prendere qualcosa da altri piatti.
Diciamocela carina quanto vogliamo,cosa è sta storia del "con te non mi manca nulla,sei perfetto bla bla bla..." però vado con altri?Ma io non credo nella fedeltà fisica...bla bla bla...
Il fatto è che se sei pienamente soddisfatto del tuo uomo/della tua donna e del vostro rapporto gli altri ti scivolano sulle spalle.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh...non è proprio così per tutti, ma è una base ampia di partenza abbastanza realistica
> 
> non c'è un perchè al tradimento, o meglio non c'è un perchè chiaro e universale...e questa continua ricerca non serve a nulla...
> 
> ...


ed è un cacciatore:singleeye:
l'uomo essere umano o maschio?
c'è la trascurabile dimenticanza che a tradire sono anche le donne


----------



## Cattivello (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si tradisce per un casino di motivi, ma è cosa ci sta nel recondito di una crescita che ti ha reso debole e ti ha fatto tradire.
> 
> Ma io esulerei da tutto ciò, perchè la domanda a cui non so dare risposta è questa, perchè una volta che hai tradito non smetti subito?
> Si perchè sono quasi certo che a parte *quelle sensazioni di innamoramento infatuazione* etc che ti portano a tradire, poi a* livello sessuale rimani perlopiù insoddisfatto*. Credo siano pochi i casi in cui si rimanga soddisfatti da un rapporto sessuale dove non può esserci l'intesa della conoscenza. In pratica manco si ha quel coraggio di finire un rapporto insoddisfacente, e rimani chiuso in un portale dove l'insoddisfazione a parere mio sale sempre di più.
> ...


quelle sensazioni sono impagabili, sono esclusive.
Mi fermo solo alla sensazione di un bacio passionale, allo scambio di sguardi, al potenziale coinvolgimento delle prime fasi (del tradimento).... dopo anni questo, penso, passi per forza.

Non concordo che a livello sessuale si resti insoddisfatti. Nel mio ultimo caso in quasi due anni non è mai successo...vero è che c'era anche l'intesa della conoscenza.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

sono impagabili ed esclusive se al momento non hai qualcosa che vale ben di più di questo e sei capace ad accorgertene





Cattivello ha detto:


> quelle sensazioni sono impagabili, sono esclusive.
> Mi fermo solo alla sensazione di un bacio passionale, allo scambio di sguardi, al potenziale coinvolgimento delle prime fasi (del tradimento).... dopo anni questo, penso, passi per forza.
> 
> Non concordo che a livello sessuale si resti insoddisfatti. Nel mio ultimo caso in quasi due anni non è mai successo...vero è che c'era anche l'intesa della conoscenza.


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2013)

ma tu non sei quello arrivato qui xchè innamorato di un'americana?
bah forse sbaglio io


cmq qnd di hanno figli non è così faciledecidere

si puo non essere + innamorati ma hai uan resp enorme come genitore e a volte errando ti dimentichi che se i nche uomo/donna
non è così facile esid eve essere davvero molto bravi soptutto qnd subentrano cose esterne grosse

cmq
che casino!


----------



## Cattivello (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh...non è proprio così per tutti, ma è una base ampia di partenza abbastanza realistica
> 
> non c'è un perchè al tradimento, o meglio non c'è un perchè chiaro e universale...e questa continua ricerca non serve a nulla...
> 
> ...


nella mia piccolissima esperienza...erano tutte insoddisfatte del rapporto che stavano vivendo.
Tutte trascurate, pochissime attenzioni, vite di coppia tristi...giusto quelle sveltine per far sembrare tutto normale.

io mai tradito per sesso diverso o per trasgressione pure....solo per un  fottutissimo senso di innamoramento.
e dico anche fanculo.


----------



## Cattivello (10 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Concordo: se quello che ho nel piatto mi sazia non ho lo stomaco di prendere qualcosa da altri piatti.
> Diciamocela carina quanto vogliamo,cosa è sta storia del "con te non mi manca nulla,sei perfetto bla bla bla..." però vado con altri?Ma io non credo nella fedeltà fisica...bla bla bla...
> Il fatto è che se sei pienamente soddisfatto del tuo uomo/della tua donna e del vostro rapporto gli altri ti scivolano sulle spalle.


quoto


----------



## Cattivello (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono impagabili ed esclusive se al momento non hai qualcosa che vale ben di più di questo e sei capace ad accorgertene


ovvio si


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2013)

io mai tradito per sesso diverso o per trasgressione pure....solo per un fottutissimo senso di innamoramento.
e dico anche fanculo. [/QUOTE]

be io pure

fottutissimo si


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> quelle sensazioni sono impagabili, sono esclusive.
> Mi fermo solo alla sensazione di un bacio passionale, allo scambio di sguardi, al potenziale coinvolgimento delle prime fasi (del tradimento).... dopo anni questo, penso, passi per forza.
> 
> *Non concordo che a livello sessuale si resti insoddisfatti.* Nel mio ultimo caso in quasi due anni non è mai successo...vero è che c'era anche l'intesa della conoscenza.



concordo


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed è un cacciatore:singleeye:
> l'uomo essere umano o maschio?
> c'è la trascurabile dimenticanza che a tradire sono anche le donne


si, parlavo di maschio

le donne hanno sempre qualcosina di diverso nel "tradire"

diciamo, per riassumere, che quando una donna "rifiuta" una avance ne esce sempre soddisfatta...
...l'uomo quando la rifiuta, solitamente, si mangia le mani per un po'


----------



## mary80 (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, parlavo di maschio
> 
> le donne hanno sempre qualcosina di diverso nel "tradire"
> 
> ...


Esatto.Abbiamo conquistato,abbiamo vinto.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...


Nel mio caso un perche'non c'e'...non mancandomi un bel niente.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso un perche'non c'e'...non mancandomi un bel niente.


ti aspettavo  anche se la risposta non mi è piaciuta, così senza un perchè???


----------



## passerino (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti aspettavo  anche se la risposta non mi è piaciuta, così senza un perchè???


ciao Lothar..... welcome back


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ciao Lothar..... welcome back


deh........ciao Pass carissimo..ma mica ero andato via....vengo solo meno...


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2013)

Io penso che nel nostro paese il cattolicesimo abbia fatto un mucchio di danni, con la sua condanna sessuofobica, e che si respiri un'aria di biasimo generalizzato per chi si sente libero di esplorare la sua sessualità. Il risultato è che molti si autoconvincono di essere nati pere e fanno scelte da pere fino a quando qualcosa o qualcuno li mette di fronte con inaudita ferocia alla loro reale natura di mele. E magari è solo l'inizio, per scoprire poi che ci possono essere anche albicocche, susine, kiwi, ecc.

Non c'è la categoria traditori, come non c'è quella fedeli. Ci sono persone, momenti di vita e orientamenti preferenziali con infinite variazioni. Se il modello più comune non fosse la cattolicissima famiglia con figli che ti fa sentire un malato di mente a volere altro, molti si darebbero il permesso di valutare che le possibilità sono molte, molte di più.

Riporto una lettera tratta da una rubrica illuminante, che è 'Savage love' su L'Internazionale.
Consiglio a tutti di salvarsi il link e seguirla settimanalmente.

_*Credo che la sessualità si articoli in spettri. Non soltanto lo spettro che va da gay a etero con in mezzo i bisessuali, ma vari spettri. Uno di questi spettri riguarda quanto si è sessuali, e va da quelli con poco o nessuno slancio sessuale a quelli che ce l’hanno molto intenso. Forse esiste anche uno spettro che va da monogamo a poliamoroso. Tu dici che monogamia e poliamore sono cose che la gente fa, non che la gente è. A me però sembra che alcune persone possano essere una o l’altra cosa in modo innato.* Io e mio marito una volta abbiamo deciso di fare una cosa a tre. Mio marito, mentre si scopava la terza, a malapena riusciva a tenere il cazzo duro. Non ci ha preso gusto finché io non sono intervenuta attivamente, e anche così la cosa non lo eccitava più di tanto (e credimi: la nostra terza era il sogno di qualunque maschio eterosessuale. L’unico motivo per cui non era coinvolto è che davvero gli piaccio solo io). _
_Lui, quando s’innamora di qualcuno, vuole solo quella persona lì. È completamente orientato verso il rapporto a due. Io, invece, anche se lui mi soddisfa e lo amo, voglio anche altri partner. Mi sento poliamorosa per natura. Sento che è proprio il modo in cui sono programmata. Non è che me lo sono scelto. E nemmeno mio marito potrebbe scegliere di essere poliamoroso. Il poliamore può praticarlo, e per me l’ha anche fatto, ma di natura è monogamo. Sono contenta che tu difenda la non monogamia. Ti riconosco il merito di avermi aiutato a salvare il mio matrimonio. Io e lui ci siamo sposati che eravamo vergini e di sesso non capivamo una cicca. Se io e mio marito abbiamo una vita sessuale stupenda – e io sono libera di farmi le mie storielle di contorno – è perché leggiamo la tua rubrica.
_
_Sono Come Sono_


http://www.internazionale.it/opinioni/dan-savage/


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè i fedeli diventano traditori?


Ma perchè non sono fedeli, ma solo busoni con il culo degli altri!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè non sono fedeli, ma solo busoni con il culo degli altri!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Grande


----------



## mary80 (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...



quello che io ti chiedo invece è: Perchè no?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> quello che io ti chiedo invece è: Perchè no?



ti rispondo per me ovviamente:

no perchè se sto bene, non ho bisogno di altro, se sto male ho bisogno di altro ma non costringo nessuno a rimanere con me e poi rivolgermi all' altro, chiudo e la do a chi mi pare o mi innamoro di chi mi pare...
di solito se mi rompo la colpa è mia, qualcosa dentro di me cambia tanto da rendermi impossibile continuare a stare con quella persona, quindi lo lascio prendendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e mi rivolgo ad altri.

non a caso l'unica volta che ho tradito a 20 anni l'ho fatto davanti ai suoi occhi solo per fargli provare quello che avevo provato io... non ci sarei rimasta poi un minuto di più.


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti rispondo per me ovviamente:
> 
> no perchè se sto bene, non ho bisogno di altro, se sto male ho bisogno di altro ma non costringo nessuno a rimanere con me e poi rivolgermi all' altro, chiudo e la do a chi mi pare o mi innamoro di chi mi pare...
> di solito se mi rompo la colpa è mia, qualcosa dentro di me cambia tanto da rendermi impossibile continuare a stare con quella persona, quindi lo lascio prendendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e mi rivolgo ad altri.
> ...



Viola, porta pazienza, ma se fai una domanda *ascolta *almeno le risposte, no?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Viola, porta pazienza, ma se fai una domanda *ascolta *almeno le risposte, no?


infatti io le *ascolto *e sono anche molto interessata.

mi ha chiesto perchè no ed io ho risposto... il perchè si ancora non l'ho chiaro, ma io sono un pò torda ed ermetica, non voglio capire :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti io le *ascolto *e sono anche molto interessata.
> 
> mi ha chiesto perchè no ed io ho risposto... *il perchè si ancora non l'ho chiaro, ma io sono un pò torda ed ermetica, non voglio capire :mrgreen:*



Ecco, era quello che volevo dire


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

banalmente non riesco a capire come si possa vivere accanto a qualcuno nascondendo una parte di noi . per come sono fatta e per come intendo l'amore mi pare impossibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti io le *ascolto *e sono anche molto interessata.
> 
> mi ha chiesto perchè no ed io ho risposto...* il perchè si ancora non l'ho chiaro,* ma io sono un pò torda ed ermetica, non voglio capire :mrgreen:



secondo me ce l'hai chiaro per quella che è (stata) la tua esperienza di traditrice


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> banalmente non riesco a capire come si possa vivere accanto a qualcuno nascondendo una parte di noi . per come sono fatta e per come intendo l'amore mi pare impossibile


L'importante è che accetti l'idea che il tuo modo di essere, pensare e vivere l'amore e qualsiasi altra cosa NON rappresentino una regola insindacabile


----------



## viola di mare (10 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me ce l'hai chiaro per quella che è (stata) la tua esperienza di traditrice



la mia esperienza di traditrice mi ha insegnato a non tradire più, ho 40 anni e ne avevo 20, non l'ho più fatto, in compenso però da tradita ne ho  e quindi forse è proprio per questo che non riesco a capacitarmi delle risposte che *sento*...

che io sappia apparte il 20enne, mi ha tradito solo il mio ex marito ma le giustificazioni che mi ha portato - perchè ovviamente una volta scoperto - era me che amava, sono state le più varie e aggiungerei avariate


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'importante è che accetti l'idea che il tuo modo di essere, pensare e vivere l'amore e qualsiasi altra cosa NON rappresentino una regola insindacabile


eh sì.
anche se secondo me quando ci prendono per i fondelli oggettivamente ci incazziamo tutti


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì.
> anche se secondo me quando ci prendono per i fondelli oggettivamente ci incazziamo tutti


L'uomo (inteso come essere) totalmente sincero NON ESISTE
I parametri di tolleranza e resistenza alle bugie poi sono fortemente oscillanti e soggettivi da individuo a individuo...

...mia mamma ha sopportato mio padre e le sue follie per 50 anni (festeggiano proprio a breve)
...ne ha passati guai, alcuni anche secondo i miei parametri "inconcepibili"...eppure...gran donna, gran madre...


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'uomo (inteso come essere) totalmente sincero NON ESISTE
> I parametri di tolleranza e resistenza alle bugie poi sono fortemente oscillanti e soggettivi da individuo a individuo...
> 
> ...mia mamma ha sopportato mio padre e le sue follie per 50 anni (festeggiano proprio a breve)
> ...ne ha passati guai, alcuni anche secondo i miei parametri "inconcepibili"...eppure...gran donna, gran madre...


se mi nascondi una parte di te m'impedisci di sapere se veramente a me stai bene perché conosco una persona diversa da quel che credo.
non ne hai il diritto .al momento in cui so poi se ne parla e potrei essere pronta a perdonare , capire etc.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi nascondi una parte di te m'impedisci di sapere se veramente a me stai bene perché conosco una persona diversa da quel che credo.
> non ne hai il diritto .al momento in cui so poi se ne parla e potrei essere pronta a perdonare , capire etc.


Ma chi nasconde cosa???

Secondo te che si fa una scopata extra aveva previsto che accadesse???
Il giorno del matrimonio avrebbe dovuto dire "cara sento che prima o poi vorró farmi un'altra"???

Se una donna mi tradisce io condannò ciò che ha fatto, non ciò che avrebbe dovuto o non dovuto dirmi quando l'ho conosciuta...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> quelle sensazioni sono impagabili, sono esclusive.
> Mi fermo solo alla sensazione di un bacio passionale, allo scambio di sguardi, al potenziale coinvolgimento delle prime fasi (del tradimento).... dopo anni questo, penso, passi per forza.
> 
> Non concordo che a livello sessuale si resti insoddisfatti. Nel mio ultimo caso in quasi due anni non è mai successo...vero è che c'era anche l'intesa della conoscenza.



La risposta che ti ha scritto Minerva va bene anche per me, ma aggiungerei altro; le sensazioni di cui parliamo fanno parte di un percorso che spazia in età da single dove in un fidanzamento c'è quella prova dello stare assieme, in un matrimonio le sensazioni di cui parliamo sono soltanto quella ricerca di una perdita voluta e confermata con il tradimento da chi non ha saputo gestirsi non tanto gli ormoni ma il rispetto in primis per la persona che hai accanto e per finire per la persona stessa che tradisce e mente. Sono convintissimo che nel proseguo di un tradimento per la maggior parte delle volte non si ha quella capacità di prendere in pugno la situazione e lasciare sia l'amante che il partner a cui spesso si da la colpa del tradimento, vedi i casi in cui ci si appella alla frase " la colpa non sta soltanto nel traditore". Si e dove sta la colpa? 
Se io nella mia coppia sono scoppiato perchè non ho saputo gestirmela lascio il partner, che cacchio centra che lo tradisco dicendo, ah.. ma colpa è di entrambi.... prendiamoci le responsabilità!
La responsabilità sta nelle reazioni giuste alle azioni, e stop. quando invece è tutto un susseguirsi di menzogne e maschere inutili, perfino a se stessi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma chi nasconde cosa???
> 
> Secondo te che si fa una scopata extra aveva previsto che accadesse???
> Il giorno del matrimonio avrebbe dovuto dire "cara sento che prima o poi vorró farmi un'altra"???
> ...


abbassa un pochino il tono di voce che c'è gente che fa la pennichella.
ciao, magari ripasso


----------



## gas (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbassa un pochino il tono di voce che c'è gente che fa la pennichella.
> ciao, magari ripasso


voi liguri, la pennichella la fate lunga? vedi che ore sono


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbassa un pochino il tono di voce che c'è gente che fa la pennichella.
> ciao, magari ripasso


Il tono di voce???


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Il tono di voce???



Compà in pratica ti rissi si turdu e ci sta scassannu u patri ri picciriddi! chiaro ora? :rotfl::rotfl:

Comu stamu? viri cà da cuosa finiu buonu! grazie ahh!


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà in pratica ti rissi si turdu e ci sta scassannu u patri ri picciriddi! chiaro ora? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Comu stamu? viri cà da cuosa finiu buonu! grazie ahh!


secondo me voleva dire altro...ma va bene lo stesso 

tutt'appuaisto...mi fa piaciri :up:


----------



## Cattivello (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La risposta che ti ha scritto Minerva va bene anche per me, ma aggiungerei altro; le sensazioni di cui parliamo fanno parte di un percorso che spazia in età da single dove in un fidanzamento c'è quella prova dello stare assieme, in un matrimonio le sensazioni di cui parliamo sono soltanto quella ricerca di una perdita voluta e confermata con il tradimento da chi non ha saputo gestirsi non tanto gli ormoni ma il rispetto in primis per la persona che hai accanto e per finire per la persona stessa che tradisce e mente. Sono convintissimo che nel proseguo di un tradimento per la maggior parte delle volte non si ha quella capacità di prendere in pugno la situazione e lasciare sia l'amante che il partner a cui spesso si da la colpa del tradimento, vedi i casi in cui ci si appella alla frase " la colpa non sta soltanto nel traditore". Si e dove sta la colpa?
> Se io nella mia coppia sono scoppiato perchè non ho saputo gestirmela lascio il partner, che cacchio centra che lo tradisco dicendo, ah.. ma colpa è di entrambi.... prendiamoci le responsabilità!
> La responsabilità sta nelle reazioni giuste alle azioni, e stop. quando invece è tutto un susseguirsi di menzogne e maschere inutili, perfino a se stessi.


Bhe, ti diro quello che ho fatto io.
ed è il seguito della storia con la quale sono approdato qui.

Io la donna, dopo 9 anni di relazione, l'ho lasciata. Quella ufficiale intendo. Avrò sbagliato, forse. Ma non c'era più quello che c'era prima. 
La storia parallela mi ha profondamente cambiato, non era sport, non era trasgressione. Era altro, penso. Ma forse anche qui mi potrei sbagliare.
Sta di fatto che non avrei mai potuto proseguire la storia ufficiale dopo quello che avevo provato per un'altra persona. La donna ufficiale mi amava profondamente. Sarebbe stato veramente troppo proseguire solo per mantenere uno status o "ricambiare" il suo amore standoci insieme.
Merita altro, ben altro e quindi ritengo sia stato giusto lasciarla andare.
E' inutile dire che non sa nulla dell'accaduto ma sa che non c'è più il sentimento che ci ha uniti. E penso che sia sufficiente per non arrecare altro dolore forse anche inutile.


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...


bene ti 6 data già una parte di risposta.   a voltew si tradisce per vendetta.

Prova a fare uno schema con le esperienze degli altri traditori che leggi sul forum e vedi se riesci ad individuare una linea di base


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> banalmente non riesco a capire come si possa vivere accanto a qualcuno nascondendo una parte di noi . per come sono fatta e per come intendo l'amore mi pare impossibile


Beh se una donna vive con me e mi nasconde tutta quella parte di lei che non sopporto...

Mi fa un enorme piacere...

E mi sento molto amato in questo...

Oddio ora devo subito parlargliene...ma no lasciamo stare...magari lo disturbo...

Cioè casso, già ho poca capacità di ascoltarti...almeno dimmi cose interessanti eh?
Voglio dire...

Nascondimi pure la tua parte che non sopporto!
Per pietà!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> Bhe, ti diro quello che ho fatto io.
> ed è il seguito della storia con la quale sono approdato qui.
> 
> Io la donna, dopo 9 anni di relazione, l'ho lasciata. Quella ufficiale intendo. Avrò sbagliato, forse. Ma non c'era più quello che c'era prima.
> ...


Ecco rispondendoti su quello che hai scritto. :up: così si fa.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la mia esperienza di traditrice mi ha insegnato a non tradire più, ho 40 anni e ne avevo 20, non l'ho più fatto, in compenso però da tradita ne ho  e quindi forse è proprio per questo che non riesco a capacitarmi delle risposte che *sento*...
> 
> che io sappia apparte il 20enne, mi ha tradito solo il mio ex marito ma le giustificazioni che mi ha portato - perchè ovviamente una volta scoperto - era me che amava, sono state le più varie e aggiungerei avariate


Visto?
Prendersi indietro?
Eh?
Brava furba eh?

Ehi ma quello è il tuo cassetto delle robe intime?
No...mia cara...quello lì e il mausoleo del conte...conserva in un cassetto ogni mutandina che è riuscito a sgraffignare e come ne va fiero...

Oh ma cosa è scritto nel cassetto...?
Non toccare?

No guarda lui ha scritto memento mori!


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'importante è che accetti l'idea che il tuo modo di essere, pensare e vivere l'amore e qualsiasi altra cosa NON rappresentino una regola insindacabile



si...ciao belli.





:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io penso che nel nostro paese il cattolicesimo abbia fatto un mucchio di danni, con la sua condanna sessuofobica, e che si respiri un'aria di biasimo generalizzato per chi si sente libero di esplorare la sua sessualità. Il risultato è che molti si autoconvincono di essere nati pere e fanno scelte da pere fino a quando qualcosa o qualcuno li mette di fronte con inaudita ferocia alla loro reale natura di mele. E magari è solo l'inizio, per scoprire poi che ci possono essere anche albicocche, susine, kiwi, ecc.
> 
> Non c'è la categoria traditori, come non c'è quella fedeli. Ci sono persone, momenti di vita e orientamenti preferenziali con infinite variazioni. Se il modello più comune non fosse la cattolicissima famiglia con figli che ti fa sentire un malato di mente a volere altro, molti si darebbero il permesso di valutare che le possibilità sono molte, molte di più.
> 
> ...



questa me la ero persa.
Ti mando anche la foto del pipino di Man. (non prometto sia duro come quello del conte però)
Se posso ti approvo.


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì.
> anche se secondo me *quando ci prendono per i fondelli *oggettivamente ci incazziamo tutti


e secondo il minerva pensiero.
Sempre.
Senza soluzione di causa.













 non cominciare a sibilare dai...ti lovvo alla fine.
Non ho ancora capito perchè ma mi piaci.

Ommadonna.


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questa me la ero persa.
> Ti mando anche la foto del pipino di Man. (non prometto sia duro come quello del conte però)
> Se posso ti approvo.



Meno male che ci sei tu a darmi un po' di soddisfazione!
:festa:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu a darmi un po' di soddisfazione!
> :festa:


Ma anch'io sono d'accordo con quella cosa lì!


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma anch'io sono d'accordo con *quella cosa lì*!





(passo al plurale) Come siete care!


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...ciao belli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma non colgo il significato nascosto...


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Scusa ma non colgo il significato nascosto...


era ironia 

Minerva ogni tanto ce la fa ad accettare un pensiero diverso dal suo, per pochi minuti, ma poi dimentica.
Non perchè sia in malafede, sia chiaro, ma perchè è così.
E non la vorremmo diversa.
E' Minerva.
Come tu sei tu e io sono io.

...mi sono spiegata?

Ho una festa credo rave a poche centinaia di metri con musica a palla ho il cervello leggermente annebbiato. Ora metterò i tappi


----------



## Zod (10 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...


Per un eccesso di visione di breve periodo. Come la tua vendetta.

S*B


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> era ironia
> 
> Minerva ogni tanto ce la fa ad accettare un pensiero diverso dal suo, per pochi minuti, ma poi dimentica.
> Non perchè sia in malafede, sia chiaro, ma perchè è così.
> ...


Ora ho colto 

Si, è chiaro che minerva non dia molto credito alle idee altrui...specie se differiscono dalle sue 

Altra cosa che ho notato è il suo sorvolare e cambiare discorso quando (poche volte) è costretta ad ammettere (non lo fa ma lascia intendere) di aver toppato o che qualcun altro ha ragione...

Very normal people


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ora ho colto
> 
> Si, è chiaro che minerva non dia molto credito alle idee altrui...specie se differiscono dalle sue
> 
> ...


mi hai sgamato , credevo di essere una volpe:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ora ho colto
> 
> Si, è chiaro che minerva non dia molto credito alle idee altrui...specie se differiscono dalle sue
> 
> ...


Vero. 
Ma il suo vero asso è averci fatto capire che quello è il suo essere. Che non è negativo, in quanto messo in opera in assoluta buona fede.
Noi egocentrici ( perchè lei lo è e tu pure ) facciamo fatica a metterci nei panni degli altri, a meno che non ci rendiamo malleabili ed è una grandissima fatica.
Ad alcuni riesce meglio. A me 
A qualcuno così e così. A te 
E a qualcun altro quasi per nulla. A lei.

Ma tutti noi facciamo un gruppo, non solo noi tre, che porta avanti le proprie idee sapendo che comunque qualcuno ascolta e i nostri (tutti) "scontri, sono  mirati (con il cuore, non con la mente) a qualcosa di proficuo. Far vivere questo forum in modo che persone "in difficoltà" possano entrare qui e trovarci qualcosa. 
Magari uno non si aspetta proprio MIn, certo, ma prova a pensarci.
A me capita di entrare qui al mattino e magari leggere qualcosa di Min, che è compagna di forum, con cui ci sono state mille cose e leggerla in maniera diversa da un anno fa e magari sorridere con _affetto forumistico,_:bleah: perchè in automatico non penso che sia la solita stronzetta sterile, ma solo una stronzetta con una gran testa.
Peccato non si applichi nell'empatia, ma non si può pretendere.
In fondo lei è la preside del forum e non so che presidi avevi tu.
La mia, al liceo. Mi terrorizzava.

Ricordo che una volta, al suo cospetto, ero talmente terrorizzata da quella donna che per riuscire a sostenere il suo sguardo me la immaginavo con le mutande giù, sul cesso e tutto intorno una gran puzza.

Ciao Min.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai sgamato , credevo di essere una volpe:mrgreen:


Ad esempio:
Credo ti pesi molto quando capita (2-3 volte credo sia successo) di dover ammettere che un "poca cosa" (nella tua idea di me) come me possa avere "non torto" su determinati argomenti...risultare plausibile, accettabile, al limite della ragione...

...non lo ammetterai mai, ma so che è così


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ad esempio:
> Credo ti pesi molto quando capita (2-3 volte credo sia successo) di dover ammettere che un "poca cosa" (nella tua idea di me) come me possa avere "non torto" su determinati argomenti...risultare plausibile, accettabile, al limite della ragione...
> 
> ...non lo ammetterai mai, ma so che è così


perché no?


----------



## The Cheater (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no?


Non so...non l'hai ancora ammesso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Ognuno appartiene allo spettro a cui appartiene. So bene che esiste di tutto. Io sono quella che sono e ti dico quella che sono, tu, che stai con me, devi dirmi quello che sei o sei diventato. Nascondermelo perché vuoi anche me o perché non vuoi perdere una situazione che ti fa comodo è un inganno che nessuno merita. Se non c'è inganno c'è scelta e non c'è tradimento. Può esserci sofferenza ma c'è chiarezza e libertà.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno appartiene allo spettro a cui appartiene. So bene che esiste di tutto. Io sono quella che sono e ti dico quella che sono, tu, che stai con me, devi dirmi quello che sei o sei diventato. Nascondermelo perché vuoi anche me o perché non vuoi perdere una situazione che ti fa comodo è un inganno che nessuno merita. Se non c'è inganno c'è scelta e non c'è tradimento. Può esserci sofferenza ma c'è chiarezza e libertà.


ma perchè quando lo dico io nessuno capisce?
Mi sento un incompresa, come quel bambino del film.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè quando lo dico io nessuno capisce?
> Mi sento un incompresa, come quel bambino del film.


Perché lo dici dall'altra parte :mrgreen:.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè quando lo dico io nessuno capisce?
> Mi sento un incompresa, come quel bambino del film.


?
brunetta diceva esattamente quello che ho espresso io a cheater


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> brunetta diceva esattamente quello che ho espresso io a cheater


ma ieri in un altro 3d mi hai scritto che non è così nei confronti di Mattia. E lo ripeti spesso.
Nel mio caso almeno.
Quindi due pesi e due misure?

Cambi idea secondo il tempo?


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ieri in un altro 3d mi hai scritto che non è così nei confronti di Mattia. E lo ripeti spesso.
> Nel mio caso almeno.
> Quindi due pesi e due misure?
> 
> Cambi idea secondo il tempo?


infatti nei confronti di mattia tu non sei chiara.
lui non sa quando esci e passi il tempo con un altro , non è al corrente di parte della tua vita e ti conosce solo parzialmente.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti nei confronti di mattia tu non sei chiara.
> lui non sa quando esci e passi il tempo con un altro , non è al corrente di parte della tua vita e ti conosce solo parzialmente.


Vedi che ti contraddici?


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi che ti contraddici?


in cosa?


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti nei confronti di mattia tu non sei chiara.
> lui non sa quando esci e passi il tempo con un altro , non è al corrente di parte della tua vita e ti conosce solo parzialmente.



Pare che in molte coppie aperte ci sia un accordo sul fatto che siano ammesse storie di letto extra, ma senza entrare nei dettagli per ambedue i partner, e che il patto è che non ci debba essere coinvolgimento sentimentale.

Anche secondo me, fintantochè non vengono esplicitate queste due regole la coppia è chiusa, e in questo caso si può parlare di tradimento.

Ma Mattia ha accettato Tebe pur sapendo che lei avrebbe anche potuto tradirlo (io ad esempio non lo avrei fatto), quindi ci si sta muovendo su un terreno minato. Anche perchè un conto è un'eventualità prospettata, altra cosa è avere un accordo chiaro sul fatto che, pur stando in coppia, altri rapporti sono da preventivare.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in cosa?


mi pigli per il culo eh?

ok, divertiti da sola. (Cit)


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pare che in molte coppie aperte ci sia un accordo sul fatto che siano ammesse storie di letto extra, ma senza entrare nei dettagli per ambedue i partner, e che il patto è che non ci debba essere coinvolgimento sentimentale.
> 
> Anche secondo me, fintantochè non vengono esplicitate queste due regole la coppia è chiusa, e in questo caso si può parlare di tradimento.
> 
> Ma Mattia ha accettato Tebe pur sapendo che lei avrebbe anche potuto tradirlo (io ad esempio non lo avrei fatto), quindi ci si sta muovendo su un terreno minato. Anche perchè un conto è un'eventualità prospettata, altra cosa è avere un accordo chiaro sul fatto che, pur stando in coppia, altri rapporti sono da preventivare.


lui ha accettato un'ipotesi , non la certezza .
sarebbe chiaro se lei , come ho detto in altri post parlasse dell'avventura che sta vivendo (nei limiti ) dichiarando quanto questa le da in emozioni.
altrimenti inganno rimane


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

anche perché se l'altro non la pensa come noi è ovvio che spererà sempre di non essere tradito e lasciarlo in questa convinzione è scorrettezza o come la volete chiamare?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pare che in molte coppie aperte ci sia un accordo sul fatto che siano ammesse storie di letto extra, ma senza entrare nei dettagli per ambedue i partner, e che il patto è che non ci debba essere coinvolgimento sentimentale.
> 
> Anche secondo me, fintantochè non vengono esplicitate queste due regole la coppia è chiusa, e in questo caso si può parlare di tradimento.
> 
> *Ma Mattia ha accettato Tebe pur sapendo che lei avrebbe anche potuto tradirlo (io ad esempio non lo avrei fatto), quindi ci si sta muovendo su un terreno minato. Anche perchè un conto è un'eventualità prospettata, altra cosa è avere un accordo chiaro sul fatto che, pur stando in coppia, altri rapporti sono da preventivare.*



Adesso, dopo il suo tradimento, ha accettato che il patto di fedeltà della nostra coppia fosse rotto.
prima, all'inizio non l'aveva fatto e infatti avevo promesso fedeltà.
E ti assicuro che Mattia sa bene che le mie non sono eventualità prospettate, sono ben reali.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *lui ha accettato un'ipotesi , non la certezza .*
> sarebbe chiaro se lei , come ho detto in altri post parlasse dell'avventura che sta vivendo (nei limiti ) dichiarando quanto questa le da in emozioni.
> altrimenti inganno rimane


No. Lui ha accettato una certezza.
Continui a viziare il mio pensiero facendo finta di non capire.


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui ha accettato un'ipotesi , non la certezza .
> sarebbe chiaro se lei , come ho detto in altri post parlasse dell'avventura che sta vivendo (nei limiti ) *dichiarando quanto questa le da in emozioni.
> *altrimenti inganno rimane



Ecco, sul neretto non sono convinta della necessità.
Ciò non toglie che resto del parere che sarebbe un altro conto dire: "Sai, Mattia? Ti avevo detto che avrebbe potuto capitare; sta succedendo."
Qui credo che si vedrebbe tutta la differenza che intercorre tra accettare un'eventualità o una realtà conclamata.
Da parte di Mattia, almeno (probabilmente, a parti invertite, Tebe non si scomporrebbe più di tanto).
Ma penso che Tebe lo sappia benissimo.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecco, sul neretto non sono convinta della necessità.
> Ciò non toglie che resto del parere che sarebbe un altro conto dire: "Sai, Mattia? Ti avevo detto che avrebbe potuto capitare; sta succedendo."
> Qui credo che si vedrebbe tutta la differenza che intercorre tra accettare un'eventualità o una realtà conclamata.
> Da parte di Mattia, almeno (probabilmente, a parti invertite, Tebe non si scomporrebbe più di tanto).
> Ma penso che Tebe lo sappia benissimo.



quello che Min non capisce è che il mio 10% è solo mio da non condividere, pure quando ero fedele.
Probabilmente lei tiene un diario da far vedere al marito di ogni suo spostamento.
nella mia coppia non è così.
In nessuna delle mie coppie è mai stato così.
ma non lo capisce. Credo faccia finta comunque


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso, dopo il suo tradimento, ha accettato che il patto di fedeltà della nostra coppia fosse rotto.
> prima, all'inizio non l'aveva fatto e infatti avevo promesso fedeltà.
> E ti assicuro che Mattia sa bene che le mie non sono eventualità prospettate, sono ben reali.


c'è tutto un mondo emozionale con un altro uomo che lui non conosce e essere al lavoro pensandoti a casa mentre sei con l'altro rimane un tradimento uguale a tanti altri.
non siamo in presenza di una coppia aperta dove veramente non esiste l'inganno ma complicità e reciprocità nelle azioni


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quello che Min non capisce è che il mio 10% è solo mio da non condividere, pure quando ero fedele.
> Probabilmente lei tiene un diario da far vedere al marito di ogni suo spostamento.
> nella mia coppia non è così.
> In nessuna delle mie coppie è mai stato così.
> ma non lo capisce. Credo faccia finta comunque


Forse il concetto è più chiaro se messo nei termini di: "Stando con me, Mattia ha accettato che ci saranno delle cose* di me che non saprà mai", dove al posto di *cose ci si può mettere quel che si vuole.
Min ha una concezione del rapporto a due che non contempla un'ipotesi simile (e io pure, ma non nel senso che non la capisco, nel senso che non esercita il benchè minimo appeal su di me), ma magari così è più evidente che Mattia accetti che non ti conoscerà mai completamente e che questo gli stia bene (io sono convinta che se lo faccia andar bene a denti stretti, ma questo è un altro discorso ).


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è tutto un mondo emozionale con un altro uomo che lui non conosce e *essere al lavoro pensandoti a casa mentre sei con l'altro* rimane un tradimento uguale a tanti altri.
> non siamo in presenza di una coppia aperta dove veramente non esiste l'inganno ma complicità e reciprocità nelle azioni



Io non credo che Mattia pensi questo.
Credo piuttosto che sappia che è meglio che non si chieda dove lei sia e con chi :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse il concetto è più chiaro se messo nei termini di: "Stando con me, Mattia ha accettato che ci saranno delle cose* di me che non saprà mai", dove al posto di *cose ci si può mettere quel che si vuole.
> Min ha una concezione del rapporto a due che non contempla un'ipotesi simile (e io pure, ma non nel senso che non la capisco, nel senso che non esercita il benchè minimo appeal su di me), ma magari così è più evidente che Mattia accetti che non ti conoscerà mai completamente e che questo gli stia bene (io sono convinta che se lo faccia andar bene a denti stretti, ma questo è un altro discorso ).


con ammirabile empatia e sensibilità ma stai dicendo quello che penso anch'io


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

comunque non ho ancora capito dove sia la contraddizione


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non ho ancora capito dove sia la contraddizione


Ah, perchè, c'era una contraddizione da qualche parte?


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, perchè, c'era una contraddizione da qualche parte?


non so, ne parlava tebe.
ad ogni modo a me le contraddizoni stanno sulle balle:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non credo che Mattia pensi questo.
> Credo piuttosto che sappia che è meglio che non si chieda dove lei sia e con chi :sonar:



Infatti non fa domende. Come non ne faccio io.
E nessuno mente.

Ma sono mesi che lo ripeto e non entra nella testa di Min.
salvo poi quotare brunetta e far cadere tutto il suo castello di carte.

mah...perchè si deve incasinare da sola sta donna?
Dice tutto e poi il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, ne parlava tebe.
> ad ogni modo a me le contraddizoni stanno sulle balle:mrgreen:



dai che ti lascio stare, smetti di arrampicarti sugli specchi


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dai che ti lascio stare, smetti di arrampicarti sugli specchi


no, son qui che aspetto.sono curiosa


----------



## Alex71 (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, son qui che aspetto.sono curiosa


                                                Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse il concetto è più chiaro se messo nei termini di: "Stando con me, Mattia ha accettato che ci saranno delle cose* di me che non saprà mai", dove al posto di *cose ci si può mettere quel che si vuole.
> Min ha una concezione del rapporto a due che non contempla un'ipotesi simile (e io pure, ma non nel senso che non la capisco, nel senso che non esercita il benchè minimo appeal su di me), ma magari così è più evidente che Mattia accetti che non ti conoscerà mai completamente e che questo gli stia bene (io sono convinta che se lo faccia andar bene a denti stretti, ma questo è un altro discorso ).



ma allora ammettiamo finalmente che la coppia non deve essere per forza condivisione di tutto, parlare sempre di tutto, confrontarsi su tutto (cosa che personalmente sostengo)
perchè invece alla fine si confina tutto solo al tradimento?
io non sono fatta per la coppia che annulla l'individuo, anche se non ci metto il tradimento, ma altre *cose


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:



Lothar andrà al gattile, lo ha già detto


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, son qui che aspetto.sono curiosa


se sei capace di leggere non vedo il problema della tua curiosità che è stata spiegata ed espletata in ogni modo possibile.
Un anno di forum e in questo 3d trovi tutte le risposte che hai letto, visto che a fasi alterne, fai sempre le stesse domande, io ti do le risposte, tu rifai le domande, io ancora risposte e via così appunto da più di un anno.



Quindi il gioco del muro di gomma fallo da solaconsiderato che ti diverte così tanto.
Io devo andare in motel.
Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se sei capace di leggere non vedo il problema della tua curiosità che è stata spiegata ed espletata in ogni modo possibile.
> Un anno di forum e in questo 3d trovi tutte le risposte che hai letto, visto che a fasi alterne, fai sempre le stesse domande, io ti do le risposte, tu rifai le domande, io ancora risposte e via così appunto da più di un anno.
> 
> 
> ...


quindi mi puoi al massimo imputare troppa coerenza, te ne do atto


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ma allora ammettiamo finalmente che la coppia non deve essere per forza condivisione di tutto,* parlare sempre di tutto, confrontarsi su tutto (cosa che personalmente sostengo)
> perchè invece alla fine si confina tutto solo al tradimento?
> io non sono fatta per la coppia che annulla l'individuo, anche se non ci metto il tradimento, ma altre *cose



sempre detto e fatto.
Gioco in casa!


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi mi puoi al massimo imputare troppa coerenza, te ne do atto



coerenza del muro di gomma non capendo?
Se ne vai fiera son contenta.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> coerenza del muro di gomma non capendo?
> Se ne vai fiera son contenta.



personalmente fare la parte della gnucca non è che mi aggrada ma i gusti son gusti


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:




:corna::corna::corna:questa sei tu Alex vero????la tua compagna ha fatto benissimo a mettertele in testa.....fan culo i cornuti iettatori..con simpatia eh


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se sei capace di leggere non vedo il problema della tua curiosità che è stata spiegata ed espletata in ogni modo possibile.
> Un anno di forum e in questo 3d trovi tutte le risposte che hai letto, visto che a fasi alterne, fai sempre le stesse domande, io ti do le risposte, tu rifai le domande, io ancora risposte e via così appunto da più di un anno.
> 
> 
> ...


Ragioniamo per spettri, dai, che abbiamo scoperto che è un bel gioco 

'Il 10% che è solo mio' è una frase fatta, e dopo un po' che la senti fa lo stesso effetto che ci si procurava da bambini quando si sceglieva una parola a caso e la si ripeteva ossessivamente fino a che non aveva smesso di avere il senso che siamo soliti riconoscerle.

(se volete provare: alberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalberoalbero)

Relativamente a queste cose che non vuoi che l'altro conosca, il 'non volerle' dove si colloca in uno spettro che va da: NON CI TENGO A CONDIVIDERLE a VOGLIO FERMAMENTE CHE LUI NON NE CONOSCA NEMMENO L'ESISTENZA?

Perchè non per tutte queste cose* ci sarà la stessa posizione, io immagino. Che so, le mie amiche sono solo mie, non me ne frega un accidente che le conosca anche lui, oppure ha il divieto categorico di vederle in faccia anche solo una volta.

Poi, un'altra angolazione ancora è chiedere se il rifiuto alla condivisione è a priori o tiene conto della potenziale reazione dell'altro in caso di - anche involontaria - conoscenza.
Anche qui si va da: 'non ne parlo volentieri con nessuno' a 'non ho nessuna voglia di sentirmi fare delle scenate o sorbirmi malumori o tensioni o di dare spiegazioni'.

Forse, come giustamente sottolinea Free, ci sarebbe da capire perchè, alla fine della fiera, quello che soprattutto non si vuole condividere finisca col coincidere con avventure extra, per cui delle mail dell'amante si cancella ogni traccia mentre per quelle delle amiche sconosciute al partner non si usa la stessa cautela.

Sembra che il sesso, o una relazione che lo contempli, in tutto ciò, c'entri. 

Non so se mi sono spiegata.
Che fatica, ma chi me lo fa fare


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:


Ma tu non ti permettere, che sei l'ultimo arrivato.
Ma pensa te.

:calcio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pare che in molte coppie aperte ci sia un accordo sul fatto che siano ammesse storie di letto extra, ma senza entrare nei dettagli per ambedue i partner, e che il patto è che non ci debba essere coinvolgimento sentimentale.
> 
> Anche secondo me, fintantochè non vengono esplicitate queste due regole la coppia è chiusa, e in questo caso si può parlare di tradimento.
> 
> Ma Mattia ha accettato Tebe pur sapendo che lei avrebbe anche potuto tradirlo (io ad esempio non lo avrei fatto), quindi *ci si sta muovendo su un terreno minato*. Anche perchè un conto è un'eventualità prospettata, altra cosa è avere un accordo chiaro sul fatto che, pur stando in coppia, altri rapporti sono da preventivare.



e non c'è niente di meglio per mantenere alta la tensione erotica nella coppia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi...* E Non Dite Di No*.. :mrgreen:


io dico di no eccome

e ripeto: vaffanculo, cominci a starmi sulle palle sul serio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ma allora ammettiamo finalmente che la coppia non deve essere per forza condivisione di tutto, parlare sempre di tutto, confrontarsi su tutto *(cosa che personalmente sostengo)
> perchè invece alla fine si confina tutto solo al tradimento?
> io non sono fatta per la coppia che annulla l'individuo, anche se non ci metto il tradimento, ma altre *cose



questa è la morte della coppia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ragioniamo per spettri, dai, che abbiamo scoperto che è un bel gioco
> 
> 'Il 10% che è solo mio' è una frase fatta, e dopo un po' che la senti fa lo stesso effetto che ci si procurava da bambini quando si sceglieva una parola a caso e la si ripeteva ossessivamente fino a che non aveva smesso di avere il senso che siamo soliti riconoscerle.
> 
> ...



sei molto acuta, leda: ti ammiro

non te lo fa fare nessuno, ma hai la mia stima per queste tue analisi


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la morte della coppia


  c'è da capirsi su cosa sia veramente la condivisione.
secondo me se non si ha intenzione di condividere nessuno ci obbliga a stare in coppia.ho la sensazione che si vada da un estremo all'altro facendo finta di non sapere che esistono dignitose e gradevoli vie di mezzo che mettono al sicuro la propria individualità.
ma ti chiedo :  ti senti ragionevolmente adatta a definire cosa sia bene o male per la coppia ?


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei molto acuta, leda: ti ammiro
> 
> non te lo fa fare nessuno, ma hai la mia stima per queste tue analisi


Sono onoratissima (dico sul serio).


Magari hai anche qualche risposta da proporre? Mi sta fumando il cervello, per ora con le domande passo


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la morte della coppia


Dissento. Forse della coppia erotica, ma di quella che tende ad una condivisione spirituale no di certo, anzi: va proprio in quella direzione.(salvata dagli spettri, one more time!)


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:



Veramente io son qui per cazzeggiare...
chi viene beccato e chi no non sono affari miei...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la morte della coppia


Non so io condivido ben poco di quello che è al di fuori dei nostri progetti...
e anche lui...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da capirsi su cosa sia veramente la condivisione.
> secondo me se non si ha intenzione di condividere nessuno ci obbliga a stare in coppia.ho la sensazione che si vada da un estremo all'altro facendo finta di non sapere che esistono dignitose e gradevoli vie di mezzo che mettono al sicuro la propria individualità.
> ma ti chiedo :  ti senti ragionevolmente adatta a definire cosa sia bene o male per la coppia ?



è vero, possiamo pure fare a meno della mia opinione
o meglio: chi non la pensa come me può tranquillamente ignorare che esistono persone come me o tebe (siamo diverse, comunque)

ma vedi che probabilmente per te la coppia ideale è coesione totale e totale comunione di intenti, affinità elettiva all'ennesima potenza, condivisione di tutti i momenti 
per altri la coppia è una società di mutuo soccorso, tanto per esplicitare i due estremi
spirituale a materiale: la coppia, e qualsiasi relazione, richiede entrambi questi aspetti

quindi io mi sento in grado di dire che io vivo una gradevole via di mezzo che va bene per me, ma non so se è quella che intendi tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dissento. Forse della coppia erotica, ma di quella che tende ad una condivisione spirituale no di certo, anzi: va proprio in quella direzione.(salvata dagli spettri, one more time!)



ecco, già abbiamo parlato di due tipi di coppia

secondo te è possibile che queste due coppie si concretizzino con lo stesso individuo/la stessa individua?


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, possiamo pure fare a meno della mia opinione
> o meglio: chi non la pensa come me può tranquillamente ignorare che esistono persone come me o tebe (siamo diverse, comunque)
> 
> ma vedi che probabilmente per te la coppia ideale è coesione totale e totale comunione di intenti, affinità elettiva all'ennesima potenza, condivisione di tutti i momenti
> ...


non capisco cosa c'entri la tua parte iniziale quando sai benissimo che ti stimo e ti leggo volentieri, la domanda era diversa ....
 se sentivi come oggettiva la tua visione  non vivendo una situazione tradizionale , che è giustissima per te ma border line per la maggior parte delle persone.
 te lo chiedevo perché mi parevi netta nelle definizioni...
la mia idea è che ognuno debba vivere giustamente la coppia come crede....ma che sarebbe corretto che la cosa fosse consapevole e reciproca (cosa che forse nella tua coppia avviene tacitamente)


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:


No. Siamo tutti qua per il Braccobaldo show.
Quindi se vuoi restare pigliati la merendina e non rompere le balle.


----------



## Innominata (11 Giugno 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *free**ma allora ammettiamo finalmente che la coppia non deve essere per forza condivisione di tutto, parlare sempre di tutto, confrontarsi su tutto *(cosa che personalmente sostengo)
perchè invece alla fine si confina tutto solo al tradimento?
_io non sono fatta per la coppia che annulla l'individuo,_ anche se non ci metto il tradimento, ma altre *cose



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la morte della coppia


Ma anche no. Ho idea che ci siano agenti mortiferi peggiori o meglio più efficaci, ma comunque ogni coppia quando muore ha la sua personale morte. Come diceva Rilke? "Morì la sua personale pesante morte".  Morte puo' essere per esempio quando un universo piacevole dell'uno coincide con un universo spiacevole dell'altro.
Poi non so se condividere tutto e confrontarsi su tutto significhi l'annullamento dell'individuo. Se ci si diverte condividendo non c'è misura per questo, troppo o troppo poco, se ci si appalla conviene rifletterci, ma che coincida con morte e annullamento magari no!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco cosa c'entri la tua parte iniziale quando sai benissimo che ti stimo e ti leggo volentieri, la domanda era diversa ....
> se sentivi come oggettiva la tua visione  non vivendo una situazione tradizionale , che è giustissima per te ma border line per la maggior parte delle persone.
> *te lo chiedevo perché mi parevi netta nelle definizioni...*
> la mia idea è che ognuno debba vivere giustamente la coppia come crede....ma che sarebbe corretto che la cosa fosse consapevole e reciproca (cosa che forse nella tua coppia avviene tacitamente)



infatti a volte ho delle ricadute 
ad esempio: tubarao DEVE essermi fedele 


a parte gli scherzi
il mio senso del dovere concorda sulla consapevolezza reciproca 
il mio senso della realtà prende altre strade in base alle circostanze ( qualcuno lo chiama opportunismo, io preferisco la definizione)


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la morte della coppia


Può essere, se si intende condivisione come annullamento dell'individuo.
Ci sono agonie peggiori della morte, però.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti a volte ho delle ricadute
> ad esempio: tubarao DEVE essermi fedele
> 
> 
> ...


quello che ho sempre apprezzato in te è la chiarezza ;  il fatto che non te e non ce la racconti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Ho idea che ci siano agenti mortiferi peggiori o meglio più efficaci, ma comunque ogni coppia quando muore ha la sua personale morte. Come diceva Rilke? "Morì la sua personale pesante morte".  Morte puo' essere per esempio quando un universo piacevole dell'uno coincide con un universo spiacevole dell'altro.
> Poi non so se condividere tutto e confrontarsi su tutto significhi l'annullamento dell'individuo. Se ci si diverte condividendo non c'è misura per questo, troppo o troppo poco, *se ci si appalla conviene rifletterci,* ma che coincida con morte e annullamento magari no!



hai spiegato bene, a volte io sono troppo netta


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

*Spunti di riflessione dalla psicologia dell’evoluzione*​L'evoluzione della specie umana ha comportato modificazioni anche a livello psicologico. La Psicologia dell'Evoluzione si occupa di studiare tali cambiamenti e le loro implicazioni. In questo articolo si analizzano i rapporti di coppia dal punto di vista della Psicologia dell'Evoluzione e si propongono delle "regole" (o dei consigli) per migliorare tali rapporti e rendere la coppia duratura.
Studi hanno dimostrato che il cervello degli esseri umani nel maschio e nella femmina funziona in maniera diversa, specialmente a livello di attitudini mentali. La donna ha sviluppato un tipo di comunicazione verbale e intuitiva dei sentimenti, per cui il cervello femminile è molto più portato all’intimità, all’interiorità, all’intuizione, all’espressione verbale. L’uomo ha sviluppato un’altra attitudine, per cui eccelle nell’orientamento spazio-temporale, nella logica.
Da questi studi si è capito che il nostro cervello è di una estrema plasticità, la nostra mente si è forgiata nel rapporto con l’ambiente nei secoli, durante l’evoluzione dei secoli. Per quanto riguarda i rapporti di coppia, dalla Psicologia dell’Evoluzione possiamo ricavare due notizie, una buona e una cattiva: la buona è che gli esseri umani sono geneticamente destinati ad innamorarsi, non c’è niente da fare (non tutte le specie di animali o di ominidi conoscono l’innamoramento). Ci si innamora anche con il naso, grazie ai ferormoni, messaggi chimici che la persona che ci fa innamorare emette. La cattiva notizia è che le coppie non sono necessariamente destinate a restare unite, o a durare eternamente. E’ naturale arrivare a perdere interesse per il partner, trovarlo poco attraente e accompagnarsi a un’altra persona.
Nel 1987 nel libro "La scimmia nuda", Desmond Morris affermava che la natura (l’evoluzione) porta naturalmente l’uomo verso la coppia. Sembrava un discorso molto fondato, suffragato anche da osservazioni sul comportamento animale: in alcuni pennuti (piccioni) si era scoperta la monogamia. ...poi si è osservato che anche le femmine ed i maschi di piccione tradiscono!
Le femmine tradiscono quando questo giova alla specie (quando avere più amanti serve a tirar su i piccoli). Questo è il concetto evolutivo: l’evoluzione va in ordine all’interesse della specie, l’individuo non conta nulla, conta la specie. Sono i geni del più forte che vanno trasmessi. L’individuo può anche morire, scomparire.
Nella civiltà umana l’evoluzione ha fatto sì che, oltre a trasmettere i geni, sia nata una forte componente genitoriale a servizio del piccolo dell’uomo. L’uomo ha inventato l’amore romantico, l’amore di coppia, che però non è destinato a durare in eterno, è un amore che può anche finire, può esaurirsi. L’idea della sacra famiglia, dal punto di vista scientifico dell’evoluzione, è un mito.
Sternberg, professore di psicologia e pedagogia a Jale, ha teorizzato un concetto di amore completo, sulla base di tre componenti fondamentali: l’impegno come componente cognitiva, l’intimità come componente emotiva e la passione come componente motivazionale dell’amore. Si può visualizzare l’amore come un triangolo in cui quanto maggiori sono impegno-intimità-passione, tanto più grande è il triangolo e più intenso l’amore.
Nelle ricerche statistiche si è visto tuttavia che col tempo, tutto, all’interno della coppia, tende a diminuire.
Nelle coppie studiate calano: le capacità di comunicare, l’attrazione fisica, il piacere di stare insieme, gli interessi comuni, la capacità d’ascoltare, il rispetto reciproco, il trasporto romantico, tutti dati che Sternberg ha rilevato come naturalmente orientati ad esaurirsi, se non si fa qualcosa. E’ importante dunque sapere cosa aspettarsi col tempo, avere prospettive realistiche, circa quello che si potrà avere. Dunque, dal punto di vista della Psicologia dell'Evoluzione, la coppia serve per indurre il maschio umano a investire nella dimensione genitoriale, in modo che il cucciolo d’uomo abbia due genitori solidali a farlo crescere, questo ha condotto l’evoluzione della specie umana (oltre che il bisogno di trasmettere i geni).
Motivo centrale per cui uomini e donne s’innamorano pare sia il vantaggio genetico dell’avere due genitori dediti al benessere del cucciolo umano. Tuttavia il termine innamoramento, come la parola amore, fa pensare a qualcosa di stabile, di duraturo, di simmetrico, di statico, ma è un’idea fuorviante di amore: proprio per avere un alto investimento parentale maschile la femmina può essere indotta all’infedeltà, per amore della specie anche le donne tradiscono (stiamo parlando sempre dal punto di vista dell’evoluzione della specie).
Darwin era convinto che l’umana fosse l’unica specie animale morale, etica. E’ vero cioè che possiamo decidere, approvare, disapprovare un comportamento, abbiamo la capacità tecnica di condurre una vita ragionevole alla luce della consapevolezza, della memoria, del giudizio; questo per quanto riguarda la psicologia dell’evoluzione della specie.
Per l’evoluzione nostra, dell’individuo, che spinta abbiamo a vivere in coppia?
Nella nostra evoluzione personale ci sono due momenti fondamentali: si passa dall’autocentrismo all’allocentrismo. L’autocentrismo è nelle primissime fasi della vita (narcisismo primario e narcisismo secondario) quando il bambino non vede altro che se stesso: io, io e basta! Quando l’investimento è tutto in se stessi. Poi c’è l’allocentrismo, quando si arriva all’altruismo: lo spirito naturale porta all’incontro del tu, alla scoperta dell’altro, alla creazione della coppia, con diverse attitudini e sfaccettature: l’attitudine omosessuale, l’attitudine bisessuale e l’attitudine eterosessuale.
In effetti, quando facciamo dei test di orientamento sessuale, lo spettro delle possibilità umane si estende a sette situazioni di soggetti:
esclusivamente eterosessuali prevalentemente eterosessuali, ma in alcune circostanze con tendenze omosessuali prevalentemente eterosessuali, ma con una forte componente omosessuale essenzialmente bisessuali omosessuali, ma con una forte componente eterosessuale omosessuali, ma in alcune circostanze con tendenze eterosessuali esclusivamente omosessuali
In una recente ricerca fatta a Los Angeles su 11000 studenti universitari, tutti etero dichiarati, è risultato che un terzo (circa 3500) avevano avuto esperienze omosessuali soddisfacenti (in un clima come a Los Angeles e a San Francisco le persone possono riconoscere le proprie componenti omosessuali senza inibizioni).
Silvia Vegetti Finzi nel suo libro "A piccoli passi" fa vedere come si va verso l’eterosessualità, non è detto che tutti ci si debba arrivare: dai tre ai cinque anni il bambino costruisce la sua identità sessuale nel rapporto passionale con il genitore dell’altro sesso. Quando il processo avviene naturalmente il bambino rinuncia a malincuore a una parte di sé, quella maschile o femminile, e costruisce la propria identità; questa parte di sé a cui rinuncia va nell’inconscio. Ecco perché avere fantasie bisessuali è normale. Però c’è una parte di bambini che, in una specie di delirio di onnipotenza, non cresce perché non rinuncia a niente, né alla parte maschile, né a quella femminile: bisessuali sarebbero gli eterni immaturi, colore che non si decidono ad essere né etero, né omosessuali.
Secondo Willy Pasini i bisessuali si dividono in due tipi: gli immaturi, che non hanno scelto e gli ipermaturi, che hanno deciso di non scegliere, non hanno bisogno di schierarsi. La maggiore o minore diffusione della bisessualità in una società dipende dall’alternante prevalere del modello greco o del modello romano. Per il modello greco possiamo riferirci al 1968, epoca della liberazione sessuale, la pulsione rivolta verso ogni oggetto (il simposio di Platone). Il modello romano è quello che si ferma sull’oggetto, e distingue di un oggetto secondo natura e di un oggetto contro natura (anni ’80). Negli anni ’90 c’è una situazione di conflitto: i due modelli sono in alternanza. Secondo gli studiosi pare che le donne negli anni ’90 siano più a loro agio nella flessibilità totale dei ruoli sessuali.
Gli immaturi, tra i bisessuali, sono inquieti, agitati, tesi, timidi. Gli ipermaturi sono coloro che, con disinvoltura, una volta amano un uomo e una volta una donna. Dagli studi risulta in realtà che le donne si muovono bene in questa dimensione, di solito hanno storie con più uomini. Gli uomini bisessuali hanno qualche donna, ma hanno più uomini, tendono più all’omosessualità. I veri bisessuali sono in realtà pochi. Potrebbe esserci una mancanza di autoriconoscimento, difficoltà a riconoscersi omosessuali.
Martin Valbe nel suo libro "Attrazione duale" ha studiato 800 bisessuali di San Francisco. Ha trovato tante risposte tranquille: una percentuali di questi bisessuali ha un bimenage: stanno contemporaneamente con un uomo e con una donna (circa un terzo).
Per molti è confortante passare per bisessuali: il lato etero viene vissuto alla luce del sole, il lato omo nell’ombra. Quando Willy Pasini parla di ipermaturi, parla di questo atteggiamento di difesa, di colui che sta bene dov’è, ci si nasconde l’orientamento di fondo più significativo, più profondo, ma ci sono anche varie fasi della vita, verso la vecchiaia, per es. c’è un ritorno all’omosessualità.
La cosa importante sarebbe arrivare all’accettazione della propria sessualità così com’è, e viverla come la migliore per sé, nel proprio momento evolutivo.
Ma quand’è che la coppia dura? Come abbiamo visto, Sternberg descrive tre dimensioni dell'amore di coppia: quella dell’attrazione fisica, della passione (quando si dice "ti desidero"), quella dell’intimità, qui ci sono i sentimenti, l’innamoramento, l’intimità costruita col tempo (cioè il "ti amo") e quella dei fattori cognitivi (cioè del "ti scelgo").
Non c’è niente come l’attrazione fisica che generi infatuazione, amori fatui, che durano poco. L’attrazione fisica soggiace alla legge dell’assuefazione, dopo un po’ c’è bisogno di cambiare, anche se è già una buona base essere attratti da una persona.
Molta più durata dà la dimensione affettiva, i sentimenti, l’innamoramento. Ma quello che dà stabilità alla coppia è la scelta volontaria, basata su fattori come le affinità elettive, i valori, la storia condivisa (qui ci stanno anche i valori etici, i valori morali e religiosi). Qualcuno sviluppa una coscienza etica illuminata dalla fede, si scopre che si hanno gli stessi valori. L’amore completo e quello che dà stabilità, è questo lato del triangolo, la scelta di non andare sempre là dove ti porta il cuore o l’istinto: si sposa un destino, non solo una persona che piace, si sposa una storia.
Ed ecco alcuni pareri ...
Willy Pasini dice che l’amore che dura è regrediente e progrediente: ciò che unisce una coppia è l’aver fatto insieme un cammino, come due che hanno fatto la guerra, l’università, una vita matrimoniale insieme... Hanno costruito una storia di coppia. Ma non basta il motivo regrediente, ci deve essere anche quello progrediente: bisogna anche condividere i progetti del futuro.
Alberoni afferma che ci deve essere una continua possibilità: da una parte si ha bisogno della sicurezza di amare e di essere amati (amore come intimità), dall’altra c’è un declinarsi continuo tra la fedeltà e la possibilità all’infedeltà. La tranquillità non è un sedersi, un sentirsi arrivati: la realtà è una tensione dinamica.
Caffaro propone invece il desiderio antidivorzio, un sesso più soft, meno consumato, meno frettoloso, che non si brucia nel breve tempo, corroborato dalla dimensione dell’amicizia, con la quale si diventa complici. Non è in fondo importante sapere con chi stare, ma chiedersi " cosa posso diventare, come posso realizzarmi stando accanto a una persona " (fare una tabula presentia e una tabula absentia e valutare i pro e i contro, i vantaggi e gli svantaggi di stare con una persona, serve molto meno, la somma spesso è uguale a zero).
Non pensiamo di essere incanalati in un percorso prestabilito, predisposto. Cerchiamo di integrare i conflitti (il bisogno di avventura e il bisogno di tranquillità): Jung affermava che ognuno ha da realizzare in sé la sintesi complessa, razionale e specifica, delle proprie incompatibilità e contraddizioni.
Dieci regole (o consigli) per stare bene insieme
1. Non pretendete di dividere tutto con il partner. "Separarsi" ogni tanto fa bene: ricorda che oltre all’amore c’è il resto del mondo.
2. Fate sì che i vostri corpi diventino "amici": coltivate il piacere di dormire abbracciati, di toccarvi, di fare la doccia insieme...
3. Trovate un collega con il quale confidarvi e sfogare le eventuali insoddisfazioni professionali: il fidanzato non può assorbire sempre il vostro malcontento. Col tempo potrebbe diventare insofferente.
4. Festeggiate i vostri anniversari. I rituali creano uno stacco dalla routine quotidiana e sono il pretesto per "fare il punto" della situazione affettiva.
5. Non cercate di cambiare il partner. Si può chiedergli di modificare un atteggiamento che vi dà fastidio, ma se non vi accontenta forse è perché non può cambiare.
6. Non rinunciate a sperimentare. Anche se sul piano sessuale tutto funziona a meraviglia, cercate di scoprire le corde più nascoste del vostro erotismo e del suo.
7. Non esagerate in tattiche, strategie, bugie. Il mondo di Beautiful è solo in tv: nella quotidianità, sincerità e comunicazione diretta sono una grande atout per la durata.
8. Giocate con il partner. Soprattutto non vergognatevi di mostrare il vostro lato più infantile e spontaneo: questo dà la misura di quanto potete affidarvi l’una all’altro.
9. Non rovesciate sulla coppia i vostri problemi psicologici. E resistete alla tentazione di usare il partner come uno psicoterapeuta: lui non può aiutarvi realmente (è troppo coinvolto con voi) e prima o poi vi vedrebbe come un paziente da curare, non una persona da amare.
10. Ricordate di dire spesso vostro compagno quello provate per lui. Lo sa già? Non importa: sentirselo ripetere è diverso.


*

NoN LO LEGGERà NESSUNO.:singleeye:*​ 
 

 


----------



## Innominata (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e non c'è niente di meglio per mantenere alta la tensione erotica nella coppia


Ma che fatica però! Allora io non basto


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, già abbiamo parlato di due tipi di coppia







> secondo te è possibile che queste due coppie si concretizzino con lo stesso individuo/la stessa individua?



Mah, dovrei ipotizzare che si muovano in concordanza, passando insieme da una fase sessuale/passionale/fusionale ad una più 'mistica', cioè che nata la coppia in un modo entrambi sentano, ad un certo punto, il bisogno di un'evoluzione comune in un'altra direzione. Non lo escludo, ma credo che statisticamente l'evento sia raro 

Di sicuro la spiritualità è, se non avversata, certo messa in ombra dall'interesse pervasivo per gli aspetti sessuali ed erotici. Forse è l'onda lunga di battaglie di altre epoche, e si finirà sul convergere sulla salvaguardia di ogni aspetto della personalità, senza penalizzarne nessuna. Lo spero.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, dovrei ipotizzare c*he si muovano in concordanza, passando insieme da una fase sessuale/passionale/fusionale ad una più 'mistica', cioè che nata la coppia in un modo entrambi sentano, ad un certo punto, il bisogno di un'evoluzione comune in un'altra direzione.* Non lo escludo, ma credo che statisticamente l'evento sia raro
> 
> Di sicuro la spiritualità è, se non avversata, certo messa in ombra dall'interesse pervasivo per gli aspetti sessuali ed erotici. Forse è l'onda lunga di battaglie di altre epoche, e si finirà sul convergere sulla salvaguardia di ogni aspetto della personalità, senza penalizzarne nessuna. Lo spero.


perfetto


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la morte della coppia



ma nient'affatto
per come la vedo io, io devo essere una persona sulla quale il mio partner può fare pieno affidamento, per qualsiasi cosa,  anche se non sa tutto di me
perchè ci sono alcune cose che voglio tenere per me, alcuni argomenti che non voglio toccare
e viceversa, ovviamente
per dire: io ti faccio vedere chi sono, ma non cosa potrei essere o cosa sono stata...


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Siam Tutti Qua Ad Aspettare Ke Tebe O Lothar Vengano Scoperti X Vedere La Loro Diversa Fedeltà Come Verrà Accolta Dai Rispettivi... E Non Dite Di No.. :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io spero vivamente che tu e Lothar sappiate che non è così.
Quelli che gioiscono delle sventure altrui non meritano gioia, secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero vivamente che tu e Lothar sappiate che non è così.
> *Quelli che gioiscono delle sventure altrui non meritano gioia, secondo me.*


*
*

:up:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ragioniamo per spettri, dai, che abbiamo scoperto che è un bel gioco
> 
> 'Il 10% che è solo mio' è una frase fatta, e dopo un po' che la senti fa lo stesso effetto che ci si procurava da bambini quando si sceglieva una parola a caso e la si ripeteva ossessivamente fino a che non aveva smesso di avere il senso che siamo soliti riconoscerle.
> 
> ...



il neretto. Non voglio che ne conosca nemmeno l'esistenza.
E lui lo sa che ci sono cose che non saprà mai. 
Che vanno da Man ad un giro in hammam.
Io NON voglio condividere cose mie, che hanno un ampio spretto.
Quando ero fedele cosa vuoi che facessi di male? Nulla. Andavo per serre magari.
E uscivo di casa dicendo.
Non chiamarmi perchè sono a fare i cazzi miei e manco ti rispondo.
Dove vai?
Cazzi miei.

fa anche lui così.
Il rapporto è paritario da questo lato, non ci sono da fare tanti ragionamenti sul perchè o il per come come fa Minerva.
E' una cosa accettata da entrambe le parti.


Non centra cosa vado a fare.
E' mio. Punto. E non condivido. 
Quindi non è solo quando vado in Motel con Man. E' un ampio spettro della mia esistenza che Mattia ha accettato da subito,perchè su quello non intendevo scendere a patti.
E il tradimento, visto che ero fedele, non centrava nulla di nulla.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco cosa c'entri la tua parte iniziale quando sai benissimo che ti stimo e ti leggo volentieri, la domanda era diversa ....
> se sentivi come oggettiva la tua visione  non vivendo una situazione tradizionale , che è giustissima per te ma border line per la maggior parte delle persone.
> te lo chiedevo perché mi parevi netta nelle definizioni...
> *l mia idea è che ognuno debba vivere giustamente la coppia come crede....ma che sarebbe corretto che la cosa fosse consapevole e reciproca (cosa che forse nella tua coppia avvieane tacitamente)*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero vivamente che tu e Lothar sappiate che non è così.
> Quelli che gioiscono delle sventure altrui non meritano gioia, secondo me.



sto ridendo della gufata. Cosa hai capito?:unhappy::unhappy:

chi è che gioisce delle sventure degli altri?
Mai fatto...non sto capendo...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero vivamente che tu e Lothar sappiate che non è così.
> Quelli che gioiscono delle sventure altrui non meritano gioia, secondo me.


ocio che prima o poi ci rivedremo....e io non scordo...:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sto ridendo della gufata. Cosa hai capito?:unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> chi è che gioisce delle sventure degli altri?
> Mai fatto...non sto capendo...


ecco, brava, manco io
Hai fatto bene a ridere della gufata, che però iniziava con 'SIAMO' 
Siamo una cippa.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ocio che prima o poi ci rivedremo....e io non scordo...:smile:



ma tra l'altro non ho nemmeno capito perchè ci ha accomunati.
hai scritto qualche cattiveria sui traditi che mi sono persa?
Cosa che io, non faccio tra l'altro,perchè sono rispettosa del dolore altrui perchè VI ricordo che pure io sono stata tradita e mai ho preso per il culo le corna altrui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ocio che prima o poi ci rivedremo....e io non scordo...:smile:


Ciao bel micione


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tra l'altro non ho nemmeno capito perchè ci ha accomunati.
> hai scritto qualche cattiveria sui traditi che mi sono persa?
> Cosa che io, non faccio tra l'altro,perchè sono rispettosa del dolore altrui perchè VI ricordo che pure io sono stata tradita e mai ho preso per il culo le corna altrui.


torda. fagiana.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tra l'altro non ho nemmeno capito perchè ci ha accomunati.
> hai scritto qualche cattiveria sui traditi che mi sono persa?
> Cosa che io, non faccio tra l'altro,perchè sono rispettosa del dolore altrui perchè VI ricordo che pure io sono stata tradita e mai ho preso per il culo le corna altrui.



a ok, ho capito.
Il siam...
Ma non mi è nemmeno passato per il cervello che la maggior parte di voi sia qui ad aspettare questo.

mamma mia...io vi lovvo!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> torda. fagiana.


...e pure gnucca oggi...

Chiedo super venia:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ragioniamo per spettri, dai, che abbiamo scoperto che è un bel gioco
> 
> 'Il 10% che è solo mio' è una frase fatta, e dopo un po' che la senti fa lo stesso effetto che ci si procurava da bambini quando si sceglieva una parola a caso e la si ripeteva ossessivamente fino a che non aveva smesso di avere il senso che siamo soliti riconoscerle.
> 
> ...


Sì è così. Io ho teorizzato. Però dobbiamo credere o no a Tebe. Lei dice che Mattia sa e capisce. Io non credo che uno che vorrebbe la fedeltà e accetta la "possibilità" di un tradimento pensi che il tradimento sia in atto. Faccio un esempio: esci al mattino con i capelli in un modo e torni in un altro perché hai fatto la doccia al motel e hai un altro odore di shampo e bagno schiuma. Può essere che una volta non ci si faccia casa, ma la volta che ci fai caso come persona che accetta l'eventualità, ma non la realizzazione o chiedi o ci soffri in silenzio. Non esiste che pensi "ma sì, saranno fatti suoi, l'importante è che sta sempre con me".


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma *tra l'altro non ho nemmeno capito perchè ci ha accomunati.*
> hai scritto qualche cattiveria sui traditi che mi sono persa?
> Cosa che io, non faccio tra l'altro,perchè sono rispettosa del dolore altrui perchè VI ricordo che pure io sono stata tradita e mai ho preso per il culo le corna altrui.



perchè è un po' stronzo?
azzardo:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è così. Io ho teorizzato. Però dobbiamo credere o no a Tebe. Lei dice che Mattia sa e capisce. Io non credo che uno che vorrebbe la fedeltà e accetta la "possibilità" di un tradimento pensi che il tradimento sia in atto. Faccio un esempio: esci al mattino con i capelli in un modo e torni in un altro perché hai fatto la doccia al motel e hai un altro odore di shampo e bagno schiuma. Può essere che una volta non ci si faccia casa, ma la volta che ci fai caso come persona che accetta l'eventualità, ma non la realizzazione o chiedi o ci soffri in silenzio. *Non esiste che pensi "ma sì, saranno fatti suoi, l'importante è che sta sempre con me"*.


Secondo me, invece, per alcuni esiste eccome


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tra l'altro non ho nemmeno capito perchè ci ha accomunati.
> hai scritto qualche cattiveria sui traditi che mi sono persa?
> Cosa che io, non faccio tra l'altro,perchè sono rispettosa del dolore altrui perchè VI ricordo che pure io sono stata tradita e mai ho preso per il culo le corna altrui.


guarda che Sbri,in realta'e'donna in gambissima..qui'si diverte a passare per patacca...
ci accomuna perche'siamo gli unici traditori del sito.a proposito dovrei fare prima telefonata tra un po'...ma nn ho voglia...ispirami musa..


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...e pure gnucca oggi...
> 
> Chiedo super venia:mrgreen:


vabbè ti perdono va. Mi tocca pure difendere te e il micione dai vostri colleghi che vi fanno la macumba, pensa un po'.
Altro che maestre piangenti e mai godute.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è così. Io ho teorizzato. Però dobbiamo credere o no a Tebe. Lei dice che Mattia sa e capisce. Io non credo che uno che vorrebbe la fedeltà e accetta la "possibilità" di un tradimento pensi che il tradimento sia in atto. Faccio un esempio: *esci al mattino con i capelli in un modo e torni in un altro perché hai fatto la doccia al motel e hai un altro odore di shampo e bagno schiuma*. Può essere che una volta non ci si faccia casa, ma la volta che ci fai caso come persona che accetta l'eventualità, ma non la realizzazione o chiedi o ci soffri in silenzio. Non esiste che pensi "ma sì, saranno fatti suoi, l'importante è che sta sempre con me".



sei tordo se fai una cosa così. Ma tordo tordo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è così. Io ho teorizzato. Però dobbiamo credere o no a Tebe. Lei dice che Mattia sa e capisce. Io non credo che uno che vorrebbe la fedeltà e accetta la "possibilità" di un tradimento pensi che il tradimento sia in atto. Faccio un esempio: esci al mattino con i capelli in un modo e torni in un altro perché hai fatto la doccia al motel e hai un altro odore di shampo e bagno schiuma. Può essere che una volta non ci si faccia casa, ma la volta che ci fai caso come persona che accetta l'eventualità, ma non la realizzazione o chiedi o ci soffri in silenzio. Non esiste che pensi "ma sì, saranno fatti suoi, l'importante è che sta sempre con me".


Ma sarà che ognuno si fa i cazzi propri e gli sta bene così?ragazzi,io posso non condividere,ma se sta bene a loro punt no?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è così. Io ho teorizzato. Però dobbiamo credere o no a Tebe. Lei dice che Mattia sa e capisce. Io non credo che uno che vorrebbe la fedeltà e accetta la "possibilità" di un tradimento pensi che il tradimento sia in atto. Faccio un esempio: esci al mattino con i capelli in un modo e torni in un altro perché hai fatto la doccia al motel e hai un altro odore di shampo e bagno schiuma. Può essere che una volta non ci si faccia casa, ma la volta che ci fai caso come persona che accetta l'eventualità, ma non la realizzazione o chiedi o ci soffri in silenzio. Non esiste che pensi "ma sì, saranno fatti suoi, l'importante è che sta sempre con me".



infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
Il patto tra me e Mattia.
Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
Si?
Ok.

Basta e avanza nella nostra coppia.
Lui ha accettato questo, perchè a voi riesce così difficile?

Lui è felice con me. Io sono felice con lui con queste modalità.
Se le ha accettate lui perchè vi agitate a confutare la mia coppia e le sue dinamiche che stanno andando da dio da eoni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda che Sbri,in realta'e'donna in gambissima..qui'si diverte a passare per patacca...
> ci accomuna perche'siamo gli unici traditori del sito.a proposito dovrei fare prima telefonata tra un po'...ma nn ho voglia...ispirami musa..


ma non ero mica io quella che vi augurava di essere stanati, micione. Io ho detto il contrario. Rileggi, invece di telefonare. Tanto non ne hai voglia.


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
> Il patto tra me e Mattia.
> Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
> Si?
> ...


Ma infatti io posso solo dire che non ci riuscirei,ma se la tua coppia funziona così tanto di cappella!


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sarà che ognuno si fa i cazzi propri e gli sta bene così*?ragazzi,io posso non condividere,ma se sta bene a loro punt no?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Minchia. Ci volevi tu.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
> Il patto tra me e Mattia.
> Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
> Si?
> ...


mi stona un po' con il blitz modello testa di cuoio di cui ricordo narrazione, se devo essere proprio sincera. Ma non vorrei apparire capziosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti io posso solo dire che non ci riuscirei,ma se la tua coppia funziona *così tanto di cappella!*



...dove?


paura....


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
> Il patto tra me e Mattia.
> Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
> Si?
> ...


nessuno si agita e non ci sarebbe da fare una piega se solo non ti ostinassi a dire che lui ha scelto una condizione che gli è del tutto chiara.
non è così


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *NoNLO LEGGERà NESSUNO.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stona un po' con il blitz modello testa di cuoio di cui ricordo narrazione, se devo essere proprio sincera. Ma non vorrei apparire capziosa:mrgreen:



Sono passati mesi. Era il momento in cui aveva lui la coda di paglia.
Ricordi i siti di escort?

Lui attacca quando ha il culo che brucia.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono passati mesi. Era il momento in cui aveva lui la coda di paglia.
> Ricordi i siti di escort?
> 
> Lui attacca quando ha il culo che brucia.



e infatti dopo due parole mie l'ha subito smessa.

Comodo fare il gelosone e rompere i coglioni così.

Peccato che come controparte ha me e non biancaneve.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei tordo se fai una cosa così. Ma tordo tordo.


Io però devo capire una cosa, e mi scuso in anticipo per l'insistenza.

Non torni con un profumo diverso addosso perchè:
a- involontariamente renderesti noto qualcosa che invece vuoi custodire gelosamente per te;
oppure
b- vuoi evitare che l'altro mangi la foglia e ti faccia il culo a capannina?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma sarà che ognuno si fa i cazzi propri e gli sta bene così*?ragazzi,io posso non condividere,ma se sta bene a loro punt no?[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno si agita e non ci sarebbe da fare una piega se solo non ti ostinassi a dire che lui ha scelto una condizione che gli è del tutto chiara.
> non è così



come cazzo ti permetti di dargli dello stupido?
Hai toccato il fondo.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io però devo capire una cosa, e mi scuso in anticipo per l'insistenza.
> 
> Non torni con un profumo diverso addosso perchè:
> a- involontariamente renderesti noto qualcosa che invece vuoi custodire gelosamente per te;
> ...


Quando vedo Man e poi torno a casa, Mattia non c'è mai.
Esce pure lui e sono già a letto quando torna.
Ovvio che mi faccia la doccia. La faccio tutte le sere.

Se mi chiedi dove va Mattia non lo so.
Non chiedo. Credo con i suoi amici


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *NoNLO LEGGERà NESSUNO.**
> ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> come cazzo ti permetti di dargli dello stupido?
> Hai toccato il fondo.


dici che sono io che gli do dello stupido ? non credo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il neretto. Non voglio che ne conosca nemmeno l'esistenza.
> E lui lo sa che ci sono cose che non saprà mai.
> Che vanno da Man ad un giro in hammam.
> Io NON voglio condividere cose mie, che hanno un ampio spretto.
> ...


Perché? Perché ti sentiresti limitata, controllata, non libera? Anch'io sono così e trovo soffocante dover dichiarare ogni spostamento con le coordinate e minuto per minuto. Però poi condivido e racconterei com'erano belli quei fiori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono passati mesi. Era il momento in cui aveva lui la coda di paglia.
> Ricordi i siti di escort?
> 
> Lui attacca *quando ha il culo che brucia*.


eh lo so, fanno così.
ma... sono un po' in modalità BadGirl stasera ... SE ti avesse sorpreso con Man quella sera... che sarebbe successo?
Voglio dire: pensi che avrebbe fatto conto che era nel pacchetto del 10%, avrebbe fatto finta di scambiarlo per l'idraulico o...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ero mica io quella che vi augurava di essere stanati, micione. Io ho detto il contrario. Rileggi, invece di telefonare. Tanto non ne hai voglia.



vero darling..oggi sono invornito.ma il dovere e'il dovere...poi l'ho cercata io......


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Ragazzi*

In effetti,loro non si fanno domande,non pretendono la fedeltà fisica,mi sembra che hanno accettato scientemente questa condizione di coppia,non capisco il problema.Poi che molti di noi non condividano non può essere il problema.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me, invece, per alcuni esiste eccome


Ma (per me) ci soffre. Si accontenta di quel che può avere. Altro è se la cosa è proprio reciproca.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Perché ti sentiresti limitata, controllata, non libera? Anch'io sono così e trovo soffocante dover dichiarare ogni spostamento con le coordinate e minuto per minuto. Però poi condivido e racconterei com'erano belli quei fiori.


a lui non frega una mazza dei fiori. Nulla da raccontare. Si annoierebbe a morte.

Mi hanno educata così. Ad avere i miei spazi. Miei e solo miei.

E mi piace, non vedo perchè dovrei psicanalizzare un modus operandi che ho sempre tenuto e così anche la mia famiglia, quindi non strano per me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei tordo se fai una cosa così. Ma tordo tordo.


Ti porti lo shampo da casa?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma (per me) ci soffre. Si accontenta di quel che può avere. Altro è se la cosa è proprio reciproca.


Ci soffre?Non credo,non avrebbe accettato o avrebbe proposto altre dinamiche o no?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
> Il patto tra me e Mattia.
> Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
> Si?
> ...


Perché sei l'unica che conosco che vive una situazione così e ti guardo nella gabbietta :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, fanno così.
> ma... sono un po' in modalità BadGirl stasera ... *SE ti avesse sorpreso con Man quella sera... che sarebbe successo?*
> Voglio dire: pensi che avrebbe fatto conto che era nel pacchetto del 10%, avrebbe fatto finta di scambiarlo per l'idraulico o...


Non lo so.
ma comunque mai corso il pericolo di essere beccata con Man.

L'unica volta è stata poco tempo fa dell'ufficio che Man voleva conoscerlo, ma altre volte non me le ricordo.
Mi illumini?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a lui non frega una mazza dei fiori. Nulla da raccontare. Si annoierebbe a morte.
> 
> Mi hanno educata così. Ad avere i miei spazi. Miei e solo miei.
> 
> E mi piace, non vedo perchè dovrei psicanalizzare un modus operandi che ho sempre tenuto e così anche la mia famiglia, quindi non strano per me.


Esagerata! Lo sottovaluti. Un trattato sulle orchidee (o tu sul calcetto o qualunque cosa faccia lui per i fatti suoi) non interessa ma un semplice "sono andata a vedere delle serre, mi son venute idee per coltivazioni e questo mi ha entusiasmato" è semplice condivisione di uno stato emotivo. Così come se lui andasse a calcetto dicesse "ci siamo divertiti da matti con A e G" non è necessaria una telecronaca alla Caressa.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

e per essere esaustiva ti direi di pensare a tutte quelle volte che tu  (e mi pare di averlo già scritto) lo hai dipinto come imbranato  e infantile  ...pochi post fa al conte hai detto che sei tu l'uomo.
o no?
non vorrei questo sembrasse accanimento ma siamo entrate in un discorso per reciproca volontà mia e tua e non ne sono uscita aspettando di veder chiarita l'accusa di incoerenza .
poi è lapalissiano che tu viva come credi il rapporto ma , secondo me, non è accettabile che continui a parlarne come "diversamente tradimento" quando è normale amministrazione.


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*

Non vorrei essere frainteso.Io parto dal presupposto che mattia e tebe hanno accettato entrambi di vivere il loro rapporto così,se fosse diversamente è chiaro che avfei un altro punto di vista.Non capisco perchè stupirsi:a loro sta bene così?contenti loro contenti tutti,poi se mattia non sa,e perchè non vuol sapere,e magari perchè anche lui ha qualcosa che non vuol far sapere....!Insomma sei sono fedele auspico che la mai patner sia fedele,se io mi faccio i cazzi miei certo non vado afccare il nasa dove non dovrei.Sono chiaro?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci soffre?Non credo,non avrebbe accettato o avrebbe proposto altre dinamiche o no?


Può anche non crederci o non volerlo credere. Il mio ex marito mi disse "sai che se tu avessi voglia di provare ad andare con altri uomini io non sarei geloso, mi basterebbe che continuassi ad amarmi e stare con me" e io rispondevo che non mi passava per la testa mica capivo che avevo altro sulla testa :corna::carneval::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, fanno così.
> ma... sono un po' in modalità BadGirl stasera ... SE ti avesse sorpreso con Man quella sera... che sarebbe successo?
> Voglio dire: pensi che avrebbe fatto conto che era nel pacchetto del 10%, avrebbe fatto finta di scambiarlo per l'idraulico o...


Io comunque quando leggo sta cosa di Bad Girl non so mai se ridere o piangere. Boh.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può anche non crederci o non volerlo credere. Il mio ex marito mi disse "sai che se tu avessi voglia di provare ad andare con altri uomini io non sarei geloso, mi basterebbe che continuassi ad amarmi e stare con me" e io rispondevo che non mi passava per la testa mica capivo che avevo altro sulla testa :corna::carneval::unhappy:



auahahhaahahaahhahahah scemotta sei.:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Può anche non crederci o non volerlo credere. Il mio ex marito mi disse "sai che se tu avessi voglia di provare ad andare con altri uomini io non sarei geloso, mi basterebbe che continuassi ad amarmi e stare con me" e io rispondevo che non mi passava per la testa mica capivo che avevo altro sulla testa :corna::carneval::unhappy:


Appunto,mattia non vuol ficcare il naso perchè anche lui ha interessi a che tebe non ficchi il naso,hanno accettato di vivere la coppia su queste basi o no?


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può anche non crederci o non volerlo credere.* Il mio ex marito mi disse "sai che se tu avessi voglia di provare ad andare con altri uomini io non sarei geloso, mi basterebbe che continuassi ad amarmi e stare con me"* e io rispondevo che non mi passava per la testa mica capivo che avevo altro sulla testa :corna::carneval::unhappy:



ma secondo te è un discorso da fare seriamente?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te è un discorso da fare seriamente?


Vuoi il numero e chiederglielo? Nel contesto aveva un senso.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere frainteso.Io parto dal presupposto che mattia e tebe hanno accettato entrambi di vivere il loro rapporto così,se fosse diversamente è chiaro che avfei un altro punto di vista.Non capisco perchè stupirsi:a loro sta bene così?contenti loro contenti tutti,poi se mattia non sa,e perchè non vuol sapere,e magari perchè anche lui ha qualcosa che non vuol far sapere....!Insomma sei sono fedele auspico che la mai patner sia fedele,se io mi faccio i cazzi miei certo non vado afccare il nasa dove non dovrei.Sono chiaro?


Appunto amico siamo diversi l'uno dall'altro..a mattia va bene cosi'.In casa mia funziona all'opposto....qualche sera fa'sono andato a cena con un'amico ed una amica comune..niente di male no??invece si..ho dovuto dire che eravamo solo noi due,uomini.


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
> Il patto tra me e Mattia.
> Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
> Si?
> ...


Guarda, io non confuto, e anzi vi auguro di andare d'amore e d'accordo per i prossimi 70 anni, e a te auguro anche di trovare tutti i pipini extra che ti attizzano 

Detto ciò, però, non è che certe note non mi stonino all'orecchio, se le sento, e visto che ti esponi con piacere sulle tue vicende ti chiedo qui invece che via MP. 

Sei tu che ti esprimi nei termini di 'essere beccata'. Beccata a far che, scusa? Se il patto è 'non devono venire dubbi sul fatto che io ci sia per Mattia' e lui sente che ci sei, cosa dovrebbe succedere mai?

Ma siccome sono un essere umano e come tutti anch'io ogni tanto faccio le cose di nascosto, so che mi nascondo quando ci sono elevate probabilità che a qualcuno (a torto o a ragione) quello che faccio non piaccia. Voglio eludere il giudizio, la critica, la disapprovazione e magari anche la sanzione.

Quando parli di te e di Mattia io ho la sensazione che a lui non piacerebbe sapere di te e di Man, anche se nel frattempo per lui ci sei sempre stata e lui lo sa. Ma penso che retroattivamente ne dubiterebbe, o comunque che andrebbe in crisi profondamente.

E a me pare che sia questo il motivo per cui ti nascondi. Ne ricavo l'impressione - come Min - che così tanta chiarezza tra voi non ci sia, ma forse a questo punto potresti essere tu a dirci che la chiarezza non ti interessa affatto: questo lo troverei più coerente con il quadro.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, io non confuto, *e anzi vi auguro di andare d'amore e d'accordo per i prossimi 70 anni, *e a te auguro anche di trovare tutti i pipini extra che ti attizzano
> 
> Detto ciò, però, non è che certe note non mi stonino all'orecchio, se le sento, e visto che ti esponi con piacere sulle tue vicende ti chiedo qui invece che via MP.
> 
> ...


certo


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Leda*



Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, io non confuto, e anzi vi auguro di andare d'amore e d'accordo per i prossimi 70 anni, e a te auguro anche di trovare tutti i pipini extra che ti attizzano
> 
> Detto ciò, però, non è che certe note non mi stonino all'orecchio, se le sento, e visto che ti esponi con piacere sulle tue vicende ti chiedo qui invece che via MP.
> 
> ...


Tutto condivisibile,potrebbe pure essere che fra loro c'è l'accordo della serie:fallo ma non farti beccare.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti porti lo shampo da casa?


no, ho risposto più sopra. Aspetta che quoto così leggi.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando vedo Man e poi torno a casa, Mattia non c'è mai.
> Esce pure lui e sono già a letto quando torna.
> Ovvio che mi faccia la doccia. La faccio tutte le sere.
> 
> ...



ecco qui.


----------



## Alex71 (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero vivamente che tu e Lothar sappiate che non è così.
> Quelli che gioiscono delle sventure altrui non meritano gioia, secondo me.


    Mal Ke Si Vuole Non Duole - Dice Un Proverbio :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, io non confuto, e anzi vi auguro di andare d'amore e d'accordo per i prossimi 70 anni, e a te auguro anche di trovare tutti i pipini extra che ti attizzano
> 
> Detto ciò, però, non è che certe note non mi stonino all'orecchio, se le sento, e visto che ti esponi con piacere sulle tue vicende ti chiedo qui invece che via MP.
> 
> ...


Mattia ha la convinzione assoluta che io l'abbia tradito. Me l'ha detto anche ieri sera.
Stavamo parlando delle corna di altri.
Lui sa. Io so.
Non controlla, perchè dovrebbe? sa bene che potrebbe scoprire cose che non gli farebbero piacere, ma ha messo sulla bilancia i pro e i contro, scendendo a patti con il suo essere geloso e possessivo.

Sa come sono e ha accettato. Ha scelto lui la nuova direzione.

Io lo amo,lui mi ama.
Nessuno toglie nulla a nessuno.
La base è che io sono così.
poi se Min otelma muro di gomma pensa che lui sia tordo e non abbia capito fino in fondo cosa ha accettato dopo eoni...beh...



Davvero non sto capendo il puntoXD


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, io non confuto, e anzi vi auguro di andare d'amore e d'accordo per i prossimi 70 anni, e a te auguro anche di trovare tutti i pipini extra che ti attizzano
> 
> Detto ciò, però, non è che certe note non mi stonino all'orecchio, se le sento, e visto che ti esponi con piacere sulle tue vicende ti chiedo qui invece che via MP.
> 
> ...



la chiarezza di sapere che va con altre?
Ma non lo voglio sapere. L'ho sempre scritto.
Cazzi suoi che NON devono entrare nella nostra coppia.


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibile,potrebbe pure essere che fra loro c'è l'accordo della serie:fallo ma non farti beccare.



Certo, infatti tra le righe si legge questo.
Ma quando si legge esattamente quel c'è scritto si chiama chiarezza, quando ci si orienta col sotteso è collusione.

Non è mica una roba strana, eh. Molte coppie colludono su verità semi-nascoste nel timore o nella certezza di non saperle reggere. A volte sono proprio i segreti, anzi, che cementano la coppia e le famiglie. Sono un collante molto potente sul piano psicologico. 

In ogni caso, non giudico l'oggetto: se la collusione è funzionale ad una dinamica relazionale e alle psicologie dei componenti, a posto così.
Quello che mi infastidisce è se si cerca di farmela passare per un'altra cosa.

Per intenderci fino in fondo (e poi la chiudo qui), chiarezza sul fatto che potrei vedere qualcun altro è: "Tesoro, esco con X. Tu che fai?" "Non ho ancora deciso/poi vedo/ecc. (metteteci quel che vi pare). Ci sei per cena?" "Certo, a dopo."

Mi scuserete l'iperbole (ma non ho neanche tanto esagerato), comunque il concetto è quello.
Chiarezza è ciò che è chiaro. Quel che non è chiaro, è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Davvero non sto capendo il puntoXD


Ho provato a spiegartelo più sotto.

Ma adesso mi arrendo, sono sfinita :bandiera:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco qui.


:up: ipotizzavo male.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho provato a spiegartelo più sotto.
> 
> Ma adesso mi arrendo, sono sfinita :bandiera:


ma io non voglio sapere se lui esce con x (vedi amante) come lui non vuole saperlo. In che lingua devo scriverlo?
Anzi, se me lo dicesse mi incazzerei a mina perchè sono cazzi suoi e solo suoi.

Questo fra noi è stato detto chiaro.

Da tutti e due.

Secondo me siete andati un pò troppo oltre.
Questa per noi è chiarezza sugli intenti o non intenti.

Mi arrendo anche io comunque


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la chiarezza di sapere che va con altre?
> Ma non lo voglio sapere. L'ho sempre scritto.
> Cazzi suoi che NON devono entrare nella nostra coppia.


Ho capito! Ho capito! Lo so ! La vostra è come una coppia di amanti che però convive. Ci sono cose tra amanti (seri) di cui non si parla per rispetto di quell'area famigliare che non si vuole intaccare. Per voi è lo stesso speculare:up:!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti il patto è non far venire dubbi.
> Il patto tra me e Mattia.
> Ti senti amato e unico? Ci sono quando hai bisogno e anche quando non ne hai? Al netto dei cazzi miei?
> Si?
> ...


Ma infatti io non capisco perché ogni 3D alla fine debba trasformarsi nel processo a Tebe, nel bene e nel male, nel tentativo di confutarti o di divinizzarti ( non sto parlando di minerva).
Niente di personale con te, divina.
Ma io tutte ste tradite che ti quotano a mani basse anche quando sembra che ti critichino, non so....
Se io fossi una tradita e ti incontrassi per strada altro che aperitivo.
Una testata in mezzo agli occhi non te la toglierebbe nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco perché ogni 3D alla fine debba trasformarsi nel processo a Tebe, nel bene e nel male, nel tentativo di confutarti o di divinizzarti ( non sto parlando di minerva).
> Niente di personale con te, divina.
> Ma io tutte ste tradite che ti quotano a mani basse anche quando sembra che ti critichino, non so....
> Se io fossi una tradita e ti incontrassi per strada altro che aperitivo.
> Una testata in mezzo agli occhi non te la toglierebbe nessuno.


Perché mai? Io non sto con Man.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai? Io non sto con Man.


Ah, no? Ma non eri tu quella che seppur invitata non prendi a parte nemmeno a un aperitivo dove ci sono traditori conclamati?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, no? Ma non eri tu quella che seppur invitata non prendi a parte nemmeno a un aperitivo dove ci sono traditori conclamati?


 ho detto che con certe persone non prenderei neppure un caffè. Tebe non è tra queste persone.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

ho anche sempre scritto che il patto comprende non farsi beccare a scopare in giro, che tradotto in tebese vuol dire.
E cito testualmente ciò che io e Mattia diciamo sempre in proposito
-Non controllo un cazzo, quindi se ti fai beccare sei scemo o lo fai apposta, ergo datti una regolata, impara in fretta i fondamentali del trombaggio extra  perchè diversamente ti marca malissimo.-
-Io non ti tradirò mai più-
-Cazzi tuoi. L'opzione te la sei già giocata-
-ma nemmeno tu non farti beccare allora.-
-Basta che non fai troppe domande o non ti metti a seguirmi .-

E sono passati quattro anni.

Se Mattia mi dicesse che scopa in giro, probabilmente lo lascerei. Sicuramente mi incazzerei a mina.
perchè a quel punto romperebbe il *nostro patto accettato da entrambi.*
Io. Non. Voglio. sapere.
Se me lo dici sei uno stronzo e mi stai facendo un dispetto, ergo metto sicuramente in dubbio il tuo sedicente amore per me.

Poi capisco che per altri il discorso è diverso. Ma per altri.
Noi abbiamo concordato questo.
Chiarezza su come siamo. Cosa possiamo fare o non fare.
Il resto non interessa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho detto che con certe persone non prenderei neppure un caffè. Tebe non è tra queste persone.


Io invece concedo sempre il beneficio del dubbio e con certe persone ci vado pure a cena, magari giudico dopo se fanno per me o no: e devo dire che sorprese negative non ne ho mai avute.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: ipotizzavo male.



anche perchè sai che casino con tutti i miei prodotti eco bio e le allergie che ho?
Una volta mi sono lavata la guest con il loro sapone e ho avuto le bolle una settimana...

Cioè..per una doccia vado con il trolley,a quel punto...

E comunque ho pensato a quando Mattia vedeva lei...
Non mi sono mai accorta di odori diversi, ma proprio mai.

O minchia.
Non si faceva la doccia?

vabbè. Tanto non scopavamo.
niente gang bang di scambio fluidi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito! Ho capito! Lo so ! La vostra è come una coppia di amanti che però convive. Ci sono cose tra amanti (seri) di cui non si parla per rispetto di quell'area famigliare che non si vuole intaccare. Per voi è lo stesso speculare:up:!



ahahahah, rispondevo a Leda!

Hai ragione. Mi piace.
Siamo amanti speculari!
bello.
Stasera se lo vedo glielo dico.
Chissà se gli piacerà.
E chissà se torna.
:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io invece concedo sempre il beneficio del dubbio e con certe persone ci vado pure a cena, magari giudico dopo se fanno per me o no: e devo dire che sorprese negative non ne ho mai avute.


Se mi invita La Russa mando te


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco perché ogni 3D alla fine debba trasformarsi nel processo a Tebe, nel bene e nel male, nel tentativo di confutarti o di divinizzarti ( non sto parlando di minerva).
> Niente di personale con te, divina.
> Ma io tutte ste tradite che ti quotano a mani basse anche quando sembra che ti critichino, non so....
> Se io fossi una tradita e ti incontrassi per strada altro che aperitivo.
> *Una testata in mezzo agli occhi non te la toglierebbe nessuno*.



ma...ma...perchè? (flapflap)
sarebbe come picchiare un povero cerbiatto! Mica sono un pericolo!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche perchè sai che casino con tutti i miei prodotti eco bio e le allergie che ho?
> Una volta mi sono lavata la guest con il loro sapone e ho avuto le bolle una settimana...
> 
> Cioè..per una doccia vado con il trolley,a quel punto...
> ...


Se la rifaceva a casa?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi invita *La Russa* mando te


abbattetelo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> abbattetelo


Non lo mando da te:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la rifaceva a casa?



sai che non lo so?
Non ricordo. Nel senso che è sempre uscito anche prima di lei, quindi anche tornato che io dormivo alla grande. Pure con i tappi...
Glielo chiedo.
Non ne ho davvero idea.
Mentre Man non se la fa la doccia, si lava solo il pipino.
Infatti un giorno gli dissi che forse non era furbata.
Cioè. Sappiamo troppo di sesso. Non è pensabile tornare a casa così.
Mi ha guardato come se dicessi una stronzata e visto che apparentemente non è stato beccato..
Boh...misteri


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo mando da te:carneval:


Credo che se dovessi incontrarlo non riuscirei a stare zitta. Come con giovanardi. O la binetti. O silvio. o la santanchè. O (mille altri nomi)

Sento proprio un moto di ripulsa istantaneo.
Come se solo guardandomi mi sporcassero.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai che non lo so?
> Non ricordo. Nel senso che è sempre uscito anche prima di lei, quindi anche tornato che io dormivo alla grande. Pure con i tappi...
> Glielo chiedo.
> Non ne ho davvero idea.
> ...


Se la fa a casa, appena entra. Oppure la moglie ha problemi di sinusite.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma...ma...perchè? (flapflap)
> sarebbe come picchiare un povero cerbiatto! Mica sono un pericolo!


Perché tu sei molto rappresentativa e iconografica: calandomi nella parte della tradita, in te vedrei configurata la controparte, e dal momento che molti entrano qui con un'esperienza di tradimento subìto più agguerriti che mai nei confronti di chi li sta facendo soffrire, credo che non resisterei a strapazzarti un po'. È un mio problema: se dico che la frittata non mi piace, non è che la mangio se a offrirmela è johnny  Depp ( dove JD sta per uno seducente)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché tu sei molto rappresentativa e iconografica: calandomi nella parte della tradita, davanti in te vedrei configurata la controparte, e dal momento che molti entrano qui con un'esperienza di tradimento subìto più agguerriti che mai nei confronti di chi li sta facendo soffrire, credo che non resisterei a strapazzarti un po'. È un mio problema: se dico che la frittata non mi piace, non è che la mangio se a offrirmela è johnny  Depp ( dove JD sta per uno seducente)


Ho amiche che hanno l'amante. Ogni caso è a sé.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho amiche che hanno l'amante. Ogni caso è a sé.


Certo, perché l'incoerenza non è appannaggio dei traditori.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché tu sei molto rappresentativa e iconografica: calandomi nella parte della tradita, in te vedrei configurata la controparte, e dal momento che molti entrano qui con un'esperienza di tradimento subìto più agguerriti che mai nei confronti di chi li sta facendo soffrire, credo che non resisterei a strapazzarti un po'. È un mio problema: se dico che la frittata non mi piace, non è che la mangio se a offrirmela è johnny  Depp ( dove JD sta per uno seducente)


Scambio molti mp con tradite/i che non scrivono qui, da appena arrivata. I miei scambi privati sono al 90% con loro.
E nessuno  mi ha mai visto solo come la controparte che li fa soffrire. (non sono più credibile cazzo, come amante)
Tutti hanno confessato che subito gli facevo partire l'embolo ma poi...poi...capivano.
L'aperitivo me lo offrirebbero perchè alla fine vedono solo una persona che prima è stata tradita, e li comprende, poi "studiano" la mente di un traditore, la mia, cercando di capire il loro.
Lo scambio è decisamente proficuo. Tanto che non mi vedono come quella che zompa mariti altrui.
E sanno che lo faccio.
vanno semplicemente oltre, perchè quella parte è decisamente minoritaria su tutto lo scambio.

mInchia.
E io che volevo zompare solo tranquillamente e raccontarlo qui.
:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, no? Ma non eri tu quella che seppur invitata non prendi a parte nemmeno a un aperitivo dove ci sono traditori conclamati?


Porca puttana. Davvero? Cioè, dove l'ha scritto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scambio molti mp con tradite/i che non scrivono qui, da appena arrivata. I miei scambi privati sono al 90% con loro.
> E nessuno  mi ha mai visto solo come la controparte che li fa soffrire. (non sono più credibile cazzo, come amante)
> Tutti hanno confessato che subito gli facevo partire l'embolo ma poi...poi...capivano.
> L'aperitivo me lo offrirebbero perchè alla fine vedono solo una persona che prima è stata tradita, e li comprende, poi "studiano" la mente di un traditore, la mia, cercando di capire il loro.
> ...


Come controparte intendo il partner traditore.
Ma certo che non appari come quella che insidia i mariti altrui.
Che ci sia scambio proficuo è solo una bella cosa, che consente di porsi domande a chi magari parte da una posizione di avente diritto solo per il fatto di aver subito il tradimento, e lo porta magari a revisionare certe posizioni in vista di un miglioramento.
Ciò non toglie che il mio orgoglio smisurato e la mia testardaggine mi fanno apparire come un calare le brache certi bamboleggiamenti che leggo qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. Davvero? Cioè, dove l'ha scritto?


Eh, magari l'avesse solo scritto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, perché l'incoerenza non è appannaggio dei traditori.


Però alcuni traditori sono rompicoglioni :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, magari l'avesse solo scritto


L'ha fatto? Ou, sii più esaustiva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però alcuni traditori sono rompicoglioni :mexican:


Sì, io sono tra quelli


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come controparte intendo il partner traditore.
> Ma certo che non appari come quella che insidia i mariti altrui.
> Che ci sia scambio proficuo è solo una bella cosa, che consente di porsi domande a chi magari parte da una posizione di avente diritto solo per il fatto di aver subito il tradimento, e lo porta magari a revisionare certe posizioni in vista di un miglioramento.
> Ciò non toglie che il mio orgoglio smisurato e la mia testardaggine mi fanno apparire come un calare le brache* certi bamboleggiamenti che leggo qui.*




ahahahahahah!
Mi è venuto subito in mente il mio flapflap , volevo scrivertelo mi sono loggata e invece di mettere la password giusta ho messo.

flapflap

:unhappy:


sono troppo creti.


(mi sto fumando una canna ma non dirlo a Brunetta che poi comincia il pistolotto sulla droga eccetera. Non ce la fo stasera. No. )
Tebe .

	
	
		
		
	


	




Brunetta


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma...ho letto male o io sarei tra quelle con cui Brunetta berrebbe un caffè?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ho letto male o io sarei tra quelle con cui Brunetta berrebbe un caffè?


:dracula:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahah!
> Mi è venuto subito in mente il mio flapflap , volevo scrivertelo mi sono loggata e invece di mettere la password giusta ho messo.
> 
> flapflap
> ...


Bellissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunilde ma con me un aperitivo te lo faresti?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (250 anni in due e guarda come siamo creti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho detto che con certe persone non prenderei neppure un caffè. Tebe non è tra queste persone.


Ma magari sei tu una di quelle persone con cui una come Tebe non prenderebbe mai neanche un caffè no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tebe .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco perché ogni 3D alla fine debba trasformarsi nel processo a Tebe.....


Come perché???
Semplice
Perché se non si trasforma in un processo a Tebe si trasforma in un processo (o qualcosa di simile) a The Cheater...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Come perché???
> Semplice
> Perché se non si trasforma in un processo a Tebe si trasforma in un processo (o qualcosa di simile) a The Cheater...


Ma sparati in culo dai, coglione egocentrico e mitomane, che se ogni volta che metti mano
alla tastiera scrivi solo scemenze è colpa solo e solamente tua.

P.S: coglione.


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sparati in culo dai, coglione egocentrico e mitomane, che se ogni volta che metti mano
> alla tastiera scrivi solo scemenze è colpa solo e solamente tua.
> 
> P.S: coglione.


Menomale che c'è Tebe, visto???


Ps:
Esci da casa vecchio maniaco
L'immagine dell'orso pipparolo è tristissima :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Menomale che c'è Tebe, visto???
> 
> 
> Ps:
> ...



Ma meno male sì, impiastro.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

silenzio in aula: imputati citer e gioei vi richiamo all'ordine e vi esorto a mantenere un comportamento congruo.
la corte si ritira per deliberare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> silenzio in aula: imputati citer e gioei vi richiamo all'ordine e vi esorto a mantenere un comportamento congruo.
> la corte si ritira per deliberare


ogni volta che si imbattono uno nell'altro sono scintille :festa:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> silenzio in aula: imputati citer e gioei vi richiamo all'ordine e vi esorto a mantenere un comportamento congruo.
> la corte si ritira per deliberare


Che c'è da deliberare???
Uno attacca col mitra e l'altro si difende con gli stuzzicadenti...
...subire pure giudizio sarebbe la beffa oltre il danno


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ogni volta che si imbattono uno nell'altro sono scintille :festa:


Con la differenza che io non "imbatto" nessuno...mi vengono a cercare...

...ho il miele addosso


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> silenzio in aula: imputati citer e gioei vi richiamo all'ordine e vi esorto a mantenere un comportamento congruo.
> la corte si ritira per deliberare


Sembri la salma di Santi Licheri.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri la salma di Santi Licheri.


:rotfl:


arrestatelol


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Come perché???
> Semplice
> Perché se non si trasforma in un processo a Tebe si trasforma in un processo (o qualcosa di simile) a The Cheater...


Ma dei non capite na tega...
L'egocentrismo di Tebe viene vieppiù stimolato no?

Lei ci gode come na spadaccina che combatte con 4 o 5 piratesse alla volta no?

E se osservi lei non è come me...
Grazia sempre gli avversari no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il mio egocentrismo fu alle stelle quella volta che accusarono me di aver portato qui dentro lei Tebe...una delle mie amichette no?
Dicevano...questa è troppo istruita su come muoversi qua dentro...
Sotto sotto c'è l'opera nefasta del conte....

Colpevole di aver portato l'alto troiame in questo forum rispettabilissimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E dissi a Tebe...
Mia cara dobbiamo conoscerci, perchè sono accusato di conoscerti...
E non posso deludere le loro aspettative capisci?

Come con la Matra no?
Andai di persona a spiegarle come mai pensavano che fosse un mio clone no?

E c'ebbi COME SEMPRE...il mio guadagno no?

Pensa altrimenti...MAI mi sarei sognato di andare in cerca di Chiara Matraini no?

Ma dato che era accusata di essere me...

Ehi Cheater te l'immagini tu tua moglie che la notte ti controlla se hai erezioni notturne?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sparati in culo dai, coglione egocentrico e mitomane, che se ogni volta che metti mano
> alla tastiera scrivi solo scemenze è colpa solo e solamente tua.
> 
> P.S: coglione.


Zitto Joey.
Non parlare così a lui.
Se s'incazza the cheater sono guai seri...

Ed è molto munifico con me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie the Cheater per quella splendida fanciulla che mi hai mandato.
Il COnte non dimentica che gli hai fatto un favore.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> silenzio in aula: imputati citer e gioei vi richiamo all'ordine e vi esorto a mantenere un comportamento congruo.
> la corte si ritira per deliberare


Zitta tu carampana...
Che Tebe ti ha avuta in pugno a più riprese e ti ha sempre graziata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ogni volta che si imbattono uno nell'altro sono scintille :festa:


Ma è ora di finirla.
The Cheater non si tocca.

COntessa portami the cheater al mio cospetto!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei non capite na tega...
> L'egocentrismo di Tebe viene vieppiù stimolato no?
> 
> Lei ci gode come na spadaccina che combatte con 4 o 5 piratesse alla volta no?
> ...


Perchè tua moglie mentre dormi controlla se ti viene barzotto?


----------



## devastata (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la domanda infatti non va fatta ai traditori veri, ma ai fedeli che credono nella fedeltà fisica come ad un valore ma ad un certo punto tradiscono.
> Sono loro la maggior parte.
> Quindi.
> Perchè i fedeli diventano traditori?


Mattia che motivazioni ti ha dato?

Ciao Tebe.

Io NON so che tipo di traditore ho sposato, non me lo dirà mai se mi ha tradito più volte, neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....
> Ehi Cheater te l'immagini tu tua moglie che la notte ti controlla se hai erezioni notturne?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo fa, la notte...

...anzi più spesso la mattina...

...mai una delusione


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri la salma di Santi Licheri.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Lo fa, la notte...
> 
> ...anzi più spesso la mattina...
> 
> ...mai una delusione


[video=youtube;xar8K0sxwto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xar8K0sxwto[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zitto Joey.
> Non parlare così a lui.
> Se s'incazza the cheater sono guai seri...
> 
> ...


Erano due...l'altra s'è persa durante lo scalo a Londra


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Erano due...l'altra s'è persa durante lo scalo a Londra


VIsto fidarsi?
Le solite storie...
Ha ragione Lothar...mai fidarsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

avevan detto che c'era un terzo imputato...ma dov'è? 
pincerton...si alzi...ops era già in piedi:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> VIsto fidarsi?
> Le solite storie...
> Ha ragione Lothar...mai fidarsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Prossima volta provvedo con voli diretti su Venezia...
Ho scoperto interessantissimi voli per los angeles giornalieri in estate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

*certo che tra:*

conte
tebe
joey
cheater
minerva

la gara di egocentrismo è molto accesa

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevan detto che c'era un terzo imputato...ma dov'è?
> pincerton...si alzi...ops era già in piedi:mrgreen:


Non ci siamo capiti...
Io sono il giudice Conte Bicchieri.

Decido io...qui...

Come e quanto e perchè si bagnano le fighe.

Tu vade retro.
COndannata a 5 anni di scaldanele da menopausa.

Così ho deciso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte
> tebe
> joey
> cheater
> ...


Beh anche tu ogni tanto spari sboronate egocentriche...
O no?
Come dire...ragazze io posso far la troia a testa alta...voi misere plebee dovete camminare a testa bassa...

Ma hai ragione su Brunetta fu molto maleducata...
E pagherà anche per questo.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ogni volta che si imbattono uno nell'altro sono scintille :festa:



:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte
> tebe
> joey
> cheater
> ...


Vabe ma non c'è storia...
...co sti dilettanti vinco facile 

Il re degli egocentrici


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Vabe ma non c'è storia...
> ...co sti dilettanti vinco facile
> 
> Il re degli egocentrici


Guarda che sono stato eletto l'uomo del millennio...fai un po' te...
Al grido Conte o non più conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei non capite na tega...
> L'egocentrismo di Tebe viene vieppiù stimolato no?
> 
> Lei ci gode come na spadaccina che combatte con 4 o 5 piratesse alla volta no?
> ...



Adulatore...(flapflap)


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che sono stato eletto l'uomo del millennio...fai un po' te...
> Al grido Conte o non più conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi inchino difronte cotanta grandezza 

CONTE CONTE CONTE
(Il mio grido)


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti...
> Io sono il giudice Conte Bicchieri.
> 
> Decido io...qui...
> ...


capirai:mrgreen:
anche se non mi condannavi il destino era compiuto


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adulatore...(flapflap)


Macchè...
Ripeto ci ebbi il mio vantaggio no?
Tebe ha dato ulteriore lustro alla mia persona e alla mia fama eh?

Tu non hai idea della curiosità di Lothar dopo il nostro primo incontro...
E io che gli dicevo...non sai come cammina...che portamento...che leggiadria...vola sui tacchi come se fosse con le scarpette da ginnastica...

E gli occhi Lothar...
Pensa che quando fa flap flap senti il movimento dell'aria...

E lui...
Ma piantala con ste robe da sentimentale...
Secondo te è brava o no in leto?

E io...
AH guarda secondo me non se ne esce vivi...le piace il ciccio...lothar...le piace assai...


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mattia che motivazioni ti ha dato?
> 
> Ciao Tebe.
> 
> Io NON so che tipo di traditore ho sposato, non me lo dirà mai se mi ha tradito più volte, neanche sotto tortura.


le solite. A cui credo e mi bastano. Perchè le capisco.
Mi ha detto che gli sembrava tutto irreale. Ci ha messo mesi prima di fare il salto. Mille paranoie. Ma poi ha pensato, anzi. Non ha pensato e ha deciso di mollare gli argini. Perchè gli sembrava l'unica strada percorribile. Non vedeva vie d'uscita, combattuto dal sentirsi legato profondamente _a me _ma non riconoscendo più quel _me_.
Ha semplicemente voluto avere un po' di tregua da un male che sentiva dentro, che non poteva esternare con me. Ci avevamo provato a parlare ma alcune cose si sono inceppate.
Sono motivazioni?
No naturalmente. Perchè lui non mi avrebbe perdonata ma sputtanata per mari e monti. 
Ma ha capito che al di là dei proclami di amore eterno, finchè non si cade non si capisce che quelle spiegazioni "assurde" sono le uniche possibili.


Ma è così importante avvelenarsi la vita per capire che tipo di traditore è?
Perchè non provi una tregua. Provaci.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè...
> Ripeto ci ebbi il mio vantaggio no?
> Tebe ha dato ulteriore lustro alla mia persona e alla mia fama eh?
> 
> ...


E questo prima o dopo che la moglie trovasse il crine di Bad Girl (Madonna...) nella macchina?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte
> tebe
> joey
> cheater
> ...



...che coraggio che hai Divina.
Che. Coraggio.



:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte
> tebe
> joey
> cheater
> ...


Leva Cita che è, ovviamente, un minus habens ed andrebbe evenualmente nella categoria riservata agli svantaggiati.


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leva Cita che è, ovviamente, un minus habens ed andrebbe evenualmente nella categoria riservata agli svantaggiati.


Menomale che "blowjob" mi ricorda la mia natura
Senza te...morirei 

Adoro dibattere con gli inferiori: mi piace l'idea di poterli aiutare :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè...
> Ripeto ci ebbi il mio vantaggio no?
> Tebe ha dato ulteriore lustro alla mia persona e alla mia fama eh?
> 
> ...


ma lothar parla così dopo che la moglie gli ha fatto saltare due denti davanti?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Menomale che "blowjob" mi ricorda la mia natura
> Senza te...morirei
> 
> Adoro dibattere con gli inferiori: mi piace l'idea di poterli aiutare :rotfl:


Nel senso che fai i bocchini ai tuoi simili scimpanzè da circo?


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che fai i bocchini ai tuoi simili scimpanzè da circo?


A te ti farei tutti i bocchini che vuoi pur di saperti un'oretta fuori da quel sudicio buco nel quale trascorri le tue giornate...buzzicone mio :rotfl:

ESCI DA CASA ORSO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


spero non si offendano se lo scrivo, ma a me fanno ammazzare dalle risate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

li stimo per come riescono a partorire certe battute in modo così naturale


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> A te ti farei tutti i bocchini che vuoi pur di saperti un'oretta fuori da quel sudicio buco nel quale trascorri le tue giornate...buzzicone mio :rotfl:
> 
> ESCI DA CASA ORSO


Povero me. Pure i bocchini da sto stronzo. Mah.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spero non si offendano se lo scrivo, ma a me fanno ammazzare dalle risate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> li stimo per come riescono a partorire certe battute in modo così naturale



quoto con autoerotismo!

Sono qui che leggo e rido come una stupida e non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo perchè mi sembrava di essere inopportuna e non lo sono mai, ma ora che l'hai fatto tu, pavidamente mi accodo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunilde ma con me un aperitivo te lo faresti?


Altroché, mi fai morire dal ridere murena :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Povero me. Pure i bocchini da sto stronzo. Mah.


Con ingoio
Ci tengo a fare figura con i poveri sventurati 

Dai su...metti mutande e qualcosa sopra...come? Solo pantaloni tuta o camicioni???
Mmmmm...ok, ti porto un pantalone e una camicia...ok ok, ti lascio anche una 50€ per caffè e giornaletti porno ma mi prometti che stai fuori casa almeno un paio d'ore, ok??? Promesso???

No...al parco non puoi andare, porco!!!
Nemmeno al cinema dietro la stazione, maniaco...
Aria, devi prendere aria, capito???

Ecco bravo, e appena rientri fai prendere un po' d'aria a quella fogna di camera dove tieni sto maledetto computer...apri la finestra


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo prima o dopo che la moglie trovasse il crine di Bad Girl (Madonna...) nella macchina?


Ma questo prima eh?
Molto prima tu non hai idea di che coperchi perfetti confezioni Lothar...
Ha fatto un patto con il diavolo!
Cha astaroth sia con noi!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte
> tebe
> joey
> cheater
> ...


Non saprei,ma sulla gara delle cazzate non c'è storia proprio.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo prima eh?
> Molto prima tu non hai idea di che coperchi perfetti confezioni Lothar...
> Ha fatto un patto con il diavolo!
> Cha astaroth sia con noi!


Bad Girl si intonava bene vero Conte??? speriamo torni seduta li'....ahahahahh..

 ..che cosa sei.....pero'la mia sparata sui coperchi ben fatti e'poi realta'..per ora chiudono e nascondono benissimo amico mio....

astaroth mi ha aiutato ieri sera,prima telefonata a sconosciuta,quasi venti minuti...e non ne avevo voglia..eh si come me non c'e'nessuno..


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

Stavo leggendo un articolo sulle offerte di trattamento contro le dipendenze negli USA, quando mi ha colpito questa frase:

"All’Università del Vermont, lo Psicologo Stacy Sigmon, nel dottorato di ricerca che studia la gestione delle contingenze, dice che la tecnica può servire da ponte per aiutare le persone nella fase iniziale. 
*Le droghe forniscono una ricompensa immediata, mentre i frutti della sobrietà – un migliore stato di salute, un lavoro stabile - possono richiedere più tempo.*"

I parallelismi fateli voi, chè son stanca, oggi :wide-grin:


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Stavo leggendo un articolo sulle offerte di trattamento contro le dipendenze negli USA, quando mi ha colpito questa frase:
> 
> "All’Università del Vermont, lo Psicologo Stacy Sigmon, nel dottorato di ricerca che studia la gestione delle contingenze, dice che la tecnica può servire da ponte per aiutare le persone nella fase iniziale.
> *Le droghe forniscono una ricompensa immediata, mentre i frutti della sobrietà – un migliore stato di salute, un lavoro stabile - possono richiedere più tempo.*"
> ...




ma minchia santissima, una via di mezzo no?
O drogati o morigerati?

Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo



:festa:


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

e io voglio troieggiare a destra e a manca fino sul letto di morte!
Che se il geriatra non sta attento lo narcotizzo con il pannolone (che avrò) e poi me lo faccio!

Ma che morigeratezza di sta cippa.
Son tutti incarogniti quelli morigerati. Tutti.
E pure l'aria infelice tengono.
ne hai mai visto uno brillantinato? No. Infatti. E' un morigerato quindi è minimo grigio topo.
Il colore della felicità proprio.

Guarda non continuo perchè mi sento mancare.
E no. Non mi sto svapando Maria.
Giuro su Silvio.

UN TIR DI CHANEL PRESTO!




















(morigerati fottetevi)









THUMP!


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma minchia santissima, una via di mezzo no?
> O drogati o morigerati?
> 
> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...



Ma nuuu, sei tu che hai dato una lettura troppo estremista! 

(minchia, mi tocca spiegare, che palle :risata


Mi interessava di più il processo, il meccanismo mentale alla base... Ho pensato ai circuiti neurali che regolano il sistema della ricompensa. Niente di morale, insomma (è giusto/è sbagliato). E nemmeno di cognitivo in senso stretto (con questa condotta rischio, dunque mi astengo). Proprio una sorta di 'vulnerabilità' specifica legata all'urgenza della necessità della gratificazione. Non entravo nemmeno nel merito di _cosa_ sia esattamente a gratificare.

Che palle davvero, dovevo fare il minatore da grande :risata:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma nuuu, sei tu che hai dato una lettura troppo estremista!
> 
> (minchia, mi tocca spiegare, che palle :risata
> 
> ...


In effetti si educa a imparare a posticipare la gratificazione. Riesce a farlo chi riesce a sostenere la frustrazione del capriccio.
Chissà se l'ansia è correlata a questi aspetti.


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti si educa a imparare a posticipare la gratificazione. Riesce a farlo chi riesce a sostenere la frustrazione del capriccio.
> Chissà se l'ansia è correlata a questi aspetti.


Andiamo ad estrarre il cinabro assieme? :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Andiamo ad estrarre il cinabro assieme? :inlove:


Diamanti, solo diamanti!


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diamanti, solo diamanti!


Viziosa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Viziosa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCsBCzpAbmI


----------



## emme76 (12 Giugno 2013)

si tradisce perché fondamentalmente manca qualcosa all'interno della coppia e si preferisce cercare soluzioni all'esterno piuttosto che nella coppia.Ma poi si ritorna col partner e se i problemi non sono stati risolti, si è al punto di partenza I traditori così chiamati seriali lo fanno perché così è la loro natura...così dicono ma secondo me è un pretesto addotto per nascondere una profonda insoddisfazione.....


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> si tradisce perché fondamentalmente manca qualcosa all'interno della coppia e si preferisce cercare soluzioni all'esterno piuttosto che nella coppia.Ma poi si ritorna col partner e se i problemi non sono stati risolti, si è al punto di partenza I traditori così chiamati seriali lo fanno perché così è la loro natura...così dicono ma secondo me è un pretesto addotto per nascondere una profonda insoddisfazione.....


Credimi
Si tradisce "anche" se effettivamente non manca proprio nulla nella coppia e non c'è nulla da risolvere

Questo mito del "tradimento come evasione dai problemi matrimoniali" è vecchio...a volte va così, ma non così spesso come si crede

Solitamente il tradimento NON HA CAUSE SPECIFICHE...non nella coppia...

Spesso le cause sono semplicemente da ritrovarsi nei singoli protagonisti: Incontentabili
Immaturi
Viziosi
Alla costante ricerca di conferme
Ninfomani
Instabili
Incapaci di vivere il sesso con una sola persona
Maniaci di protagonismo
Ecc ecc ecc

I problemi matrimoniali troppo spesso sono un alibi...io ho tradito la moglie migliore che potessi sognare...cercare alibi nei nostri problemi e una ulteriore menzogna che le voglio risparmiare...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Per me avete detto la stessa cosa e concordo.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avete detto la stessa cosa e concordo.


Per me no
Lui parla di insoddisfazione di coppia
Io la escludo, o meglio non la considero causa prevalente


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credimi
> Si tradisce "anche" se effettivamente non manca proprio nulla nella coppia e non c'è nulla da risolvere
> 
> Questo mito del "tradimento come evasione dai problemi matrimoniali" è vecchio...a volte va così, ma non così spesso come si crede
> ...


E' la prima cosa intelligente scritta da te che vedo qui dentro.

Brinderò con un verde


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Per me no
> Lui parla di insoddisfazione di coppia
> Io la escludo, o meglio non la considero causa prevalente


Per me 
neanche ...


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credimi
> Si tradisce "anche" se effettivamente *non manca proprio nulla nella coppia e non c'è nulla da risolvere
> *
> Questo mito del "tradimento come evasione dai problemi matrimoniali" è vecchio...a volte va così, ma non così spesso come si crede
> ...


a meno che tu non sia ironico non ti pare di essere in contraddizione...scusa se si è instabili manca l'equilibrio e così via


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a meno che tu non sia ironico non ti pare di essere in contraddizione...scusa se si è instabili manca l'equilibrio e così via


Eccola eh?
E dopo si lamenta pure....

Ma ti rendi conto che....

Va bon lasciamo stare...

Bon se tu fossi la moglie di the cheater con questo post ti saresti già infilate da sola le corna in testa...

Perchè lui ti avrebbe già tradito con Leda...

Eì così che vanno ste cose: ma tu non lo capisci...

Cara con il mio gesto plateale di andare con un'altra donna
ho inteso mettere un pizzico d'ironia 
nel nostro rapporto di coppia...
Perchè la coppia fa l'unione.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola eh?
> E dopo si lamenta pure....
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto che....
> ...


ma chi te li scrive i testi...muccino?


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola eh?
> E dopo si lamenta pure....
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto che....
> ...



Permettimi di dissentire: con Leda non credo proprio e probabilmente nemmeno con un'altra, così a fiuto


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire: con Leda non credo proprio e probabilmente nemmeno con un'altra, così a fiuto


ti va bene che ipotizzava citer e non mio marito altrimenti qui volavano sberle:ira:


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti va bene che ipotizzava citer e non mio marito altrimenti qui volavano sberle:ira:


Ma prenditela col conte, io che c'entro?? :viking:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi te li scrive i testi...muccino?


No...lunapiena e me li detta al telefono...
E io detto a lei i suoi...

Perchè ti dispiace?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire: con Leda non credo proprio e probabilmente nemmeno con un'altra, così a fiuto


Forse perchè non conosci The Cheater 
Detto il bello della coà!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti va bene che ipotizzava citer e non mio marito altrimenti qui volavano sberle:ira:


ma quali sberle...dai su...
che con quella mano rattrapita batteresti invano l'aria dai su...
Dovresti abbassarti per darmi una sberla...
Ma il manico di scopa che hai su per il culo 

non te lo permetterebbe
e io ti avrei già rabaltata a calci sugli stinchi...
anzi no a morsi sugli stinchi...

L'importanza di essere nano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma quali sberle...dai su...
> che con quella mano rattrapita batteresti invano l'aria dai su...
> Dovresti abbassarti per darmi una sberla...
> Ma il manico di scopa che hai su per il culo
> ...


allora non sei il conte pincerton ...sei solo un pincher:rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio che vampate:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa intelligente scritta da te che vedo qui dentro.
> 
> Brinderò con un verde


Grazie
Anche questa tua approvazione è la prima cosa intelligente che hai scritto qui


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a meno che tu non sia ironico non ti pare di essere in contraddizione...scusa se si è instabili manca l'equilibrio e così via


Nessuna contraddizione:
L'essere instabili incontentabili o tutto il resto non comporta necessariamente un problema di coppia...dove sta scritto???

Può mancare l'equilibrio in me stesso ma contestualmente vivere serenamente la coppia senza particolari problemi


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Grazie
> Anche questa tua approvazione è la prima cosa intelligente che hai scritto qui


Vedo che la buona stella ti ha già abbandonato, eh :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedo che la buona stella ti ha già abbandonato, eh :up:


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah!


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire: con Leda non credo proprio e probabilmente nemmeno con un'altra, così a fiuto


Io sono un traditore..così, per chiarire subito


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedo che la buona stella ti ha già abbandonato, eh :up:


Vedo lo stesso per te...
...sarà qualcosa nell'aria


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Grazie
> Anche questa tua approvazione è la prima cosa intelligente che hai scritto qui


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lo sapevo....lo sapevo...
Che tu non mi avresti mai deluso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedo che la buona stella ti ha già abbandonato, eh :up:


Visto?
Pensavi di sedurlo con un verde eh?
Visto?

Siamo uomini duri noi.
Mica larve....

Noi casomai ciuliamo pupe....


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono un traditore..così, per chiarire subito



Sì, lo so che sei un traditore, ma mi ero concentrata sul marito di Minerva (che ovviamente non potresti mai essere tu). Ma io di sicuro non andrei col marito di Minerva, chiunque fosse.

Temo di non averti considerato proprio nel quadro, scusa.




@ conte
Te possino...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, lo so che sei un traditore, ma mi ero concentrata sul marito di Minerva (che ovviamente non potresti mai essere tu). Ma io di sicuro non andrei col marito di Minerva, chiunque fosse.
> 
> Temo di non averti considerato proprio nel quadro, scusa.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Subdolo e cafone...maramaldo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Gaglioffo e intortatore...


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma nuuu, sei tu che hai dato una lettura troppo estremista!
> 
> (minchia, mi tocca spiegare, che palle :risata
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti si educa a imparare a posticipare la gratificazione. Riesce a farlo chi riesce a sostenere la frustrazione del capriccio.
> Chissà se l'ansia è correlata a questi aspetti.



































:festa::festa::festa::festa:fff:


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> si tradisce perché fondamentalmente manca qualcosa all'interno della coppia e si preferisce cercare soluzioni all'esterno piuttosto che nella coppia.Ma poi si ritorna col partner e se i problemi non sono stati risolti, si è al punto di partenza I traditori così chiamati seriali lo fanno perché così è la loro natura...così dicono ma secondo me è un pretesto addotto per nascondere una profonda insoddisfazione.....

































(secondo me)


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> (secondo me)



pss pss...
Pure per me. Un condensato di banalità dal peso specifico dell'uranio, o giù di lì, e quasi altrettanto radioattivo.

Shhh...


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> pss pss...
> Pure per me. Un condensato di banalità dal peso specifico dell'uranio, o giù di lì, e quasi altrettanto radioattivo.
> 
> Shhh...



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

(stasera meglio che scriva poco...finchè trovo le faccine sono a posto)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe, *cazzarola*!

Scendi in Forum libero, che io ed Eliade dobbiamo almeno avere qualche indicazione di massima, ti pare? 

Poi non lamentarti se volevi la torta alla fragola invece che al cioccolato.



E poi serve una faccina con la scoreggina a razzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa:fff:





Leda ha detto:


> pss pss...
> Pure per me. Un condensato di banalità dal peso specifico dell'uranio, o giù di lì, e quasi altrettanto radioattivo.
> 
> Shhh...


quoto perchè non ho le faccine martellanti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione:
> L'essere instabili incontentabili o tutto il resto non comporta necessariamente un problema di coppia...dove sta scritto???
> 
> Può mancare l'equilibrio in me stesso ma contestualmente vivere serenamente la coppia senza particolari problemi



quoto


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto


è preferibile un traditore equilibrato però:mrgreen:



ma sei sicura di condividere l'elenco di citer?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è preferibile un traditore equilibrato però:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ma sei sicura di condividere l'elenco di citer?


Si scrive CHEATER...tamarra


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si scrive CHEATER...tamarra


scusa citer


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si vabbè..*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Credimi
> Si tradisce "anche" se effettivamente non manca proprio nulla nella coppia e non c'è nulla da risolvere
> 
> Questo mito del "tradimento come evasione dai problemi matrimoniali" è vecchio...a volte va così, ma non così spesso come si crede
> ...


Un tradimento spesso ha cause specifiche nella coppia, è dura doverlo ammettere,e allora quale migliore alibi di ascrivere il tutto al caso o alla natura dell'uomo?Resta comunque un fatto:chi tradisce è chiamato a mentire,io credo di avere accanto la persona migliore per me e proprio non mi passa per la mente andare a ficcare il pisello da qualche altra parte,ne fare il cretino in giro.....E non è questione di natura,è semplicemente che non desidero altro punto.Ad ognuno la sua natura ci mancherebbe,l'importante è mettere a conosenza le persone accanto delle proprie esigenze,della propria natura,dargli la possibilità di accettare o meno!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa citer


Ce l'hai ancora con me, piccolina?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione:
> L'essere instabili incontentabili o tutto il resto non comporta necessariamente un problema di coppia...dove sta scritto???
> 
> Può mancare l'equilibrio in me stesso ma contestualmente vivere serenamente la coppia senza particolari problemi


L'essere instabili o incontentabili ci può stare,sarebbe opportuno rappresentare a chi ci sta vicino questi modi di essere,magari a tua moglie potrebbe anche non stargli bene,far credere di essere qualcuno che non si è non è proprio edificante,anche occultare alcuni nostri modi di essere"scomodi"!Tante belle parole e teorie piuttosto astruse,ma la realtà poi è che stai prendendo per i fondelli tua moglie....!


----------



## viola di mare (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un tradimento spesso ha cause specifiche nella coppia, è dura doverlo ammettere,e allora quale migliore alibi di ascrivere il tutto al caso o alla natura dell'uomo?Resta comunque un fatto:chi tradisce è chiamato a mentire,io credo di avere accanto la persona migliore per me e proprio non mi passa per la mente andare a ficcare il pisello da qualche altra parte,ne fare il cretino in giro.....E non è questione di natura,*è semplicemente che non desidero altro punto*.Ad ognuno la sua natura ci mancherebbe,l'importante è mettere a conosenza le persone accanto delle proprie esigenze,della propria natura,dargli la possibilità di accettare o meno!



:applauso:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :applauso:


Preparati perchè in tanti storceranno il naso,purtroppo la storia è questa,il resto son le fantasie di chi non vuole guardarsi allo specchio,o chi ci si guarda e vede altro.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparati perchè in tanti storceranno il naso,purtroppo la storia è questa,il resto son le fantasie di chi non vuole guardarsi allo specchio,o chi ci si guarda e vede altro.



che poi i traditori vabbè proprio la sagra della panzana, ma anche i traditi...

io penso che qualsiasi decisioni prendi devi anche prenderti  la responsabilità di portarla avanti, di lavorare per raggiungere l'obbiettivo, se lo vuoi perdonare ti impegni per farlo, come se vuoi lasciare perdere te ne vai e non ti guardi indietro


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> che poi i traditori vabbè *proprio la sagra della panzana,* ma anche i traditi...
> 
> io penso che qualsiasi decisioni prendi devi anche prenderti  la responsabilità di portarla avanti, di lavorare per raggiungere l'obbiettivo, se lo vuoi perdonare ti impegni per farlo, come se vuoi lasciare perdere te ne vai e non ti guardi indietro



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un tradimento spesso ha cause specifiche nella coppia, è dura doverlo ammettere,e* allora quale migliore alibi di ascrivere il tutto al caso* o alla natura dell'uomo?Resta comunque un fatto:chi tradisce è chiamato a mentire,io credo di avere accanto la persona migliore per me e proprio non mi passa per la mente andare a ficcare il pisello da qualche altra parte,ne fare il cretino in giro.....E non è questione di natura,è semplicemente che non desidero altro punto.Ad ognuno la sua natura ci mancherebbe,l'importante è mettere a conosenza le persone accanto delle proprie esigenze,della propria natura,dargli la possibilità di accettare o meno!


assolutamente no
l'alibi sta invece nel cercare cause, spesso fasulle

"ahhh non lo facevamo più...ahhh lei/lui è cambiato...ahhh non mi sentivo più desiderato/a"

cercare cause al tradimento corrisponde sempre a voler "dividere" le colpe con il compagno tradito

basterebbe invece ammettere "colpa mia, ho tradito e nonostante mille aspetti della coppia non c'è alcun motivo che giustifichi quanto fatto...è successo, punto"


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'essere instabili o incontentabili ci può stare,sarebbe opportuno rappresentare a chi ci sta vicino questi modi di essere,magari a tua moglie potrebbe anche non stargli bene,far credere di essere qualcuno che non si è non è proprio edificante,anche occultare alcuni nostri modi di essere"scomodi"!Tante belle parole e teorie piuttosto astruse,ma la realtà poi è che stai prendendo per i fondelli tua moglie....!


questa nella tua/vostra mente, convinti che uno PREVEDA la propria vita

la gente si sposa, spesso lo fa felicemente e super innamorata...mica pensa "ahh se mi capita la scappatella me la faccio" ehhh??? non c'è premeditazione, non sempre almeno...

nessuno deve dire nulla di che su se stesso...io conosco una donna, mi innamoro e ritengo di conoscerla bene dopo X anni...la sposo in quanto convinto che sia la mia LEI, quella giusta...
...non le faccio un questionario con domande tipo "pensi di tradirmi un giorno? guarderai altri uomini? pensi che mi mentirai???"

la vita non è un test scritto...la vita è anche episodi, fato, eventi inimmaginabili e imprevedibili...

certo, se faccio il killer e lo nascondo alla mia donna allora si potrà parlare di "non essere stati sinceri fin dall'inizio"...ma non credo sia questo il caso...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questa nella tua/vostra mente, convinti che uno PREVEDA la propria vita
> 
> la gente si sposa, spesso lo fa felicemente e super innamorata...mica pensa "ahh se mi capita la scappatella me la faccio" ehhh??? non c'è premeditazione, non sempre almeno...
> 
> ...


questo è condivisibile.diverso è il caso di chi sa a priori di non essere adatto ad una vita di coppia di un certo tipo.
o trova chi è affine o tace una parte fondamentale di se


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è condivisibile.diverso è il caso di chi sa a priori di non essere adatto ad una vita di coppia di un certo tipo.
> o trova chi è affine o tace una parte fondamentale di se


si, ma dare per certo (come facevano altri) che un traditore avesse già previsto ogni sua azione...voglio dire, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra...

"ahhh me lo dovevi dire che mi avresti tradita..."
parliamo seriamente o coglioniamo???

io mi sono sposato strafelice e strainnamorato, e pensando "non vedo l'ora di toglierle sto caxxo di vestitone bianco e trombarmela"
le altre donne NON E-SIS-TE-VA-NO!!!! rendo l'idea???

poi è spuntata little bitch...accetto le accuse per aver tradito, ma non per essermi sposato :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, ma dare per certo (come facevano altri) che un traditore avesse già previsto ogni sua azione...voglio dire, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra...
> 
> "ahhh me lo dovevi dire che mi avresti tradita..."
> parliamo seriamente o coglioniamo???
> ...


che si possa inciampare in un innamoramento vero o presunto questo lo trovo possibilissimo , anche che le cause a volte possano essere trascuratrezza , varie ed eventuali .
è la disinvoltura del recidivo dura da giustificare e digerire ...c'è anche da dire che non è obbligatorio farlo


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che si possa inciampare in un innamoramento vero o presunto questo lo trovo possibilissimo , anche che le cause a volte possano essere trascuratrezza , varie ed eventuali .
> è la disinvoltura del recidivo dura da giustificare e digerire ...c'è anche da dire che non è obbligatorio farlo


ma infatti io penso di tutto e dialogo su tutto, ma MAI sul giustificare un tradimento

arrivo al punto di considerarlo (sopratutto dopo tempo) un episodio superabile o meglio DA SUPERARE...insomma, non una tragedia..."è successo, l'abbiamo superato quindi basta"...ma sempre dopo idonea condanna e giusta pena pagata...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

ma non si tratta di giustificare ,in genere le cose per superarle vanno chiarite e approfondite porpio per andare avanti con maggior chiarezza 





The Cheater ha detto:


> ma infatti io penso di tutto e dialogo su tutto, ma MAI sul giustificare un tradimento
> 
> arrivo al punto di considerarlo (sopratutto dopo tempo) un episodio superabile o meglio DA SUPERARE...insomma, non una tragedia..."è successo, l'abbiamo superato quindi basta"...ma sempre dopo idonea condanna e giusta pena pagata...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparati perchè in tanti storceranno il naso,purtroppo la storia è questa,il resto son le fantasie di chi non vuole guardarsi allo specchio,o chi ci si guarda e vede altro.


Io non vedo contraddizioni tra le varie risposte: o c'è un problema di coppia o è un problema personale (si può chiamarlo natura o squilibrio o come vi pare o con le varianti e sfumature individuali) il fatto è che tradimento è se si tradisce cioè se l'altro non sa chi si è e cosa si fa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> che poi i traditori vabbè proprio la sagra della panzana, ma anche i traditi...
> 
> io penso che qualsiasi decisioni prendi devi anche prenderti  la responsabilità di portarla avanti, di lavorare per raggiungere l'obbiettivo, *se lo vuoi perdonare ti impegni per farlo, come se vuoi lasciare perdere te ne vai e non ti guardi indietro*


Sono d'accordo però non sempre è facile capire e scegliere per tante ragioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma infatti io penso di tutto e dialogo su tutto, ma MAI sul giustificare un tradimento
> 
> arrivo al punto di considerarlo (sopratutto dopo tempo) un episodio superabile o meglio DA SUPERARE...insomma, non una tragedia..."è successo, l'abbiamo superato quindi basta"...ma sempre dopo idonea condanna e giusta pena pagata...


quindi tu non contempli il tradimento se non nell'ottica di un nuovo innamoramento. In pratica, se anche ti capita un'occasione, non tradisci e di occasioni non vai in cerca... ho capito bene?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi tu non contempli il tradimento se non nell'ottica di un nuovo innamoramento. In pratica, se anche ti capita un'occasione, non tradisci e di occasioni non vai in cerca... ho capito bene?


Beh si...ma cosa c'entra con quello che ho scritto??? 

Ma non è vero che NON contemplo certe forme di tradimento: le contemplo tutte, il che non significa "giustificarle"


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> questa nella tua/vostra mente, convinti che uno PREVEDA la propria vita
> 
> la gente si sposa, spesso lo fa felicemente e super innamorata...mica pensa "ahh se mi capita la scappatella me la faccio" ehhh??? non c'è premeditazione, non sempre almeno...
> 
> ...


Certo la vita non è un test scritto,la vita è fatta di episodi,eventi imprevedibili,giusto!Peccato però che un tradimento non un evento episodico e imprevedibile,è qualcosa che scegliamo di fare e abbiamo tutto il tempo per capire,non trovarci nella condizione, e tirarci indietro.Quindi da un certo punto in poi per i propri cazzi scegliamo  di non essere sinceri.Questi sono i fatti,il resto è un cercare di arrampicarsi su specchi,dove spesso si scivola nel patetico.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo la vita non è un test scritto,la vita è fatta di episodi,eventi imprevedibili,giusto!Peccato però che un tradimento non un evento episodico e imprevedibile,è qualcosa che scegliamo di fare e abbiamo tutto il tempo per capire,non trovarci nella condizione, e tirarci indietro.Quindi da un certo punto in poi per i propri cazzi scegliamo  di non essere sinceri.Questi sono i fatti,il resto è un cercare di arrampicarsi su specchi,dove spesso si scivola nel patetico.


Io non capisco
Pur di darmi torto volete sempre divagare sugli argomenti
Io non sto giustificando i tradimenti ne considerandoli episodi banali...sto solo ribattendo al concetto ASSURDO per il quale una persona dovrebbe prima ancora di commetterlo far presente che "potrebbe accadere...è nella mia natura...vorrò farlo...capiterà"

Per il resto il tradimento "può" tranquillamente essere un evento episodico e imprevedibile...e non è una giustificazione ma una constatazione 

Di patetico poi c'è solo il voler a tutti i costi credere di sapere tutto della vita pur vivendo tra le mura di una città e operando prevalentemente dietro una scrivania...senza considerare che aldilà del nostro naso succedono cose un pizzico diverse e ci si ritrova in contesti e situazioni per le quali NON SEMPRE si è preparati ad affrontare


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Di patetico poi c'è solo il voler a tutti i costi credere di sapere tutto della vita *pur vivendo tra le mura di una città e operando prevalentemente dietro una scrivania...*senza considerare che aldilà del nostro naso succedono cose un pizzico diverse e ci si ritrova in contesti e situazioni per le quali NON SEMPRE si è preparati ad affrontare


tu vivi in un'astronave? O sei un essere bucolico?


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2013)

ma l'ameicana?
non ricordo come finita sai?
tua moglie ha saputo?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu vivi in un'astronave? O sei un essere bucolico?


Era giusto un esempio per rappresentare il disappunto verso chi vuole sapere tutto di tutti

Comunque non vivo in un'astronave, ma viaggio spesso...sto prevalentemente in macchina o aereo, giro parecchie città


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma l'ameicana?
> non ricordo come finita sai?
> tua moglie ha saputo?


Si ha saputo
Abbiamo recuperato bene
E tra poco nasce nostra figlia


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si ha saputo
> Abbiamo recuperato bene
> E tra poco nasce nostra figlia


Sono contenta, quindi si puo recuperare se c’è amore intendo
Tua moglie credo sia una davvero in gamba

In bocca al lupo per la cucciola in arrivo allora:up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sono contenta, quindi si puo recuperare se c’è amore intendo
> Tua moglie credo sia una davvero in gamba
> 
> In bocca al lupo per la cucciola in arrivo allora:up:


Grazie


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non capisco
> Pur di darmi torto volete sempre divagare sugli argomenti
> Io non sto giustificando i tradimenti ne considerandoli episodi banali...sto solo ribattendo al concetto ASSURDO per il quale una persona dovrebbe prima ancora di commetterlo far presente che "potrebbe accadere...è nella mia natura...vorrò farlo...capiterà"
> 
> ...


Sai non c'è bisogno di uno scienziato per capire che un tradimento non può" tranquillamente" essere un evento episodico e imprevedibile,basta viaggiare un pò,e stare a contatto con la gente 24 ore su 24 come capita a me da minimo 20anni a questa parte.Mi piacerebbe conoscere il penisero delle persone che questi eventi li subiscono sulla loro pelle,magari sarebbero un pò meno indulgenti aggettivare tradimenti come"Episodici" e "Imprevedibili",confondi l'imponderabilità della vita con l'imponderabilità dei tradimenti,concetti molto distanti.L'evento imponderabile è il vaso che casca dal balcone mentre tu passeggi sotto la finestra,il tradimento non imprevedibile è prevedibilissimo!Sarai d'accordo che i tuoi argomenti sono un pò fragilini?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Era giusto un esempio per rappresentare il disappunto verso chi vuole sapere tutto di tutti
> 
> Comunque non vivo in un'astronave, ma viaggio spesso...sto prevalentemente in macchina o aereo, giro parecchie città


quindi se uno non è d'accordo con te non capisce un cazzo. Ok.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Sbirciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi se uno non è d'accordo con te non capisce un cazzo. Ok.


Peggio,se uno ha argomenti più validi allora iniziano i soliti voli pindarici....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio,se uno ha argomenti più validi allora iniziano i soliti voli pindarici....!


zitto tu che stai a una scrivania tra quattro mura. Almeno, ce l'avessi in macchina la scrivania! Che gente triste...


----------



## devastata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non capisco
> Pur di darmi torto volete sempre divagare sugli argomenti
> Io non sto giustificando i tradimenti ne considerandoli episodi banali...sto solo ribattendo al concetto ASSURDO per il quale una persona dovrebbe prima ancora di commetterlo far presente che "potrebbe accadere...è nella mia natura...vorrò farlo...capiterà"
> 
> ...


*
*

La stessa frase che ha usato mio merito nel raccontarmi com'è cominciato il suo lungo tradimento.

Anche lui sostiene di non averlo cercato. Come sostiene che NON c'era nessuna motivazione e che NON ha giustificazioni. Lei lo voleva, si frequentavano spesso per 'lavoro' e una sera l'ha riaccompagnata a casa......, però, sapendo che Lei si era invaghita di lui, avrebbe dovuto starle lontano, quindi non le ha proprio  le giustificazioni.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai non c'è bisogno di uno scienziato per capire che un tradimento non può" tranquillamente" essere un evento episodico e imprevedibile,basta viaggiare un pò,e stare a contatto con la gente 24 ore su 24 come capita a me da minimo 20anni a questa parte.Mi piacerebbe conoscere il penisero delle persone che questi eventi li subiscono sulla loro pelle,magari sarebbero un pò meno indulgenti aggettivare tradimenti come"Episodici" e "Imprevedibili",confondi l'imponderabilità della vita con l'imponderabilità dei tradimenti,concetti molto distanti.L'evento imponderabile è il vaso che casca dal balcone mentre tu passeggi sotto la finestra,il tradimento non imprevedibile è prevedibilissimo!Sarai d'accordo che i tuoi argomenti sono un pò fragilini?


Sono d'accordo solo sul fatto che io parlo una lingua e tu un'altra in quanto non ci si capisce

Ribadisco comunque:
Il tradimento può tranquillamente essere ANCHE (ma non necessariamente) imprevedibile e incontrollabile...

Se poi pur di portare avanti le tue ragioni tiri in mezzo (in questo caso ingiustificatamente) anche le sofferenze di chi lo subisce non possiamo continuare a discutere: o parliamo di cause e condizioni, o di conseguenze e reazioni

Se poi ci metti pure il vaso, allora entriamo in campi più complessi che potrebbero quindi risponderti che nemmeno la sua caduta è un evento imponderabile e imprevedibile essendo tutto causato da qualcosa...

Evitiamo, e parliamo di cose più alla portata: il tradimento è una azione mostruosamente diffusa, talmente tanto da avere milioni di aspetti diversi tra loro...tra i quali anche l'imprevedibiltà, che ti piaccia o no!!!


----------



## devastata (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai non c'è bisogno di uno scienziato per capire che un tradimento non può" tranquillamente" essere un evento episodico e imprevedibile,basta viaggiare un pò,e stare a contatto con la gente 24 ore su 24 come capita a me da minimo 20anni a questa parte.Mi piacerebbe conoscere il penisero delle persone che questi eventi li subiscono sulla loro pelle,magari sarebbero un pò meno indulgenti aggettivare tradimenti come"Episodici" e "Imprevedibili",confondi l'imponderabilità della vita con l'imponderabilità dei tradimenti,concetti molto distanti.L'evento imponderabile è il vaso che casca dal balcone mentre tu passeggi sotto la finestra,il tradimento  imprevedibile è prevedibilissimo!Sarai d'accordo che i tuoi argomenti sono un pò fragilini?



Quoto!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi se uno non è d'accordo con te non capisce un cazzo. Ok.


Potrei rispondere in mille modi...

...dico solo: quale parte del mio post ti ha portato a questa "profonda" deduzione???


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo sul fatto che io parlo una lingua e tu un'altra in quanto non ci si capisce
> 
> Ribadisco comunque:
> Il tradimento può tranquillamente essere ANCHE (ma non necessariamente) imprevedibile e incontrollabile...
> ...


No!Io e te parliamo la stessa lingua,è che tu ti sei fatto delle convinzioni di convenienza.Un tradimento non è ne imprevedibile ne incontrollabile.La caduta del vaso può essere porvocata da qualsiasi cosa,dal vento,dall'incoscienza di chi il vaso lo ha messo dove non doveva,l'imponderabile è che tu passi sotto quel balcone proprio in quel momento.Che ti piaccia o no, ma è evidente che la cosa non ti piace,il tuo discorso non regge,poi che sia un'azione mostruosamente diffusa non cambia la valenza delle cose.Io non so che persone sei abituato a frequentare,e capisco pure che convincersi di quello che ci fa stare meglio possa essere un ottimo palliativo,sarà che mi piace vivere nella consapevolezza di quello che sono e di quello che mi circonda,mi piace vivere al sole,e forse faccio fatica ad accettare le cazzate.Questo è il problema!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Io e te parliamo la stessa lingua,è che tu ti sei fatto delle convinzioni di convenienza.Un tradimento non è ne imprevedibile ne incontrollabile.La caduta del vaso può essere porvocata da qualsiasi cosa,dal vento,dall'incoscienza di chi il vaso lo ha messo dove non doveva,l'imponderabile è che tu passi sotto quel balcone proprio in quel momento.Che ti piaccia o no, ma è evidente che la cosa non ti piace,il tuo discorso non regge,poi che sia un'azione mostruosamente diffusa non cambia la valenza delle cose.Io non so che persone sei abituato a frequentare,e capisco pure che convincersi di quello che ci fa stare meglio possa essere un ottimo palliativo,sarà che mi piace vivere nella consapevolezza di quello che sono e di quello che mi circonda,mi piace vivere al sole,e forse faccio fatica ad accettare le cazzate.Questo è il problema!:up:


La tua è mediocre malafede
Vuoi la ragione, e sopratutto la vuoi con me
Io no, constato un aspetto sacrosanto: tra l'altro non ho mai usato tale caratteristica per il mio tradimento...

...il mio non è stato assolutamente imprevedibile...inizió tutto lentamente, fu costruito...non pensavo accadesse (vista l'enorme distanza) ma comunque non è un caso di imponderabile casualità

Ma in molti casi invece la casualità c'è, eccome se c'è...abbinata all'imprevedibiltà che spesso fa crollare anche le più solide certezze


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Potrei rispondere in mille modi...
> 
> ...dico solo: quale parte del mio post ti ha portato a questa "profonda" deduzione???


ma il fatto che tu parti dall'assunto che, per aver viaggiato un po e visto un po' di mondo, capisci tutto esclusivamente tu, fai esperienze non comprensibili al volgo. Lo dici ogni due per tre. Fai una cosa: quando sei sull'aereo, guardati attorno. Sorpresa! non sei il solo! 
Altra sorpresa!
La stessa esperienza che per te è imprevedibile, è assolutamente prevedibile per chi ha VOLUTO metterla in conto.
Imprevedibile, secondo me, è quell'anatra che mi casca sul cofano mentre sto guidando in autostrada.
Il resto l'ho soppesato tutto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



The Cheater ha detto:


> La tua è mediocre malafede
> Vuoi la ragione, e sopratutto la vuoi con me
> Io no, constato un aspetto sacrosanto: tra l'altro non ho mai usato tale caratteristica per il mio tradimento...
> 
> ...


Malafede?ma ti leggi?il tuo tradimento è iniziato lentamente quindi assolutamente imprevedibile.Spiegami come si può coniugare una andamento lento con l'imprevedibile!Un evento accade lentamente quindi hai tutto il tempo di percepire certe dinamiche e tirarti indietro.Guarda delle ragioni poco mi interessa,io ho portato delle argomentazioni,tu hai portato le tue,giudica tu,se la mia è malafede o un argomentare  dinamiche poco lineari.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il fatto che tu parti dall'assunto che, per aver viaggiato un po e visto un po' di mondo, capisci tutto esclusivamente tu, fai esperienze non comprensibili al volgo. Lo dici ogni due per tre. Fai una cosa: quando sei sull'aereo, guardati attorno. Sorpresa! non sei il solo!
> Altra sorpresa!
> La stessa esperienza che per te è imprevedibile, è assolutamente prevedibile per chi ha VOLUTO metterla in conto.
> Imprevedibile, secondo me, è quell'anatra che mi casca sul cofano mentre sto guidando in autostrada.
> Il resto l'ho soppesato tutto.


Appunto,l'anatra,il vaso,un tradimento imprevedibile è un pò patetica come scusa, capisco che ci possa essere chi si sente meglio a crederlo e a farlo credere.Sarà che odio l'aereo?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il fatto che tu parti dall'assunto che, per aver viaggiato un po e visto un po' di mondo, capisci tutto esclusivamente tu, fai esperienze non comprensibili al volgo. Lo dici ogni due per tre. Fai una cosa: quando sei sull'aereo, guardati attorno. Sorpresa! non sei il solo!
> Altra sorpresa!
> La stessa esperienza che per te è imprevedibile, è assolutamente prevedibile per chi ha VOLUTO metterla in conto.
> Imprevedibile, secondo me, è quell'anatra che mi casca sul cofano mentre sto guidando in autostrada.
> Il resto l'ho soppesato tutto.


Continui a dare per "assodata" una tua deduzione...
Io capisco tutto per quanto concerne la mia persona...per il resto espongo le mie opinioni

Ma per te, e quelli come te, opinare risulta essere una sorta di "abuso" da parte degli altri...

Su una cosa concordo:
Guardiamoci in torno...tutti, te compresa...non siamo soli!!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Malafede?ma ti leggi?il tuo tradimento è iniziato lentamente quindi assolutamente imprevedibile.Spiegami come si può coniugare una andamento lento con l'imprevedibile!Un evento accade lentamente quindi hai tutto il tempo di percepire certe dinamiche e tirarti indietro.Guarda delle ragioni poco mi interessa,io ho portato delle argomentazioni,tu hai portato le tue,giudica tu,se la mia è malafede o un argomentare  dinamiche poco lineari.


Problemi di dislessia???
Ho scritto a caratteri cubitali che IL MIO caso non rientra nella imprevedibilità...
...perché insisti a prendere per il kulo (visto che SPERO tu faccia finta di capire caxxi ppi ramurazzi)???


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Continui a dare per "assodata" una tua deduzione...
> Io capisco tutto per quanto concerne la mia persona...per il resto espongo le mie opinioni
> 
> Ma per te, e quelli come te, opinare risulta essere una sorta di "abuso" da parte degli altri...
> ...


Ma quale deduzioni?Sbriciolata non ha scritto deduzioni,ha scritto"VOLUTO" mettere in conto.Cosa significa secondo te?Le tue sono deduzioni.....!


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questa nella tua/vostra mente, convinti che uno PREVEDA la propria vita
> 
> la gente si sposa, spesso lo fa felicemente e super innamorata...mica pensa "ahh se mi capita la scappatella me la faccio" ehhh??? non c'è premeditazione, non sempre almeno...
> 
> ...


Cioè decidi di trascorrere la vita con qualcuno e non vi confrontate sulla reciproca posizione circa certe dinamiche che attengono alla gestione della coppia?  :blank:

​



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il fatto che tu parti dall'assunto che, per aver viaggiato un po e visto un po' di mondo, capisci tutto esclusivamente tu, fai esperienze non comprensibili al volgo. Lo dici ogni due per tre. Fai una cosa: *quando sei sull'aereo, guardati attorno. Sorpresa! non sei il solo!
> Altra sorpresa!
> *La stessa esperienza che per te è imprevedibile, è assolutamente prevedibile per chi ha VOLUTO metterla in conto.
> Imprevedibile, secondo me, è quell'anatra che mi casca sul cofano mentre sto guidando in autostrada.
> Il resto l'ho soppesato tutto.



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Problemi di dislessia???
> Ho scritto a caratteri cubitali che IL MIO caso non rientra nella imprevedibilità...
> ...perché insisti a prendere per il kulo (visto che SPERO tu faccia finta di capire caxxi ppi ramurazzi)???


Non ti è ancora chiaro vero?Nessun caso rientra nell'imprevedibilità,nessuno!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale deduzioni?Sbriciolata non ha scritto deduzioni,ha scritto"VOLUTO" mettere in conto.Cosa significa secondo te?Le tue sono deduzioni.....!


Mamma mia che palle
Lei DEDUCE che io mi pongo alla "so tutto io è voi un caxxo"
Una sua deduzione (nata dal...boh...)

Comunque secondo me lo fate apposta: vi siete coalizzati per fracassarmi le palle 

Non vi ci faccio così capaci autonomamente nel far finta di non capire in continuazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Continui a dare per "assodata" una tua deduzione...
> Io capisco tutto per quanto concerne la mia persona...per il resto espongo le mie opinioni
> 
> Ma per te, e* quelli come te*, opinare risulta essere una sorta di "abuso" da parte degli altri...
> ...


Non do assodata una mia deduzione, ci sono postS e postS in conferma di ciò. Chi sarebbero quelli come me?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti è ancora chiaro vero?Nessun caso rientra nell'imprevedibilità,nessuno!


Nel tuo mondo
Nel resto del mondo capita invece


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nel tuo mondo
> Nel resto del mondo capita invece


Mi spieghi cosa intendi?
Perchè può essere imprevedibile che domani esci di casa incontri una donna che ti attrae. 
Non può essere imprevedibile che ci finisci a letto


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Vabbè*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Mamma mia che palle
> Lei DEDUCE che io mi pongo alla "so tutto io è voi un caxxo"
> Una sua deduzione (nata dal...boh...)
> 
> ...


Non ti prende il dubbio che scrivi stronzate e non riesci a coglionarci no?e dai sei furbo il giusto non pretendere che siamo qui a dover assecondare ogni cosa e su.:up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non do assodata una mia deduzione, ci sono postS e postS in conferma di ciò. Chi sarebbero quelli come me?


Mahhhhh
(Immaginarlo scritto enorme)
Anzi ripeto:
MAHHHHHHH


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ecco*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa intendi?
> Perchè può essere imprevedibile che domani esci di casa incontri una donna che ti attrae.
> Non può essere imprevedibile che ci finisci a letto


Niente non riesce a capirlo.per lui puoi trovarti a cazzo dritto nel sedere di una senza sapere come e perchè....Imprevedibile...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nel tuo mondo
> Nel resto del mondo capita invece


non a persone vigili e senzienti. A quelle capitano solo le sfighe o le botte di culo (leggi: avvenimenti sui quali non hanno POTERE di controllo, avvenuti a causa di forza esterna non controllabile)


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti prende il dubbio che scrivi stronzate e non riesci a coglionarci no?e dai sei furbo il giusto non pretendere che siamo qui a dover assecondare ogni cosa e su.:up:


Il dubbio mi prende esattamente come prende te sulle tue stronzate

Io non cogliono (o coglionìo, più poetico) proprio nessuno...esprimo le mie legittime opinioni, e secondo la vostra categoria non ne avrei diritto...

...e come si suol dire dalle mie parti: ONM


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non a persone vigili e senzienti. A quelle capitano solo le sfighe o le botte di culo (leggi: avvenimenti sui quali non hanno POTERE di controllo, avvenuti a causa di forza esterna non controllabile)


Sono vigile e senziente,una che ti da il culo imprevedibilmente la prima sera che esci è una botta di culo o una sfiga?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono vigile e senziente,una che ti da il culo imprevedibilmente la prima sera che esci è una botta di culo o una sfiga?:rotfl:


ma tu avevi messo in conto che...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Il dubbio mi prende esattamente come prende te sulle tue stronzate
> 
> Io non cogliono (o coglionìo, più poetico) proprio nessuno...esprimo le mie legittime opinioni, e secondo la vostra categoria non ne avrei diritto...
> 
> ...e come si suol dire dalle mie parti: ONM


Io sono consapevole quando scrivo stronzate e cose serie,non le mischio mai.......non sono tutti come me!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu avevi messo in conto che...:rotfl:


E no, qui non mi trovi d'accordo come potevo metterlo in conto?Quindi nel prevedibile ci può essere la botta di culo imprevedibile in tutti i sensi giusto?Vabbè scusate forse per voi queste disquisizioni sono troppo ,torno sul vostro livello,continuo con le cazzate....Scusate!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa intendi?
> Perchè può essere imprevedibile che domani esci di casa incontri una donna che ti attrae.
> Non può essere imprevedibile che ci finisci a letto


Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
Non è imprevedibile la scopata
È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...

...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ...non sono tutti come me!


Deo gratias!!!


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh...non è proprio così per tutti, ma è una base ampia di partenza abbastanza realistica
> 
> non c'è un perchè al tradimento, o meglio non c'è un perchè chiaro e universale...e questa continua ricerca non serve a nulla...
> 
> ...



è brutto dirlo ma credo che per me sia prevalentemente l'attrazione fisico sessuale  del tipo "opure c'è chi ce l'ha nell'indole...non può stare con una donna sola, o  meglio vuole vivere e amare una donna sola ma vuole anche scopare con  altre...sarà terribile ma è così, ed è molto diffuso..."
chiaramente per me è solo un fatto mentale perchè non l'ho mai messo in pratica e non sono mai andato fino in fondo . ma purtroppo la tentazione c'è


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> è brutto dirlo ma credo che per me sia prevalentemente l'attrazione fisico sessuale  del tipo "opure c'è chi ce l'ha nell'indole...non può stare con una donna sola, o  meglio vuole vivere e amare una donna sola ma vuole anche scopare con  altre...sarà terribile ma è così, ed è molto diffuso..."


Esiste anche la ninfomania ehh?
Malattia reale...e molte persone non riescono ad ammettere di soffrirne...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
> Non è imprevedibile la scopata
> È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...
> 
> ...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti


Si, ma dato che sono un simpaticone  l'avevo capito cosa stavi tentando di spiegare.La questione è che quando un evento ti porta a capire una tua debolezza,o una lato della tua persona ancora non conosciuto,hai sempre tutto il tempo per tirarti indietro...scritto con simpatia!:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

quello che personalmente contesto è che si dovrebbe  cercare chi la pensa esattamente come te in maniera da non creare sofferenza , perché alla fine questo è: essere traditi fa male e non piace a nessuno.
niente di complicato





ytumamatambien ha detto:


> è brutto dirlo ma credo che per me sia prevalentemente l'attrazione fisico sessuale  del tipo *"opure c'è chi ce l'ha nell'indole...non può stare con una donna sola, o  meglio vuole vivere e amare una donna sola ma vuole anche scopare con  altre...sarà terribile ma è così, ed è molto diffuso.*.."


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ehhh*



Minerva ha detto:


> quello che personalmente contesto è che si dovrebbe cercare chi la pensa esattamente come te in maniera da non creare sofferenza , perché alla fine questo è: essere traditi fa male e non piace a nessuno.
> niente di complicato


Ehh così non funziona però.:rotfl:


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Esiste anche la ninfomania ehh?
> Malattia reale...e molte persone non riescono ad ammettere di soffrirne...


esistono anche i ninfomani maschi? c'è chi ha troppo desiderio e chi zero... io preferisco troppo anche se a volte preferirei un po meno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

*nel rispetto delle opinioni di tutti*

oscuro e sbriciolata

mi sento di avvertirvi che per un frequentatore del forum che come me conosce un po' gli utenti e le dinamiche ,arrivi qui e legga, l'impressione è quella di un voluto travisamento delle parole di cheater

piccolo, se volete, ma si avverte

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Bene*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro e sbriciolata
> 
> mi sento di avvertirvi che per un frequentatore del forum che come me conosce un po' gli utenti e le dinamiche ,arrivi qui e legga, l'impressione è quella di un voluto travisamento delle parole di cheater
> 
> ...


Dove avrei travisato?argomenta....!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
> Non è imprevedibile la scopata
> È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...
> 
> *...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti*


Non ho letto tutto, ma per conto mio direi che sono vere entrambe le affermazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
> Non è imprevedibile la scopata
> È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...
> 
> ...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti


Mi sa che non vi siete capiti


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che personalmente contesto è che si dovrebbe  cercare chi la pensa esattamente come te in maniera da non creare sofferenza , perché alla fine questo è: essere traditi fa male e non piace a nessuno.
> niente di complicato


dici bene.. a dire il vero le donne che la pensano così (e forse anche gli uomini) non sono molti... c'è anche da dire che una cosa è pensare le cose e un'altra è farle


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
> Non è imprevedibile la scopata
> È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...
> 
> *...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti*


questo è un discorso che fila. Io avevo erroneamente capito che le cose imprevedibili erano del mondo di chi non sta dietro una scrivania o tra 4 mura, ma avrò letto SICURAMENTE male.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non vi siete capiti


condivido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Era giusto un esempio per rappresentare il disappunto verso chi vuole sapere tutto di tutti
> 
> Comunque non vivo in un'astronave, ma viaggio spesso...sto prevalentemente in macchina o aereo, giro parecchie città





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi se uno non è d'accordo con te non capisce un cazzo. Ok.



esempio: questa risposta di sbriciolata non mi sembrava attinente all'affermazione di cheater


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Resta*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un discorso che fila. Io avevo erroneamente capito che le cose imprevedibili erano del mondo di chi non sta dietro una scrivania o tra 4 mura, ma avrò letto SICURAMENTE male.


Hai letto benissimo e resta sempre il fatto che quando scopri un lato tuo sconosciuto...fai sempre in tempo a tirarti indietro...!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma dato che sono un simpaticone  l'avevo capito cosa stavi tentando di spiegare.La questione è che quando un evento ti porta a capire una tua debolezza,o una lato della tua persona ancora non conosciuto,hai sempre tutto il tempo per tirarti indietro...scritto con simpatia!:up:


E chi dice di no???
Io non sostenevo il contrario su questo...nemmeno ho trattato l'argomento...

Io parlavo di eventi che portano un "teoricamente" fedele a capire che non lo è...rispondevo alla teoria del "no sei stato sincero, avresti dovuto dirlo prima che eri uno sporco traditore"


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che personalmente contesto *è che si dovrebbe  cercare chi la pensa esattamente come te in maniera da non creare sofferenza , *perché alla fine questo è: essere traditi fa male e non piace a nessuno.
> niente di complicato


preferibilmente con dei colloqui pre relazione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai letto benissimo e resta sempre il fatto che quando scopri un lato tuo sconosciuto...*fai sempre in tempo a tirarti indietro*...!



questo è vero, lo sostengo sempre anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esempio: questa risposta di sbriciolata non mi sembrava attinente all'affermazione di cheater


Epperò se leggi pure sopra contestualizzi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*E no*



The Cheater ha detto:


> E chi dice di no???
> Io non sostenevo il contrario su questo...nemmeno ho trattato l'argomento...
> 
> Io parlavo di eventi che portano un "teoricamente" fedele a capire che non lo è...rispondevo alla teoria del "no sei stato sincero, avresti dovuto dirlo prima che eri uno sporco traditore"


E no e su questo sono d'accordo con te e dai!:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

all'atteggiamento in genere però sì, dai





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esempio: questa risposta di sbriciolata non mi sembrava attinente all'affermazione di cheater


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo è vero, lo sostengo sempre anch'io


Vabbè ci siamo chiariti!:rotfl:Ti tiri indietro?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non vi siete capiti


Non per fare il presuntuoso...ma visti anche gli altri commenti, l'idea semmai è che "loro" non abbiano capito...

...in più io mio personale sospetto (suvvia, mie paranoie) che in realtà capiscano benissimo ma fingano per giocare con me


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non per fare il presuntuoso...ma visti anche gli altri commenti, l'idea semmai è che "loro" non abbiano capito...
> 
> ...in più io mio personale sospetto (suvvia, mie paranoie) che in realtà capiscano benissimo ma fingano per giocare con me


che ti dicevo chiara?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro e sbriciolata
> 
> mi sento di avvertirvi che per un frequentatore del forum che come me conosce un po' gli utenti e le dinamiche ,arrivi qui e legga, l'impressione è quella di un voluto travisamento delle parole di cheater
> 
> ...



quoto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Non per fare il presuntuoso...ma visti anche gli altri commenti, l'idea semmai è che "loro" non abbiano capito...
> 
> ...in più io mio personale sospetto (suvvia, mie paranoie) che in realtà capiscano benissimo ma fingano per giocare con me


No,magari sei tu che ti sei spiegato poco chiaramente.Magari con me sei pure prevenuto.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esempio: questa risposta di sbriciolata non mi sembrava attinente all'affermazione di cheater


Ripeto:
Mi sento in diritto di "sospettare" un pizzico di malafede, premeditazione, quantomeno pregiudizio...

...ma sicuramente sbaglierò


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.

ma se una fa anal solo con l'amante e non con l'avente diritto, è un aggravante o si può mettere nell'imponderabile?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> all'atteggiamento in genere però sì, dai



infatti cheater a volte sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> all'atteggiamento in genere però sì, dai


E te pareva che quest'altra non ci "azzuppava u panuzzu"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ti dicevo chiara?:mrgreen:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti cheater a volte sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi



un egocentrico del cazzo proprio.





:wide-grin:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,magari sei tu che ti sei spiegato poco chiaramente.Magari con me sei pure prevenuto.


Prevenuto???
Io???
Verso di te??????

Assolutamente si!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.
> 
> ma se una fa anal solo con l'amante e non con l'avente diritto, è un aggravante o si può mettere nell'imponderabile?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Aggravante senza dubbio tebe.tu decidi di dare il culo,non ti ritrovi un pisello nel sedere senza sapere da dove è arrivato.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.
> 
> ma se una fa anal solo con l'amante e non con l'avente diritto, è un aggravante o si può mettere nell'imponderabile?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Mi dai un ulteriore spunto sui vari aspetti del tradimento:
Ad esempio l'ignoranza

Voi ci credete che esistono ancora persone che facendo solo sesso orale non sentono di tradire???
Oppure ragazze che fanno solo anal per arrivare "vergini" al matrimonio???

Sicilia mia bedda...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E te pareva che quest'altra non ci "azzuppava u panuzzu"


la mediocrità di tal gesto non mi appartiene tant'è che condividevo il fatto che fossi stato capito male .questa lo dici alla'americana
citer


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti cheater a volte sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi


Ma tu sai che gradirei...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi dai un ulteriore spunto sui vari aspetti del tradimento:
> Ad esempio l'ignoranza
> 
> Voi ci credete che esistono ancora persone che facendo solo sesso orale non sentono di tradire???
> ...


Ci credo!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> un egocentrico del cazzo proprio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai negato...ma da provare


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

no.





The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi dai un ulteriore spunto sui vari aspetti del tradimento:
> Ad esempio l'ignoranza
> 
> *Voi ci credete che esistono ancora persone che facendo solo sesso orale non sentono di tradire???*
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi dai un ulteriore spunto sui vari aspetti del tradimento:
> Ad esempio l'ignoranza
> 
> Voi ci credete che esistono ancora persone che facendo solo sesso orale non sentono di tradire???
> ...


non ci credo ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> Mi sento in diritto di "sospettare" un pizzico di malafede, premeditazione, quantomeno pregiudizio...
> 
> ...ma sicuramente sbaglierò


no no non sbagli. Il tuo atteggiamento da Briatore de noartri mi fa scendere regolarmente la catena. Io le cose mica le mando a dire, sai?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mediocrità di tal gesto non mi appartiene tant'è che condividevo il fatto che fossi stato capito male .questa lo dici alla'americana
> citer


Scusa...questa 

(Citer chiami il tuo bengalino)


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Prevenuto???
> Io???
> Verso di te??????
> 
> Assolutamente si!!!


L'avevo capito,sono sveglio...vero?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Scusa...questa
> 
> (Citer chiami il tuo bengalino)


è un'idea


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no non sbagli. Il tuo atteggiamento da Briatore de noartri mi fa scendere regolarmente la catena. Io le cose mica le mando a dire, sai?


Brava, ti stimo...hai carattere?
Una stronza ma di carattere
(lo scrissi a qualcun altro ma non ricordo)


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no.





lunapiena ha detto:


> non ci credo ...


Credeteci
Succede ancora oggi


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credeteci
> Succede ancora oggi


e dici ciò perché.....


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'avevo capito,sono sveglio...vero?


Si, molto...
...anche Totò Riina lo era


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Brava, ti stimo...*hai carattere?
> *Una stronza ma di carattere
> (lo scrissi a qualcun altro ma non ricordo)


QB


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credeteci
> Succede ancora oggi



Ma avranno 15anni
c'e da sperare


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dici ciò perché.....


Così, vedo che piace divagare...ho colto lo spunto da Tebe...

Comunque per dire che tutto è relativo...

Ricordo un mio lontano parente arrestato per usura...tutta la famiglia...

...dicevano all'avvocato: ma che abbiamo fatto? Ma come, aiutiamo i cristiani e ci arrestano???

Ignoranza


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi dai un ulteriore spunto sui vari aspetti del tradimento:
> Ad esempio l'ignoranza
> 
> Voi ci credete che esistono ancora persone che facendo solo sesso orale non sentono di tradire???
> ...



si. E ne conosco almeno tre.
Ancora vergini ma con il culo sfondato.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Si, molto...
> ...anche Totò Riina lo era


Un onore grazie!


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mai negato...ma da provare



...ti offri per farmi fare un giro?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

non ho capito.
 hai fatto un'affermazione piuttosto bizzarra ...avrai delle basi sulle quali basarla perché altrimenti posso ipotizzare che ci siano persone che credono che fare sesso in piedi  li escluda dalla domanda siete andati a letto con qualcuno  





The Cheater ha detto:


> Così, vedo che piace divagare...ho colto lo spunto da Tebe...
> 
> Comunque per dire che tutto è relativo...
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. E ne conosco almeno tre.
> *Ancora vergini ma con il culo sfondato*.


Non ti sembra di essere troppo scurrile?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.
> 
> ma se una fa anal solo con l'amante e non con l'avente diritto, è un aggravante o si può mettere nell'imponderabile?
> 
> :mrgreen:



nel tuo caso è un'aggravante :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti cheater a volte sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi


Senti: a te starà pure ultra simpa e magari anche perchè dividete l'amore per sti cazzo di DT della merda, però Cita non solo si presenta male ma per lo più scrive anche peggio. Parlo di concetti, attenzione. Quindi E' NORMALE essere prevenuti, nel caso accada, nei suoi confronti. E' da prendere a schiaffi non perchè simpatico guascone o stronzo affascintante come peraltro a lui piace dipingersi, è da prendere a schiaffi perchè purtroppo per tutti noi varia umanità è un sacco di ossigeno rubato ai più meritevoli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel tuo caso è un'aggravante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


sono d'accordo. Altro che imponderabile, siamo allo sfruttamento delle risorse.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> hai fatto un'affermazione piuttosto bizzarra ...avrai delle basi sulle quali basarla perché altrimenti *posso ipotizzare che ci siano persone che credono che fare sesso in piedi  li escluda dalla domanda siete andati a letto con qualcuno*



Interessante non ci avevo mai pensato...
me la segno


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel tuo caso è un'aggravante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Chiara è sempre un'aggravante.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.
> 
> ma se una fa anal solo con l'amante e non con l'avente diritto, è un aggravante o si può mettere nell'imponderabile?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ma tu non lo fai nè con l'uno nè con l'altro...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Er murena*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: a te starà pure ultra simpa e magari anche perchè dividete l'amore per sti cazzo di DT della merda, però Cita non solo si presenta male ma per lo più scrive anche peggio. Parlo di concetti, attenzione. Quindi E' NORMALE essere prevenuti, nel caso accada, nei suoi confronti. E' da prendere a schiaffi non perchè simpatico guascone o stronzo affascintante come peraltro a lui piace dipingersi, è da prendere a schiaffi perchè purtroppo per tutti noi varia umanità è un sacco di ossigeno rubato ai più meritevoli.


Ammazza mi hai smontato il cit!


----------



## devastata (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non lo fai nè con l'uno nè con l'altro...



Tu come fai a saperlo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Tu come fai a saperlo?


Tebe ci aggiorna spesso sui suoi languori anali!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu come fai a saperlo?


Perchè sono un evidente mi sfugge il termine.


P.S: L'ha scritto lei ennemila volte. E cambiati sto cazzo di nick, che mi fai sfiga lontano mille chilometri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sono un evidente mi sfugge il termine.
> 
> 
> P.S: L'ha scritto lei ennemila volte. E cambiati sto cazzo di nick, che mi fai sfiga lontano mille chilometri.


PETTEGOLO:mrgreen:


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

c'è anche il tradimento platonico all'insaputa dell'amante... come la mettiamo':mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ti offri per farmi fare un giro?


Absolutely yes


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ti sembra di essere troppo scurrile?



chi, io?

ma ti pare?
Signora sono.
:blank:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> hai fatto un'affermazione piuttosto bizzarra ...avrai delle basi sulle quali basarla perché altrimenti posso ipotizzare che ci siano persone che credono che fare sesso in piedi  li escluda dalla domanda siete andati a letto con qualcuno


Basi concrete
Confermate anche da Tebe ho letto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> PETTEGOLO:mrgreen:


Sì, ecco.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Così, vedo che piace divagare...ho colto lo spunto da Tebe...
> 
> Comunque per dire che tutto è relativo...
> 
> ...



ma dai! quella non è ignoranza, è una paraculata
in galera sono tutti innocenti


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: a te starà pure ultra simpa e magari anche perchè dividete l'amore per sti cazzo di DT della merda, però Cita non solo si presenta male ma per lo più scrive anche peggio. Parlo di concetti, attenzione. Quindi E' NORMALE essere prevenuti, nel caso accada, nei suoi confronti. E' da prendere a schiaffi non perchè simpatico guascone o stronzo affascintante come peraltro a lui piace dipingersi, è da prendere a schiaffi perchè purtroppo per tutti noi varia umanità è un sacco di ossigeno rubato ai più meritevoli.


Sei un poeta
Fallito ma poeta


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel tuo caso è un'aggravante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Altro che imponderabile, siamo allo sfruttamento delle risorse.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non lo fai nè con l'uno nè con l'altro...




ma la smettete?
Anche se non lo faccio, non ha importanza!
E' come se lo facessi!
Sono o non sono una che zompa da un letto altro?

Essù dai!
Non smontatemi l'immagine che ho di me!

Stronzi ecco.
( che ci sono i nuovi che non sanno)


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

boh a me pare solo una stronzata.





free ha detto:


> ma dai! quella non è ignoranza, è una paraculata
> in galera sono tutti innocenti


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu come fai a saperlo?


tra blog e cazzeggiate lo scrivo....:mrgreen:



oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ci aggiorna spesso sui suoi languori anali!


ecco....:unhappy:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sono un evidente mi sfugge il termine.
> 
> 
> P.S: L'ha scritto lei ennemila volte. E cambiati sto cazzo di nick, che mi fai sfiga lontano mille chilometri.



quoto il nick


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh a me pare solo una stronzata.


Minni, ma ce l'hai ancora con me, cucciola?


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Absolutely yes



:scared:


con anal?

:scared::scared::ballo:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
> Non è imprevedibile la scopata
> È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...
> 
> ...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti


Infatti...
Io dico sempre...
Facile fare i fedeloni...
Dipende ( e non lo sai mai prima) chi incontri nel tuo cammino...no?
Ed ecco che capita little.

Tu sei uscito rafforzato nelle tue convinzioni con l'esperienza con little...

Ora sai che non vivi in una botte di ferro
E sai che se non stai attento ti trovi tuo malgrado coinvolto in certe situazioni no?

Ma sicuramente quando ti sei sposato non potevi prevedere che un giorno avresti incrociato little no?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh a me pare solo una stronzata.


Certo, perché tutto ciò a te sconosciuto sembra stronzata...

...mentalità medioevale!!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> con anal?
> ...


Credevo ti riferissi ad altro...poi fai tu


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Certo, perché tutto ciò a te sconosciuto sembra stronzata...
> 
> ...mentalità medioevale!!!



più che altro non è verosimile che chi presta soldi a stozzo creda di fare del bene


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro non è verosimile che chi presta soldi a stozzo creda di fare del bene


Non conosci la Sicilia allora...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Certo, perché tutto ciò a te sconosciuto sembra stronzata...
> 
> ...mentalità medioevale!!!


ho capito.
cioè è giusto ritenersi vergini pur avendo avuto rapporti orali o anali.
 non vorrei fraintenderti io oggi ma mi hai confusa


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> è brutto dirlo ma credo che per me sia prevalentemente l'attrazione fisico sessuale  del tipo "opure c'è chi ce l'ha nell'indole...non può stare con una donna sola, o  meglio vuole vivere e amare una donna sola ma vuole anche scopare con  altre...sarà terribile ma è così, ed è molto diffuso..."
> chiaramente per me è solo un fatto mentale perchè non l'ho mai messo in pratica e non sono mai andato fino in fondo . ma purtroppo la tentazione c'è


Ma non è brutto...
è naturale no?

Il problema è che quando siamo innamorati siamo realmente convinti di aver scelto la migliore donna del mondo...
Ma poi mica siamo sempre circondati, da ciompe, gobbe, fighesecche, suore, frigidone, storte, lesbiche...no nel circondario abita anche la scostumata no?

Infatti chi non vuole certi casini evita sia di prendersi confidenze sia di accettarle no?

Insomma fai il piaccione qui e là...qualcosa porti sempre a casa no?


Per esempio ora io sono in una fase che non voglio donne tra i coglioni...
Che cosa mi dicono tutte?

Cos'hai, sei cattivo, scorbutico, guardi brutto...

Ma intanto stanno lontane no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro e sbriciolata
> 
> mi sento di avvertirvi che per un frequentatore del forum che come me conosce un po' gli utenti e le dinamiche ,arrivi qui e legga, l'impressione è quella di un voluto travisamento delle parole di cheater
> 
> ...


Tu dici?
Ma The Cheater sa benissimo come difendersi no?
Mica ha bisogno che so di un branco no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Prevenuto???
> Io???
> Verso di te??????
> 
> Assolutamente si!!!


E ce lo so...
Il siciliano non dimentica...
Non dimentica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non conosci la Sicilia allora...



no, però conosco qualche strozzino


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Io dico sempre...
> Facile fare i fedeloni...
> *Dipende ( e non lo sai mai prima) chi incontri nel tuo cammino...no?*
> ...


Esatto. Leggendoti mi è venuto in Man quando mi ripete.
Non sei stata cercata ma capitata.
E in effetti anche lui è capitato. Nonostante la rottura del patto di fedeltà con Mattia non ho cercato qualcuno da trombare. 
Infatti, Man, è capitato tre anni dopo, e sono passati mesi prima che lo vedessi come quello-che-mi-sarei-portata-a-letto.


e altri mesi prima di riuscirci.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credevo ti riferissi ad altro...poi fai tu



altro?
Tipo che mi domini?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> *Io dico sempre...
> Facile fare i fedeloni...
> Dipende ( e non lo sai mai prima) chi incontri nel tuo cammino...no?
> ...


Non sono d'accordo
Questo è un modo per giustificare (non tu perchè non ne hai bisogno) il fatto di essere stati infedeli


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.
> cioè è giusto ritenersi vergini pur avendo avuto rapporti orali o anali.
> non vorrei fraintenderti io oggi ma mi hai confusa


ma perchè mi aditate sempre di pensieri che semplicemente riporto per cronaca???

allora se facessi il giornalista e raccontassi di omicidi, sarei un killer??? 

in sicilia (ma non credo solo qui) esistono ancora certe assurde mentalità:
ragazze che danno via il culo e si sentono vergini al matrimonio
ragazze che "slinguazzano" il tipo di turno e sentono di non aver tradito il fidanzato

succede...è cronaca...penso COME TE che sia assurdo, ma succede...caxxo :unhappy:


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è brutto...
> è naturale no?
> 
> Il problema è che quando siamo innamorati siamo realmente convinti di aver scelto la migliore donna del mondo...
> ...



e con i giudizi degli altri come la metti? moglie figli suoceri ... non ti sei mai fatto beccare!? nascondere certe situazioni per sempre è impossibili e gli altri giudicano... tu te ne sbatti? te ne freghi e stai sereno? come fai?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. Leggendoti mi è venuto in Man quando mi ripete.
> Non sei stata cercata ma capitata.
> E in effetti anche lui è capitato. Nonostante la rottura del patto di fedeltà con Mattia non ho cercato qualcuno da trombare.
> Infatti, Man, è capitato tre anni dopo, e sono passati mesi prima che lo vedessi come quello-che-mi-sarei-portata-a-letto.
> ...


Infatti quando sono andato a Bologna sai...
Era imprevedibile il fatto che Sbriciolata fosse così carina eh?
Quasi stramazzo al suolo dall'emozione...per un attacco fulminante di vagina pectoris...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Avrò avuto le pile scariche...
Io lanciavo il mio fluido erotico...ma sta qua aveva gli occhiali da sole...
e quindi niente maxim...

E pensare che era lì a un tiro di sputo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> altro?
> Tipo che mi domini?


senti tebe...non troieggiare alle 16,43...non è accettabile per i miei canoni...

sono in ufficio, e nonostante il pensiero della segretaria sotto la scrivania DA SEMPRE mi affascini non ho mai avuto modo di provare certe ebbrezze in orari di ufficio...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma perchè mi aditate sempre di pensieri che semplicemente riporto per cronaca???
> 
> allora se facessi il giornalista e raccontassi di omicidi, sarei un killer???
> 
> ...


Hai ragione,questo tipo di metalità è molto radicata pure in puglia!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> e con i giudizi degli altri come la metti? moglie figli suoceri ... non ti sei mai fatto beccare!? nascondere certe situazioni per sempre è impossibili e gli altri giudicano... tu te ne sbatti? te ne freghi e stai sereno? come fai?


Dei giudizi degli altri me ne frego...
Neanche li sto a sentire...
Anzi ti dirò mi diverto ad amplificarli no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non conosci la Sicilia allora...


ma no. Non è questione di conoscere la Sicilia, il Lazio o l'Umbria. In Italia non vai in galera se presti soldi. Ci vai se presti soldi a tasso di usura, ovvero sopra il massimo consentito. Quindi sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, mica del bene.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...
> *Il siciliano non dimentica*...
> Non dimentica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


semplicemente IMPARA LA LEZIONE e non ci ricasca :up:


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma perchè mi aditate sempre di pensieri che semplicemente riporto per cronaca???
> 
> allora se facessi il giornalista e raccontassi di omicidi, sarei un killer???
> 
> ...



io la prima volta che ho sentito sta cosa non ci volevo credere.
E la tipa non era siciliana ma di Roma mi sembra.
Era davvero convinta di essere assolutamente intonsa sotto ogni punto di vista.

E' tristissima questa cosa. E non la capisco.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma perchè mi aditate sempre di pensieri che semplicemente riporto per cronaca???
> 
> allora se facessi il giornalista e raccontassi di omicidi, sarei un killer???
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dai che loro malgrado...Minni sa queste cose...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dei giudizi degli altri me ne frego...
> Neanche li sto a sentire...
> Anzi ti dirò mi diverto ad amplificarli no?



quelli che mi preoccupano di più sono quelli dei figli.. qualche consiglio?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma perchè mi aditate sempre di pensieri che semplicemente riporto per cronaca???
> 
> allora se facessi il giornalista e raccontassi di omicidi, sarei un killer???
> 
> ...


fermi tutti , mi gira la testa .
succede, succede 
non ne ho sentore .
però il medioevo non è meglior rappresentato dalla mentalità sopraccitata?
mi sentivo più illuminista


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> quelli che mi preoccupano di più sono quelli dei figli.. qualche consiglio?


Tienili fuori dalla cacca. FUORI. Noi adulti abbiamo le spalle larghe, loro no.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



ytumamatambien ha detto:


> quelli che mi preoccupano di più sono quelli dei figli.. qualche consiglio?


Il conte è la persona giusta,non gli frega una cazzo di niente,basta che ciula il resto sti gran cazzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.
> cioè è giusto ritenersi vergini pur avendo avuto rapporti orali o anali.
> non vorrei fraintenderti io oggi ma mi hai confusa


Minni dai non avercela con me. Essù. Ma perchè poi? Per un coso?!


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> senti tebe...non troieggiare alle 16,43...non è accettabile per i miei canoni...
> 
> sono in ufficio, e nonostante il pensiero della segretaria sotto la scrivania DA SEMPRE mi affascini non ho mai avuto modo di provare certe ebbrezze in orari di ufficio...



ma come non troieggiare!
E' nel mio dna!
Mi alzo al mattino e comincio subito a troieggiare con la macchinetta del caffè, poi con i gatti, poi se esco con chiunque mi capiti a tiro.
Lo sanno anche i sassi che troieggio civettuola.

Comunque...hai il trip della segretaria sotto la scrivania?
Io no. Ho sempre avuto assistenti personali uomini...però un bel cunnilingus sotto...mmmhhhh....ci penso.


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tienili fuori dalla cacca. FUORI. Noi adulti abbiamo le spalle larghe, loro no.



non voglio coinvolgerli ma ho paura del loro giudizio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io la prima volta che ho sentito sta cosa non ci volevo credere.
> E la tipa non era siciliana ma di Roma mi sembra.
> Era davvero convinta di essere assolutamente intonsa sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> E' tristissima questa cosa. E non la capisco.



Su un film di tinto brass
compare una brocca con una scritta in dialeto veneto...

Il succo del testo è...
Benedetto sia il buso del culo
perchè ti è concesso goder
e non solo cagar
e la verginità non perder...

E confermo che nella cultura veneta
se tu concedi il culo anzichè la mona
non è tradimento...

Perchè la mona è intimità
el culo un buso per cagar....

Sta roba crea casini quando magari c'era un marito che voleva il culo e la moglie non lo concedeva...
Perchè lo mollava agli amanti, a cui appunto non concedeva la mona...

Ho chiesto ad una signora di questa mentalità...

Mi ha risposto...hai mai sentito che una si sia presa incinta per il didietro?
Mica sai ai miei tempi un uomo era galantomo e veniva fuori sai?
Faceva le sue cose...e poi se ti ritrovavi incinta erano cassi tuoi...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no. Non è questione di conoscere la Sicilia, il Lazio o l'Umbria. In Italia non vai in galera se presti soldi. Ci vai se presti soldi a tasso di usura, ovvero sopra il massimo consentito. Quindi sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, mica del bene.


ma tu hai idea di cosa sia "l'ignoranza radicata" nelle famiglie sporatutto meridionali???
una ignoranza talmente forte da diventare una sottoforma di "cultura alternativa"???

secondo te le famiglie anni 50 avevano idea di cosa significasse "tasso di interesse"???
e certe famiglie, che tu ci creda o no, ancora vivono su questi canoni di vita...distanti dal mondo reale...si, nel 2013

e quindi prestano 50mila€ e ti dicono, con massima disponibilità, anche gentilezza, che tra un anno dovrai riportarne 100mila€...e se non li riporti magari ti danno altri 6 mesi: 130mila...dopo di che, con dispiacere, ti faranno notare di essere COSTRETTI a prendere provvedimenti:
la moto del figlio
la macchina della moglie
immobili se necessario

il tutto nella massima normalità (nelle loro becere teste)
poi li arrestano e, sempre che tu ci creda o no, si stupiscono!!!

l'usuraio nell'antichità siciliana non era una offesa: era un mestiere!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> senti tebe...non troieggiare alle 16,43...non è accettabile per i miei canoni...
> 
> sono in ufficio, e nonostante il pensiero della segretaria sotto *la scrivania *DA SEMPRE mi affascini non ho mai avuto modo di provare certe ebbrezze in orari di ufficio...


no! mi è caduto un mito! citer ha una scrivania!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> quelli che mi preoccupano di più sono quelli dei figli.. qualche consiglio?


Nessun figlio ha diritto di giudicare il genitore.
Le uniche volte che mi sono azzardato ho rischiato di essere cacciato di casa.
Laonde per cui...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no. Non è questione di conoscere la Sicilia, il Lazio o l'Umbria. In Italia non vai in galera se presti soldi. Ci vai se presti soldi a tasso di usura, ovvero sopra il massimo consentito. Quindi sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, mica del bene.


sentito parlare dei tassi di usura applicati dalle banche?
anche loro fanno del bene


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Nessun figlio ha diritto di giudicare il genitore.
> *Le uniche volte che mi sono azzardato ho rischiato di essere cacciato di casa.
> Laonde per cui...


Per lo stesso principio per il quale se lavori per lo Stato non puoi criticarlo, no?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no! mi è caduto un mito! citer ha una scrivania!


volevo ridere con te 
...poi la ragione ha preso il sopravvento:
mi spieghi la battuta???


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione,questo tipo di metalità è molto radicata pure in puglia!



quindi se nascevo in puglia o in sicilia potevo fare tutto l'anal che volevo?

acc...me lo devo ricordare per la mia prossima vita.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no! mi è caduto un mito! citer ha una scrivania!


E che scrivania cazzo...
Ha la pelle, le borchie...
E non ti dico le segretarie che passano sculettando...e le impiegate...
Cheater è un boss...capisci?

Un pezzo da novanta...
Un top del top manager...LCDM...


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no. Non è questione di conoscere la Sicilia, il Lazio o l'Umbria. In Italia non vai in galera se presti soldi. Ci vai se presti soldi a tasso di usura, ovvero sopra il massimo consentito. Quindi sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, mica del bene.



credo che qui si riferisse più all'anal da vergini....(madonna che raccapriccio)


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fermi tutti , mi gira la testa .
> succede, succede
> non ne ho sentore .
> però il medioevo non è meglior rappresentato dalla mentalità sopraccitata?
> mi sentivo più illuminista


divagar...quanto è bello di-vagar :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> non voglio coinvolgerli ma ho paura del loro giudizio


Non è che devi aver paura, ti devi cagare sotto per il loro giudizio. Lascia stare tutte le parapiotte su quello che i figli devono o non devono, possono o non possono. Se fai la figura del coglione con loro, perderai la loro stima. Non ti dico di rigare dritto, fare voto di castità, tradire o non tradire. Ti dico solo: attento a lasciarli FUORI. Quindi occhio anche, specialmente, a chi frequenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi se nascevo in puglia o in sicilia potevo fare tutto l'anal che volevo?
> 
> acc...me lo devo ricordare per la mia prossima vita.


Anche in toscana, per dire. Lo insegnavano addirituttura le nonne alle nipoti, pare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per lo stesso principio per il quale se lavori per lo Stato non puoi criticarlo, no?


Si che puoi criticarlo: quando ti sei dimesso, non prima.
Altrimenti sei un vigliacco.

Che il figlio critichi i suoi genitori quando se n'è andato di casa.

Non prima...

Ma dove siamo?

Io allora dovrei sorbirmi le critiche di mia figlia...perchè non le concedo tutto quel che vuole lei?

Questa è casa lasagna
chi non lavora non magna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sentito parlare dei tassi di usura applicati dalle banche?
> anche loro fanno del bene


lo so.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no! mi è caduto un mito! citer ha una scrivania!




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è che devi aver paura, ti devi cagare sotto per il loro giudizio. Lascia stare tutte le parapiotte su quello che i figli devono o non devono, possono o non possono. Se fai la figura del coglione con loro, perderai la loro stima. Non ti dico di rigare dritto, fare voto di castità, tradire o non tradire. Ti dico solo: attento a lasciarli FUORI. Quindi occhio anche, specialmente, a chi frequenti.



E soprattutto occhio... Che io ti vedo:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che scrivania cazzo...
> Ha la pelle, le borchie...
> E non ti dico le segretarie che passano sculettando...e le impiegate...
> Cheater è un boss...capisci?
> ...


macchè
legno impiallacciato
segretaria troietta ma passatella

novanta poi???
no...sto dimagrendo...80,5 ieri


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> volevo ridere con te
> ...poi la ragione ha preso il sopravvento:
> mi spieghi la battuta???


tranqui, era quello che ti faceva ridere.:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che puoi criticarlo: quando ti sei dimesso, non prima.
> Altrimenti sei un vigliacco.
> 
> Che il figlio critichi i suoi genitori quando se n'è andato di casa.
> ...


Conte, il fatto è che tu non vuoi sorbirti le critiche di nessuno, specie di tua figlia che ti somiglia pure. Essù.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Nessun figlio ha diritto di giudicare il genitore.*
> Le uniche volte che mi sono azzardato ho rischiato di essere cacciato di casa.
> Laonde per cui...



concordo a mille.
Può giudicarlo solo come educatore, nel rapporto esclusivo tra loro due.
Questo mi è stato insegnato e questo trovo giusto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, il fatto è che tu non vuoi sorbirti le critiche di nessuno, specie di tua figlia che ti somiglia pure. Essù.


Sentimi bene...
Io accetto per esempio le critiche di un musicista su una mia esecuzione.
Ma solo se lui si siede lì e mi mostra come si fa.
Altrimenti è aria fritta.

A me piacciono solo le critiche costruttive.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che puoi criticarlo: quando ti sei dimesso, non prima.
> Altrimenti sei un vigliacco.
> 
> Che il figlio critichi i suoi genitori quando se n'è andato di casa.
> ...


Conte tu stai fuori come un citofono....
!Ma che cazzo stai a dì?è proprio il contrario, sei un vigliacco se critichi quando sei lontano,troppo facile direi, o no?Ma sei proprio un cialtrone.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo a mille.
> Può giudicarlo solo come educatore, nel rapporto esclusivo tra loro due.
> Questo mi è stato insegnato e questo trovo giusto.


Dai oh. Ma voialtri state fuori di zucca.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo a mille.
> Può giudicarlo solo come educatore, nel rapporto esclusivo tra loro due.
> Questo mi è stato insegnato e questo trovo giusto.


Quando è fuori di casa.
Ora tu puoi giudicare il loro operato.
Ma non vivi con loro.

E non vivi delle loro sostanze no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte tu stai fuori come un citofono....
> !Ma che cazzo stai a dì?è proprio il contrario, sei un vigliacco se critichi quando sei lontano,troppo facile direi, o no?Ma sei proprio un cialtrone.


Te lo ripeto:
Non puoi portare una divisa e giurare fedeltà alle istituzioni e poi fare come fai tu.
Ma ovvio lo fai sotto un nick...

Vorrei vedere se tu lo facessi in pubblico e con la divisa...

Saresti uomo di stato credibile ?

No...

Ti si riderebbe tutti in faccia.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> divagar...quanto è bello di-vagar :up:


e che devo fare....
davvero non ti ho capito.
se vuoi che ammetta che esistano certe cose lo faccio senza indugi...ma non mi pare che rappresentino una realtà da prendere in considerazione in merito ai discorsi fatti fino a qui.
poi di solito si taccia qualcuno di non saper vedere più in là del proprio naso proprio per l'esatto contrario esposto qui sopra
voglio dire ...non mi puoi dare della medioevista perché non credo a cose del medioevo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Azzo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando è fuori di casa.
> Ora tu puoi giudicare il loro operato.
> Ma non vivi con loro.
> 
> E non vivi delle loro sostanze no?


Che coraggio,dentro casa: si papà,hai ragione papà,poi appena fuori:a papà sei un grande coglione,questo è coraggio?senti ma in veneto ragionate così o sei l'unico?:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranqui, era quello che ti faceva ridere.:smile:


non ho capito

se vuoi parteciparmi...sono molto ironico io, ehhh??? non credere...

poi se non vuoi...transeat :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto:
> *Non puoi portare una divisa e giurare fedeltà alle istituzioni e poi fare come fai tu.
> *Ma ovvio lo fai sotto un nick...
> 
> ...


Giustamente, uno dovrebbe diventare un androide radiocomandato fedele alla Mattel.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto:
> Non puoi portare una divisa e giurare fedeltà alle istituzioni e poi fare come fai tu.
> Ma ovvio lo fai sotto un nick...
> 
> ...


No,posso portare una divisa e dire e gridare che tante cose di questo stato mi fanno schifo.Questo è AVERE CORAGGIO!Lo stato può aver comprato 7 ore della mia giornata,non le mie idee e il mio spirito critico bello mio.Non sarò mai colluso e connivente con cose che trovo non condivisibili!Adesso rifletti e prova a darmi una risposta sensata se ci riesci...!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giustamente, uno dovrebbe diventare un androide radiocomandato fedele alla Mattel.


Se sei uomo dello stato sei così.
Non sei pagato per pensare o esprimere le tue opinioni.

E le tue opinioni hanno un peso maggiore di quelle dell'uomo della strada.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto:
> Non puoi portare una divisa e giurare fedeltà alle istituzioni e poi fare come fai tu.
> Ma ovvio lo fai sotto un nick...
> 
> ...


per fortuna può farlo


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se sei uomo dello stato sei così.
> Non sei pagato per pensare o esprimere le tue opinioni.
> 
> E le tue opinioni hanno un peso maggiore di quelle dell'uomo della strada.


Tu sei tutto scemo!Io spero tu stia scherzando!Tu hai idee sballate credimi!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,posso portare una divisa e dire e gridare che tante cose di questo stato mi fanno schifo.Questo è AVERE CORAGGIO!Lo stato può aver comprato 7 ore della mia giornata,non le mie idee e il mio spirito critico bello mio.Non sarò mai colluso e connivente con cose che trovo non condivisibili!Adesso rifletti e prova a darmi una risposta sensata se ci riesci...!


Sei un servitore infedele dello stato.
E' come che uno facesse il magistrato e non credesse nella giustizia.
Non può esistere.

Se porti una divisa non sei come i cittadini normali.

Hai una divisa che ti distingue dagli altri.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che devo fare....
> davvero non ti ho capito.
> se vuoi che ammetta che esistano certe cose lo faccio senza indugi...ma non mi pare che rappresentino una realtà da prendere in considerazione in merito ai discorsi fatti fino a qui.
> poi di solito si taccia qualcuno di non saper vedere più in là del proprio naso proprio per l'esatto contrario esposto qui sopra
> voglio dire ...*non mi puoi dare della medioevista perché non credo a cose del medioevo*.


lo dicevo in quanto "già" il solo fatto che tu disconoscessi questa cosa, ti dava il diritto di considerarla una mia banale immaginazione...addirittura una stronzata comprovata...

non ti passava nemmeno per l'anticamera di chiedere...una curiosità, un dubbio, un chiarire...
provare con un "ma davvero??? ma sei sicuro??? ma conosci qualcuna così o sentito dire???"

NO...avevi già stabilito che Cheater (I repeat, CHEATER col CH e la E) diceva una stronzata...
...e lo fai sempre...talmente spesso dal cominciarmi a dare certezze su ogni mia opinione...

in pratica sta per nascere un mio ben preciso punto di riferimento: ogni tua negazione corrisponderà alla DECISA E CERTA CONFERMA che la mia opionione risulterà insindacabilmente corretta


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Ma voialtri state fuori di zucca.



Può essere, ma mi hanno insegnato che non dovevo mettere il becco sulla loro vita al di là della genitorialità.
E noi figli eravamo sempre al primo posto.
Detto questo finchè stavo sotto il loro comodossimo tetto, facevo le mie battaglie come tutti, ma solo dopo quando mi sono tolta dai coglioni appena ho potuto ho cominciato a criticare un modello genitoriale che poteva essere una favola per tante cose, ma per altre no.

E mai mi sono permessa di dare giudizi sulla loro vita privata.
Che non mi riguardava e non doveva riguardarmi.
Io sono figlia,  faccio la figlia e giudico cose da figlia.
le trombate extra non era la mia sfera di competenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se sei uomo dello stato sei così.
> *Non sei pagato per pensare o esprimere le tue opinioni.
> *
> E le tue opinioni hanno un peso maggiore di quelle dell'uomo della strada.


Non c'entra la fedeltà ma il denaro? Ah, ma guarda.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo dicevo in quanto "già" il solo fatto che tu disconoscessi questa cosa, ti dava il diritto di considerarla una mia banale immaginazione...addirittura una stronzata comprovata...
> 
> non ti passava nemmeno per l'anticamera di chiedere...una curiosità, un dubbio, un chiarire...
> provare con un "ma davvero??? ma sei sicuro??? ma conosci qualcuna così o sentito dire???"
> ...


cit....sto cazzeggiando .


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un servitore infedele dello stato.
> *E' come che uno facesse il magistrato e non credesse nella giustizia*.
> Non può esistere.
> 
> ...


In effetti, un conto è la giustizia un altro è buona parte della magistratura. E' evidentissimo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un servitore infedele dello stato.
> E' come che uno facesse il magistrato e non credesse nella giustizia.
> Non può esistere.
> 
> ...


L'esatto contrario mio bel coglione!La divisa non offusca le mie idee,io sono libero di pensare, perchè sotto una divisa c'è una persona!Pensavo facessi apposta certe provocazioni,invece sei un povero paesanotto,intonso e limitato.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cit....sto cazzeggiando .


io lo faccio sempre...e mi massacrate


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo a mille.
> Può giudicarlo solo come educatore, nel rapporto esclusivo tra loro due.
> Questo mi è stato insegnato e questo trovo giusto.



Concordo anche io stessa cosa mi hanno insegnato...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

ci mancherebbe





oscuro ha detto:


> L'esatto contrario mio bel coglione!*La divisa non offusca le mie idee,io sono libero di pensare, perchè sotto una divisa c'è una persona!*Pensavo facessi apposta certe provocazioni,invece sei un povero paesanotto,intonso e limitato.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando è fuori di casa.
> Ora tu puoi giudicare il loro operato.
> Ma non vivi con loro.
> 
> *E non vivi delle loro sostanze no?*


Sinceramente da noi il non giudicare non è mai stato legato al mantenimento, ma solo al fatto "territoriale" di regole della casa.
Che trovo giuste.
Non mi hanno mai detto "ti mantengo quindi muta"
Mi avrebbero deluso molto se l'avessero fatto, sarebbe andato contro tutto quello che mi avevano e stavano insegnando.

ma le famiglie sono mondi a se e ognuno si struttura in base a come è e come si accoppia


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un servitore infedele dello stato.
> E' come che uno facesse il magistrato e non credesse nella giustizia.
> Non può esistere.
> 
> ...



ma perchè, esiste la giustizia?
ma per piacere...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe


Questo è tutto scemo,è la cosa grave è che neanche se ne rende conto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente da noi il non giudicare non è mai stato legato al mantenimento, ma solo al fatto "territoriale" di regole della casa.
> Che trovo giuste.
> Non mi hanno mai detto "ti mantengo quindi muta"
> *Mi avrebbero deluso molto se l'avessero fatto*, sarebbe andato contro tutto quello che mi avevano e stavano insegnando.
> ...


quindi avresti espresso un giudizio, che avresti magari corretto osservando altri loro comportamenti. I giudizi, a parer mio, si danno sulla persona in toto, non solo relativamente al rapporto che ho con lei. Altrimenti è un giudizio falsato, sul ruolo appunto, non sulla persona.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra la fedeltà ma il denaro? Ah, ma guarda.


C'entrano entrambe secondo me...
Per esempio io non farei il poliziotto manco per 5000 al mese...
Non è facile entrare là no?
E la disciplina è tutto o mi sbaglio?

Devi avere una certa testa e certe motivazioni...

Se poi mi dici che tanti sono finiti lì perchè non sapevano fare altro e lì lo stipendio era assicurato...

Mi spiego tante altre cose...

Ma non farei mai la loro vita...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente da noi il non giudicare non è mai stato legato al mantenimento, ma solo al fatto "territoriale" di regole della casa.
> Che trovo giuste.
> Non mi hanno mai detto "ti mantengo quindi muta"
> Mi avrebbero deluso molto se l'avessero fatto, sarebbe andato contro tutto quello che mi avevano e stavano insegnando.
> ...


No io dico solo...
Quando sarai grande e avrai la tua casa farai come vorrai tu...

Ma lei risponde papi non c'è lavoro e mi sa che dovrai mantenermi fino a 50 anni...

E io le rispondo ok...risparmio sulla badante...e i soldi restano in famiglia...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Poi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un servitore infedele dello stato.
> E' come che uno facesse il magistrato e non credesse nella giustizia.
> Non può esistere.
> 
> ...


Io credo in quello che faccio,posso avere delle riserve mentali,ma ci credo,i servitori infedeli caro mio sono proprio quelli che non ci credono e non pensano,ma è un discorso talmente sottile che faresti fatica a capire.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un servitore infedele dello stato.
> E' come che uno facesse il magistrato e non credesse nella giustizia.
> Non può esistere.
> 
> ...


Quando la toglie è un cittadino come gli altri. Guai se non lo fosse. Lo spirito critico non ce l'ha chi preferisce chiudere gli occhi... e aprire la bocca, per riempirsela.


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere, ma mi hanno insegnato che non dovevo mettere il becco sulla loro vita al di là della genitorialità. E noi figli eravamo sempre al primo posto. Detto questo finchè stavo sotto il loro comodossimo tetto, facevo le mie battaglie come tutti, ma solo dopo quando mi sono tolta dai coglioni appena ho potuto ho cominciato a criticare un modello genitoriale che poteva essere una favola per tante cose, ma per altre no. E mai mi sono permessa di dare giudizi sulla loro vita privata. Che non mi riguardava e non doveva riguardarmi. Io sono figlia, faccio la figlia e giudico cose da figlia. le trombate extra non era la mia sfera di competenza.


 
      non so dove vivete ma qui criticano eccome è una realtà bigotta ... chi esce dai binari giudicati normali viene additato come diverso da condannare ... insomma una vera iattura questo paese


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'entrano entrambe secondo me...
> Per esempio io non farei il poliziotto manco per 5000 al mese...
> Non è facile entrare là no?
> *E la disciplina è tutto o mi sbaglio?
> ...


Oddio, in Polizia forse meno (o anche molto meno) che in altri corpi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, esiste la giustizia?
> ma per piacere...


I magistrati credono nella giustizia o no?
O sono come dice il Berlusca?

Abbattiamo il CSM allora...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: a te starà pure ultra simpa e magari anche perchè dividete l'amore per sti cazzo di DT della merda, però Cita non solo si presenta male ma per lo più scrive anche peggio. Parlo di concetti, attenzione. Quindi E' NORMALE essere prevenuti, nel caso accada, nei suoi confronti. E' da prendere a schiaffi non perchè simpatico guascone o stronzo affascintante come peraltro a lui piace dipingersi, è da prendere a schiaffi perchè purtroppo per tutti noi varia umanità è un sacco di ossigeno rubato ai più meritevoli.


Non è che Cheater, mi sta simpatico, Cheater è simpatico.
Come te del resto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere, *ma mi hanno insegnato che non dovevo mettere il becco sulla loro vita al di là della genitorialità.
> *E noi figli eravamo sempre al primo posto.
> Detto questo finchè stavo sotto il loro comodossimo tetto, facevo le mie battaglie come tutti, ma solo dopo quando mi sono tolta dai coglioni appena ho potuto ho cominciato a criticare un modello genitoriale che poteva essere una favola per tante cose, ma per altre no.
> 
> ...


Eh, ma se lo pensi perchè te l'hanno insegnato loro è come il cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, in Polizia forse meno (o anche molto meno) che in altri corpi.


Ecco perchè questo stato è allo sfascio allora...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Per colpa della polizia che non fa un cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Indisciplinata, inconcludente...

I delinguenti ne fanno scarpette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è che Cheater, mi sta simpatico, Cheater è simpatico.
> Come te del resto


Non oggettivare, che io sto sul cazzo ad un fottìo di gente (ed a ragione, aggiungo).


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> C'entrano entrambe secondo me...
> Per esempio io non farei il poliziotto manco per 5000 al mese...
> Non è facile entrare là no?
> E la disciplina è tutto o mi sbaglio?
> ...


La disciplina?:rotfl:Ti ricordo che la P.s si è smilitarizzata nel lontano 1981....!Purtroppo hai scritto fra tante stupidaggini una cosa serissima:troppi son finiti lì senza aver le motivazioni e il giusto credo.Quelli sono gli infedeli....!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè questo stato è allo sfascio allora...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Per colpa della polizia che non fa un cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Indisciplinata, inconcludente...
> 
> I delinguenti ne fanno scarpette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo Stato è allo sfascio per tanti di quei motivi che la Polizia forse è al milleduecentesimo posto. Più o meno.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io dico solo...
> Quando sarai grande e avrai la tua casa farai come vorrai tu...
> 
> Ma lei risponde papi non c'è lavoro e mi sa che dovrai mantenermi fino a 50 anni...
> ...


invece i figli ci osservano e ci giudicano perché è normale e spontaneo per loro farlo .
siamo il loro esempio e secondo me ne hanno ampio diritto visto che li abbiamo chiamati al mondo noi ed è per merito? colpa? che si trovano a cercare di capirci qualcosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io dico solo...
> Quando sarai grande e avrai la tua casa farai come vorrai tu...
> 
> Ma lei risponde papi non c'è lavoro e mi sa che dovrai mantenermi fino a 50 anni...
> ...


Ma questo non impedisce a tua figlia di avere un giudizio su di te. Le impedisce di confrontarsi con te su quel giudizio.
Bada bene: non dico che dobbiamo essere alla mercè dei nostri figli. E il giudizio su di noi non deve prescindere i ruoli.
Ma se un genitore DELUDE il figlio per come si comporta... ad esempio che so, va in galera, fa del male a qualcuno... il figlio mica è le 3 scimmiette, no? Sente e vede... e fa considerazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La disciplina?:rotfl:Ti ricordo che la P.s si è smilitarizzata nel lontano 1981....!Purtroppo hai scritto fra tante stupidaggini una cosa serissima:troppi son finiti lì senza aver le motivazioni e il giusto credo.Quelli sono gli infedeli....!


E allora non serve a niente...
Meglio chiuderla...
Una manica di mangiapane a tradimento...

Che ce ne facciamo di ulteriori maniche di burocrati?

A chi servono?

A che servono?

Che i politici viaggino senza scorta...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'entrano entrambe secondo me...
> Per esempio io non farei il poliziotto manco per 5000 al mese...
> Non è facile entrare là no?
> E la disciplina è tutto o mi sbaglio?
> ...


non concordo.ho amici CC GdF Ps e dico ringraziamo che ci siano.prendono 2 soldi..lo sai che quando vanno alla Polizia Municipale della citta',chiedono la carta pèr le fotocopie??Roma non la manda da mesi..e girano con la Marea 2000 di 20anni fa'..con 300000km.Sono stufi del lassismo..sai che ultimamente il Prefetto di Bo chiama la Celere da FI e PD??..perche'??giustamente i ''nostri'' agenti si rifiutano di prendere le botte e non reagire..quindi si consegnano in caserma.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Appunto*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, in Polizia forse meno (o anche molto meno) che in altri corpi.


Appunto,ma questo a 46 anni parla come mio nipote di 12....pensa un pò che tipo....!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo Stato è allo sfascio per tanti di quei motivi che la Polizia forse è al milleduecentesimo posto. Più o meno.


Secondo la mia opinione...
E' il primo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma questo non impedisce a tua figlia di avere un giudizio su di te. Le impedisce di confrontarsi con te su quel giudizio.
> Bada bene: *non dico che dobbiamo essere alla mercè dei nostri figli. *E il giudizio su di noi non deve prescindere i ruoli.
> Ma se un genitore DELUDE il figlio per come si comporta... ad esempio che so, va in galera, fa del male a qualcuno... il figlio mica è le 3 scimmiette, no? Sente e vede... e fa considerazioni.


se abbiamo autorevolezza è proprio grazie all'esempio che riusciamo a dare
altrimenti rimane solo la sciocca autorità


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma questo non impedisce a tua figlia di avere un giudizio su di te. Le impedisce di confrontarsi con te su quel giudizio.
> Bada bene: non dico che dobbiamo essere alla mercè dei nostri figli. E il giudizio su di noi non deve prescindere i ruoli.
> Ma se un genitore DELUDE il figlio per come si comporta... ad esempio che so, va in galera, fa del male a qualcuno... il figlio mica è le 3 scimmiette, no? Sente e vede... e fa considerazioni.



Ma ovvio...
Ma ha imparato a sue spese...
A tenerselo per sè...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora non serve a niente...
> Meglio chiuderla...
> Una manica di mangiapane a tradimento...
> 
> ...


Ma che c'entrano adesso le scorte?Ma tu non sai un cazzo e blateri,ma informati cazzo,leggiti un giornale,stai sempre in quel buco di paese,leggi cristo santo.Ed io che perdo pure tempo a cercare di spiegarti....!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entrano adesso le scorte?Ma tu non sai un cazzo e blateri,ma informati cazzo,leggiti un giornale,stai sempre in quel buco di paese,leggi cristo santo.Ed io che perdo pure tempo a cercare di spiegarti....!:rotfl::rotfl:


Sono spese inutili e in più no?


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I magistrati credono nella giustizia o no?
> O sono come dice il Berlusca?
> 
> Abbattiamo il CSM allora...



non credo proprio che i magistrati credano nella giustizia
a me personalmente basterebbe che si ricordassero ogni tanto chi paga loro lo stipendio, e senza andare a scomodare la giustizia, basterebbe il rispetto


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non concordo.ho amici CC GdF Ps e dico ringraziamo che ci siano.prendono 2 soldi..lo sai che quando vanno alla Polizia Municipale della citta',chiedono la carta pèr le fotocopie??Roma non la manda da mesi..e girano con la Marea 2000 di 20anni fa'..con 300000km.Sono stufi del lassismo..sai che ultimamente il Prefetto di Bo chiama la Celere da FI e PD??..perche'??giustamente i ''nostri'' agenti si rifiutano di prendere le botte e non reagire..quindi si consegnano in caserma.


Si può scrivere certe minchiate a 46 anni?questo è anche genitore?roba da matti:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

in mezzo a questi discorsi incrociati posso dire che mi sta sulle balle ingroia?


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi avresti espresso un giudizio, che avresti magari corretto osservando altri loro comportamenti. I giudizi, a parer mio, si danno sulla persona in toto, non solo relativamente al rapporto che ho con lei. Altrimenti è un giudizio falsato, sul ruolo appunto, non sulla persona.



No. Perchè la delusione non è un giudizio. E il loro metodo educativo era improntato sul dialogo costruttivo e insegnare cose che oggettivamente loro seguivano.
E la delusione sarebbe stato  un sentire mio e quindi non un giudizio, il primo è un disagio che avrei tranquillamente espresso e ne avremmo parlato. 
Giudicare è tutt'altro. Per me.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono spese inutili e in più no?


Mentre invece stare a strimpellare su quel cazzo di organo a nastro è una spesa utile?ma se c'è un cialtrone quello sei tu,ma vattenaffanculo dai!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può scrivere certe minchiate a 46 anni?questo è anche genitore?roba da matti:rotfl::rotfl:


Vi consiglio di chiuderla qui, tanto sapete già che non ne venite a capo


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se abbiamo *autorevolezza* è proprio grazie all'esempio che riusciamo a dare
> altrimenti rimane solo la sciocca* autorità*


E' quello che ripeto sempre. Poi ovviamente ci sono aspetti della nostra vita che non dobbiamo condividere con i figli. Ma quando quegli aspetti vanno ad inficiare la loro serenità, hanno tutto il diritto di esprimere un giudizio.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma questo non impedisce a tua figlia di avere un giudizio su di te. Le impedisce di confrontarsi con te su quel giudizio.
> Bada bene: non dico che dobbiamo essere alla mercè dei nostri figli. E il giudizio su di noi non deve prescindere i ruoli.
> *Ma se un genitore DELUDE il figlio per come si comporta*... ad esempio che so, va in galera, fa del male a qualcuno... il figlio mica è le 3 scimmiette, no? Sente e vede... e fa considerazioni.


anche qui, permettimi, c'è sempre il concetto di relatività

mio padre, nonostante la sua durezza e follia, era per me un riferimento ASSOLUTO...fino ai 23-24 anni...

...improvvisamente, a causa di alcuni eventi che portarono a lunghi e costanti dialoghi familiari, venni a conoscenza che il padre infallibile e incontestabile che avevo in mente NON ERA MAI ESISTITO...
...aveva fatto di tutto...nulla di illegale, ma:
vari tradimenti
varie sparizioni
mancanze verso i figli
situazioni economiche drammatiche per sua causa
amanti varie

mi crollò il mondo...lo odiai per 2-3 anni...a morte!!!

poi crebbi e pian piano mi resi conto che quel "prima santo poi mostro" era una via di mezzo:
un buon padre che combinava cazzate...non peggio di altri, molto meglio di altri ancora...

poi a maggior ragione quando li vediamo invecchiare...diventano dei coccoloni affettuosissimi...
...papà e mamma sono sempre papà e mamma...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mentre invece stare a strimpellare su quel cazzo di organo a nastro è una spesa utile?ma se c'è un cialtrone quello sei tu,ma vattenaffanculo dai!:rotfl:


Il mio stipendio non è erogato dalle tasse dei cittadini italiani.
Friggi eh?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non credo proprio che i magistrati credano nella giustizia
> a me personalmente basterebbe che si ricordassero ogni tanto chi paga loro lo stipendio, e senza andare a scomodare la giustizia, basterebbe il rispetto


Quello dei magistrati poi è una casta,ma ti prego non mi far dire oltre perchè poi al conte dovrei spiegare cose...e non ho tempo.


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Perchè la delusione non è un giudizio. E il loro metodo educativo era improntato sul dialogo costruttivo e insegnare cose che oggettivamente loro seguivano.
> E la delusione sarebbe stato  un sentire mio e quindi non un giudizio, il primo è un disagio che avrei tranquillamente espresso e ne avremmo parlato.
> Giudicare è tutt'altro. Per me.



devo dire che ti invidio, mi sembra tu abbia ricevuto un educazione tutt'altro che banale.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi consiglio di chiuderla qui, tanto sapete già che non ne venite a capo


Perchè?
Io mi diverto eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma se lo pensi perchè te l'hanno insegnato loro è come il cane che si morde la coda.



ho scritto che quell'insegnamento è per me giusto.
Alla mia età ho imparato a riconoscere cosa sento giusto o no, non credi?
Le cose le impariamo tutti e non tutto ce lo portiamo dietro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' quello che ripeto sempre. Poi ovviamente ci sono aspetti della nostra vita che non dobbiamo condividere con i figli. Ma quando quegli aspetti vanno ad inficiare la loro serenità, hanno tutto il diritto di esprimere un giudizio.


Brava sbriciolata, condivido, ma ora torniamo alle questioni importanti: c'è da stabilire chi sta più sulle palle tra joey e Cheater
Non ti sembra una moda questo voler a tutti i costi stre sulle palle al maggior numero possibile di gente? 
Tipo quel Corona


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho scritto che quell'insegnamento è per me giusto.
> *Alla mia età ho imparato a riconoscere cosa sento giusto o no, non credi?
> *Le cose le impariamo tutti e non tutto ce lo portiamo dietro.


Occhio che con me sti discorsi finiscono male (per gli altri).


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio stipendio non è erogato dalle tasse dei cittadini italiani.
> Friggi eh?


No è, che sei un uomo totalmente inutile, che fa un lavoro inutile,in un paese inutile,che scrive cose inutili,che pontifica e straparla senza neanche conoscere.:rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello dei magistrati poi è una casta,ma ti prego non mi far dire oltre perchè poi al conte dovrei spiegare cose...e non ho tempo.



è una casta perchè sono responsabili solo per dolo
tipo il giudice che hanno arrestato oggi, che speculava sui fallimenti
dovrebbero veramente introdurre la responsabilità per danni, e poi vediamo un po'


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è, che sei un uomo totalmente inutile, che fa un lavoro inutile,in un paese inutile,che scrive cose inutili,che pontifica e straparla senza neanche conoscere.:rotfl:


Certo e tu continui a leggermi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Bau ciao...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio stipendio non è erogato dalle tasse dei cittadini italiani.
> Friggi eh?


Oddio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo e tu continui a leggermi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Bau ciao...


Adoro gli inutili e faccio di tutto per farli sentire normali,ma questo già dovresti saperlo!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio.


Si vede che friggo?


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma questo non impedisce a tua figlia di avere un giudizio su di te. Le impedisce di confrontarsi con te su quel giudizio.
> Bada bene: non dico che dobbiamo essere alla mercè dei nostri figli. E il giudizio su di noi non deve prescindere i ruoli.
> Ma se un genitore DELUDE il figlio per come si comporta... *ad esempio che so, va in galera, fa del male a qualcuno... il figlio mica è le 3 scimmiette, no? Sente e vede... e fa considerazioni.*



ma ok, questo è la normalità.
Mi sembra che qui si parlasse di famiglie nella norma.

O no?
Certo è che se mio padre avesse ucciso uno, non solo lo giudicavo, ma cambiavo anche cognome.

Parliamo di cose normali perchè se no sembra tutto uguale e non lo è.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vede che friggo?


Che olio usi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Già*



free ha detto:


> è una casta perchè sono responsabili solo per dolo
> tipo il giudice che hanno arrestato oggi, che speculava sui fallimenti
> dovrebbero veramente introdurre la responsabilità per danni, e poi vediamo un po'


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio che con me sti discorsi finiscono male (per gli altri).



...torda...non ho capito....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> è una casta perchè sono responsabili solo per dolo
> tipo il giudice che hanno arrestato oggi, che speculava sui fallimenti
> dovrebbero veramente introdurre la responsabilità per danni, e poi vediamo un po'


Funzionari corrotti no?
Visto?

Meglio stare lontani da tutta quelle brutta gente...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che olio usi?


Solo vasellina.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...torda...non ho capito....


La mia età, blablabla.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Funzionari corrotti no?
> Visto?
> 
> Meglio stare lontani da tutta quelle brutta gente...


Meglio preti pedofili?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. *Perchè la delusione non è un giudizio*. E il loro metodo educativo era improntato sul dialogo costruttivo e insegnare cose che oggettivamente loro seguivano.
> E la delusione sarebbe stato un sentire mio e quindi non un giudizio, il primo è un disagio che avrei tranquillamente espresso e ne avremmo parlato.
> Giudicare è tutt'altro. Per me.


ma come no, dài. Come fai ad essere delusa se prima non giudichi che un comportamento non è all'altezza delle tue aspettative, che ti sei fatta sulla base, appunto, del giudizio che hai sulla persona.
Questo sarebbe stato un piccolo giudizio perchè l'esempio era su una piccola cosa, una frase.
Ma se un giorno avessi scoperto(ovvio siamo nella fantascienza) che un tuo genitore aveva rovinato qualcuno con una truffa, non avresti giudicato? Avresti detto: non posso giudicare perchè è mio genitore?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio preti pedofili?


Altra brutta gente pure loro...


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> devo dire che ti invidio, mi sembra tu abbia ricevuto un educazione tutt'altro che banale.


si. E' stata davvero tutt'altro che banale. 
Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava sbriciolata, condivido, ma ora torniamo alle questioni importanti: c'è da stabilire chi sta più sulle palle tra joey e Cheater
> Non ti sembra una moda questo voler a tutti i costi stre sulle palle al maggior numero possibile di gente?
> Tipo quel Corona


tra JB e Citer dici?
... spetta.
Facciamo così: ci penso mentre vado al super.
Magari se quello del pescIe mi ha messo da parte quello che gli ho chiesto me ne esco con un'indulgenza plenaria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ok, questo è la normalità.
> Mi sembra che qui si parlasse di famiglie nella norma.
> 
> O no?
> ...


Ok. Allora non giudichi solo il padre, ma la persona. E se la persona si comporta da coglione(bada bene, non ho scritto tradisce mamma/papà), ne perdi la stima. Quello dicevo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra JB e Citer dici?
> ... spetta.
> *Facciamo così: ci penso mentre vado al super.
> *Magari se quello del pescIe mi ha messo da parte quello che gli ho chiesto me ne esco con un'indulgenza plenaria.


Poi dice che non è vero che c'hai la testa spiccia.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può scrivere certe minchiate a 46 anni?questo è anche genitore?roba da matti:rotfl::rotfl:



amico il Conte e'una persona simpatica e intelligente,fidati di me.ogni tanto sbarella......poi ti confesso che cercai di fare il servizio militare nei CC,allora si poteva,ma non mi presero perche'portavo gli occhiali.che dispiacere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi dice che non è vero che c'hai la testa spiccia.


in realtà la risposta la so già ma mi piace tenere alta la suspance... shhhh...


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La mia età, blablabla.


ma la mia età nel senso di esperienze.
A vent'anni non hai tutta la maturità necessaria per dissentire su cose insegnate in casa. Le devi mettere a confronto con il mondo esterno, devi vivere.
Le mille cose messe in discussione a vent'anni insegnatemi dai genitori, non sono state le stesse che ho messo in discussione a trenta. Ed è giusto. Perchè le mie esperienze, date dal proseguimento degli anni di vita non intesa come mera anagrafica del tipo io matura tu no, hanno cambiato alcune valutazioni.
Ma l'insegnamento di cui parlavamo prima, non ho mai sentito il bisogno di metterlo in discussione, indipendentemente dall'età. Lo sentivo e lo sento giusto.

Mi sono espressa male forse prima.
E' davvero tutto su un altro piano.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come no, dài. Come fai ad essere delusa se prima non giudichi che un comportamento non è all'altezza delle tue aspettative, che ti sei fatta sulla base, appunto, del giudizio che hai sulla persona.
> Questo sarebbe stato un piccolo giudizio perchè l'esempio era su una piccola cosa, una frase.
> Ma se un giorno avessi scoperto(ovvio siamo nella fantascienza) che un tuo genitore aveva rovinato qualcuno con una truffa, non avresti giudicato? Avresti detto: non posso giudicare perchè è mio genitore?



....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il Conte e'una persona simpatica e intelligente,fidati di me.ogni tanto sbarella......poi ti confesso che cercai di fare il servizio militare nei CC,allora si poteva,ma non mi presero perche'portavo gli occhiali.che dispiacere!


Fosse solo per quello
Io ero in caserma CAR
Non hai idea di quanti chiedevano di entrare nei CC
E si andava a guardare tutto anche dei tuoi parenti.

Poi per inciso nell'esercito
un soldato neanche al corso caporali era ammesso se lui o la sua famiglia aveva qualcosa che non andava con la giustizia.

Infatti non ho MAI udito un carabiniere criticare lo stato, mai.

E si pongono sempre come tutori dell'ordine.

Qui da noi uno faceva il deficente con le nostre mogli.
Una sera fu pistato.

E poi trasferito.
Bastò un esposto di un marito alla procura della repubblica.

Ma qui siamo sopra al fiume Po.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ma la mia età nel senso di esperienze.
> *A vent'anni non hai tutta la maturità necessaria per dissentire su cose insegnate in casa. Le devi mettere a confronto con il mondo esterno, devi vivere.
> Le mille cose messe in discussione a vent'anni insegnatemi dai genitori, non sono state le stesse che ho messo in discussione a trenta. Ed è giusto. Perchè le mie esperienze, date dal proseguimento degli anni di vita non intesa come mera anagrafica del tipo io matura tu no, hanno cambiato alcune valutazioni.
> Ma l'insegnamento di cui parlavamo prima, non ho mai sentito il bisogno di metterlo in discussione, indipendentemente dall'età. Lo sentivo e lo sento giusto.
> ...


Intendevo proprio quello.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendevo proprio quello.


ma tu hai le stesse idee e metro di giudizio che avevi a 15 anni? O a venti?

Minchia io no. E meno male.

sarei probabilmente con un QI non proprio eccelso.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che olio usi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fosse solo per quello
> Io ero in caserma CAR
> Non hai idea di quanti chiedevano di entrare nei CC
> E si andava a guardare tutto anche dei tuoi parenti.
> ...


i carabinieri intelligenti criticano le cose sbagliate che fa uno stato,i carabinieri stupidi stanno zitti e non hanno alcun spirito critico.Mettila così,quale carabiniere potrebbe essere fiero di come ha agito lo stato con i parenti delle vittime di Ustica?sono uno come te potrebbe essere fiero....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu hai le stesse idee e metro di giudizio che avevi a 15 anni? O a venti?
> 
> Minchia io no. E meno male.
> 
> sarei probabilmente con un QI non proprio eccelso.


E' un discorso assai più complesso di così, mi pare evidente. Ciò non toglie che potresti avere anche duemila anni senza renderti minimamente conto d'essere stata influenzata in tanti di quei modi dalla tua famiglia dal farti prendere per tue (o farti prendere per buoni e sani) usanze, costumi e soprattutto concetti che non lo sono tanto. A prescindere dal QI. TUTTI siamo stai influenzati dalla famiglia, nello specifico penso che quello che hai scritto in merito al non criticare blablabla sia una fregnaccia talmente colossale che è quasi meglio il Conte che fondamentalmente riduce tutto al denaro senza metterci in mezzo minchiate assortite.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il Conte e'una persona simpatica e intelligente,fidati di me.ogni tanto sbarella......poi ti confesso che cercai di fare il servizio militare nei CC,allora si poteva,ma non mi presero perche'portavo gli occhiali.che dispiacere!


Simpatico forse,intelligente proprio no!Scriverebbe nefandezze tali?Adoro i carabinieri,anche se al conte la cosa andrà poco a genio,però è così!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Abbiamo fatto pace? Eh? EH?


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un discorso assai più complesso di così, mi pare evidente. Ciò non toglie che potresti avere anche duemila anni senza renderti minimamente conto d'essere stata influenzata in tanti di quei modi dalla tua famiglia dal farti prendere per tue (o farti prendere per buoni e sani) usanze, costumi e soprattutto concetti che non lo sono tanto. A prescindere dal QI. TUTTI siamo stai influenzati dalla famiglia, nello specifico penso che quello che hai scritto in merito al non criticare blablabla sia una fregnaccia talmente colossale che è quasi meglio il Conte che fondamentalmente riduce tutto al denaro senza metterci in mezzo minchiate assortite.



no Joey fidati.
Il mio pensiero era meramente quello.
Proprio terra terra.
Senza nullì'altro.

Assolutamente SOLO riconducibile ai cambiamenti dei 15 anni e avanti e accettare o no  pedestremente ciò che ci è stato insegnato in famiglia, rispondendo a te.

Solo. Esclusivamente. Quello.

Non entro nemmeno in merito al resto del tuo discorso, perchè proprio non mi appartiene.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no Joey fidati.
> Il mio pensiero era meramente quello.
> Proprio terra terra.
> Senza nullì'altro.
> ...


Sì, io però ti sto dicendo un'altra cosa. Ma vabbè.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, io però ti sto dicendo un'altra cosa. Ma vabbè.



infatti.


eddai..dammi un bacino....





:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> i carabinieri intelligenti criticano le cose sbagliate che fa uno stato,i carabinieri stupidi stanno zitti e non hanno alcun spirito critico.Mettila così,quale carabiniere potrebbe essere fiero di come ha agito lo stato con i parenti delle vittime di Ustica?sono uno come te potrebbe essere fiero....!:rotfl:


Trovo che i carabinieri professionali pensino solo ad essere ligi al loro dovere.
E che non si perdano in ciance inutili tanto per fare caciara.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti i "simpatici amici" non hanno colto:
> Non è imprevedibile la scopata
> È imprevedibile l'evento che porta una persona normale fedele e per bene ad invaghirsi di una persona...a quel punto ci sarà l'uomo forte e capace di resistere così come l'uomo più debole che viene a conoscenza solo in quel momento di questa sua debolezza...
> 
> ...il tutto era riferito al fatto che secondo sempre i nostri "simpatici amici" uno che tradisce è portato a farlo, è nella sua indole, dovrebbe dichiararlo alla donna che sposa...mentre io con il concetto di imprevedibilità intendevo che capita che gli aventi ci facciano scoprire lati della nostra persona fino a quel momento sconosciuti


Mi sembra incredibile ma ti ho capito e sono anche d'accordo. Non mi pare che tu parlando di imprevedibilità intenda irresistibilità e non responsabilità.


----------



## emme76 (18 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...



non lo so...per quanto mi riguarda nella mia breve mai concretizzata esperienza da traditrice ti dico che mi mancava qualcosa, e quando mi si è presentata l'occasione l'ho colta al volo

e poi i problemi di tutti i giorni a cui si aggiunge l'apatia del partner ti fanno venir voglia di cercare una boccata di ossigeno altrove

parlo per me ovviamente


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente da fare, ci sformo proprio, me lo spiegate perchè???
> perchè se siete felici o se amate il vostro compagno/a/marito/moglie tradite?
> 
> avevo 20 anni, il primo con il quale avevo fatto l'amore una notte mi confessa di avermi tradito, partiamo per le vacanze conosco un ragazzo, gli rendo pan per focaccia e lo lascio... ho solo voluto fargli provare quello che avevo provato io
> ...


perché, secondo me, non si usa la testa.. e si sceglie di seguire la "corrente" del momento... e si passa su tutto e su tutti, sfasciando ogni cosa costruita, per piacere personale... È aberrante, io non ce la faccio a concepirlo


----------



## Zod (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> perché, secondo me, non si usa la testa.. e si sceglie di seguire la "corrente" del momento... e si passa su tutto e su tutti, sfasciando ogni cosa costruita, per piacere personale... È aberrante, io non ce la faccio a concepirlo


Dipende...le motivazioni sono tante. Ci sono persone che vivono la vita in termini di sfide da vincere, vinta una, passano oltre. Si parte dal nulla ad avere una famiglia con figli....poi? Io non tollero la furbizia e il tradimento, ma chi dice "mi spiace, questa battaglia è vinta, ora ho bisogno di altro" lo capisco.

S*B


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende...le motivazioni sono tante. Ci sono persone che vivono la vita in termini di sfide da vincere, vinta una, passano oltre. Si parte dal nulla ad avere una famiglia con figli....poi? Io non tollero la furbizia e il tradimento, ma chi dice "mi spiace, questa battaglia è vinta, ora ho bisogno di altro" lo capisco.
> 
> S*B


Mah... secondo il mio sentire in questo modo si giustifica tutto, allora. Il problema e' che nonostante le mille potenziali motivazioni si dovrebbe resistere ...


----------



## Zod (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah... secondo il mio sentire in questo modo si giustifica tutto, allora. Il problema e' che nonostante le mille potenziali motivazioni si dovrebbe resistere ...


Secondo me invece è naturale stancarsi di una situazione ripetitiva nei decenni. Non è ammissibile semmai l'inganno e il rifiuto delle responsabilitá.

S*B


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me invece è naturale stancarsi di una situazione ripetitiva nei decenni. Non è ammissibile semmai l'inganno.
> 
> S*B



Intendevo questo... Tutto può essere... Mi stanco... mi disamoro... Mi innamoro di un altro.... Ho voglia di fare sesso con un altro.. ne parlo, se ne parla .. Poi si vede se è una mal pensata passeggera o no... Ma l'inganno e' vile, basso, adeguato a persone vili, basse e senza attributi, più grave ancora del fatto in se'...


----------



## Zod (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Intendevo questo... Tutto può essere... Mi stanco... mi disamoro... Mi innamoro di un altro.... Ho voglia di fare sesso con un altro.. ne parlo, se ne parla .. Poi si vede se è una mal pensata passeggera o no... Ma l'inganno e' vile, basso, adeguato a persone vili, basse e senza attributi, più grave ancora del fatto in se'...


Concordo, persone inutili, comparse.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Concordo, persone inutili, comparse.
> 
> S*B


Ma sono persone con cui abbiamo messo su casa e fatto dei figli...
Ci piaccia o meno.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende...le motivazioni sono tante. Ci sono persone che vivono la vita in termini di sfide da vincere, vinta una, passano oltre. Si parte dal nulla ad avere una famiglia con figli....poi? Io non tollero la furbizia e il tradimento, ma chi dice "mi spiace, questa battaglia è vinta, ora ho bisogno di altro" lo capisco.
> 
> S*B



Tutto quello che hai scritto o descritto in risposta a beat... è solamente immaturità. La ricerca unica e sola nella sua unica e sola ripetizione di sensazioni emozioni che si ritrovano avendole perse nella coppia. Questo ed altro è sinonimo di poca maturità e capacità di imporsi nella coppia come apertura al dialogo crescita etc etc. Forse e ripeto forse ha solo una scusante il primo tradimento, quello di essere ottenebrati mentalmente e così presi da quelle sensazioni scordate( per colpa propria) che si aspira soltanto ad una banale copulata che per altro non può essere paragonata a quella dove in una coppia sana c'è la conoscenza maturità e capacità di evolversi in tutto. E non mi dite che a volte una scopata una tantum vale più di quella dove c'è conoscenza, sono singoli casi e di persone particolari. Per particolare non intendo in senso negativo, ma che hanno visioni diverse.


----------



## devastata (22 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le solite. A cui credo e mi bastano. Perchè le capisco.
> *Mi ha detto che gli sembrava tutto irreale. Ci ha messo mesi prima di fare il salto. Mille paranoie. Ma poi ha pensato, anzi. Non ha pensato e ha deciso di mollare gli argini.* Perchè gli sembrava l'unica strada percorribile. Non vedeva vie d'uscita, combattuto dal sentirsi legato profondamente _a me _ma non riconoscendo più quel _me_.
> Ha semplicemente voluto avere un po' di tregua da un male che sentiva dentro, che non poteva esternare con me. Ci avevamo provato a parlare ma alcune cose si sono inceppate.
> Sono motivazioni?
> ...


_Il primo neretto è molto simile a quello che mi ha detto nell'immediato scoppio della bomba, mio marito.
_
Ci ho provato, funziona solo se siamo lontani da casa, qui torna tutto in mente, solo a me naturalmente, anche perchè se la portava pure a casa nostra,  lui sostiene che non ci pensa proprio, e che se io riuscissi a dimenticare o almeno a non pensarci e a non parlarne, sarebbe meglio, che per lui non esiste più. Sostiene di non pensarci mai. E' credibile?  

E' importante per cercare di capire perchè  resta qui, e per capire chi ho sposato.


----------



## Zod (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono persone con cui abbiamo messo su casa e fatto dei figli...
> Ci piaccia o meno.


Un margine di errore c'è sempre. Potrebbe andare tutto bene e vivere 40 anni di routine familiare, oppure uno dei due potrebbe stancarsi, o potrebbero essere 40 anni burrascosi di alti e bassi. Il benessere porta a stancarsi prima, i miei genitori si preoccupavano di portare a casa da mangiare, le giovani coppie si preoccupano di dove andare a mangiare venerdì sera. Speriamo che questa crisi almeno su qualcosa ci faccia bene.

S*B


----------



## Zod (23 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai scritto o descritto in risposta a beat... è solamente immaturità. La ricerca unica e sola nella sua unica e sola ripetizione di sensazioni emozioni che si ritrovano avendole perse nella coppia. Questo ed altro è sinonimo di poca maturità e capacità di imporsi nella coppia come apertura al dialogo crescita etc etc. Forse e ripeto forse ha solo una scusante il primo tradimento, quello di essere ottenebrati mentalmente e così presi da quelle sensazioni scordate( per colpa propria) che si aspira soltanto ad una banale copulata che per altro non può essere paragonata a quella dove in una coppia sana c'è la conoscenza maturità e capacità di evolversi in tutto. E non mi dite che a volte una scopata una tantum vale più di quella dove c'è conoscenza, sono singoli casi e di persone particolari. Per particolare non intendo in senso negativo, ma che hanno visioni diverse.


Secondo me è una tendenza a non accontentarsi mai...che si è insidiata nella nostra cultura del benessere. Viviamo di più, lavoriamo di meno, ma siamo ansiosi perchè il tempo scorre e dobbiamo vivere vivere vivere...

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Un margine di errore c'è sempre. Potrebbe andare tutto bene e vivere 40 anni di routine familiare, oppure uno dei due potrebbe stancarsi, o potrebbero essere 40 anni burrascosi di alti e bassi. Il benessere porta a stancarsi prima, i miei genitori si preoccupavano di portare a casa da mangiare, le giovani coppie si preoccupano di dove andare a mangiare venerdì sera. Speriamo che questa crisi almeno su qualcosa ci faccia bene.
> 
> S*B


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E quando l'esigenza è riempire la pancia...
Si sbassano le alette eh? Oh se si sbassano...


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me è una tendenza a non accontentarsi mai...che si è insidiata nella nostra cultura del benessere. Viviamo di più, lavoriamo di meno, ma siamo ansiosi perchè il tempo scorre e dobbiamo vivere vivere vivere...
> 
> S*B


Secondo me invece la gente si è "adagiata" sull'onda della "bella vita", tanto che parola data, impegno ed onore personale sono cose messe in un angolo, a favore di benessere personale e fantomatici "diritti"... Tutto ciò porta a pretendere di soddisfare se stessi nel breve periodo, più che mantenere la lucidità di capire che tutto costa fatica, anche i rapporti interpersonali, i quali devono essere sostenuti e, a volte, "fatti andare avanti", perché ogni cosa lasciata a se stessa va a farsi benedire


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me invece la gente si è "adagiata" sull'onda della "bella vita", tanto che parola data, impegno ed onore personale sono cose messe in un angolo, a favore di benessere personale e fantomatici "diritti"... Tutto ciò porta a pretendere di soddisfare se stessi nel breve periodo, più che mantenere la lucidità di capire che tutto costa fatica, anche i rapporti interpersonali, i quali devono essere sostenuti e, a volte, "fatti andare avanti", perché ogni cosa lasciata a se stessa va a farsi benedire


Dici il giusto...
Infatti guai a parlare di doveri no?

Dico sempre a mia moglie...ma senti cara, ma perchè devo obbedirti?

E lei semplice...perchè sono tua moglie no?


----------



## cyemme (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me invece la gente si è "adagiata" sull'onda della "bella vita", tanto che parola data, impegno ed onore personale sono cose messe in un angolo, a favore di benessere personale e fantomatici "diritti"... Tutto ciò porta a pretendere di soddisfare se stessi nel breve periodo, più che mantenere la lucidità di capire che tutto costa fatica, anche i rapporti interpersonali, i quali devono essere sostenuti e, a volte, "fatti andare avanti", perché ogni cosa lasciata a se stessa va a farsi benedire



la penso anche io così. l'individualismo prevale anche a scapito dei rapporti con i propri cari.


----------



## eagle (23 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> la penso anche io così. l'individualismo prevale anche a scapito dei rapporti con i propri cari.


E' cosi' anche per me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2013)

Trovo che i vostri siano discorsi sterili.
Spero almeno che stiate postando da sotto l'ombrellone, davanti a un bel cocktail .
Pensare che certe cose succedano perché "in giro c'è gente di merda", perché l'individualismo, perché il relativismo...a che serve?
Se dopo, quando si scende nello specifico, ognuno giustifica la sua motivazione alle azioni ( belle o brutte che siano ) astraendosi da quell'individualismo, da quella gente che sono sempre "gli altri"?
No so, butto lì un discorso da sotto l'ombrellone( io sì, alla faccia della crisi)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me invece la gente si è "adagiata" sull'onda della "bella vita", tanto che parola data, impegno ed onore personale sono cose messe in un angolo, a favore di benessere personale e fantomatici "diritti"... Tutto ciò porta a pretendere di soddisfare se stessi nel breve periodo, più che mantenere la lucidità di capire che tutto costa fatica, anche i rapporti interpersonali, i quali devono essere sostenuti e, a volte, "fatti andare avanti", perché ogni cosa lasciata a se stessa va a farsi benedire


Ma tu, tesoro bello, pensi veramente che io ( per dire io, ma mettiamoci x,y, x) sia una persona adagiata sull'onda della bella vita, che accampa giornalmente diritti inesistenti, che non è in grado di mantenere la lucidità, che lascia andare a farsi benedire i rapporti personali, familiari e lavorativi perché mi piace scopare (anche)con uomini che non sono mio marito?
Illuditi, illuditi: continua a fumare quest'oppio così appagante.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo me invece la gente si è "adagiata" sull'onda della "bella vita", tanto che parola data, impegno ed onore personale sono cose messe in un angolo, a favore di benessere personale e fantomatici "diritti"... Tutto ciò porta a pretendere di soddisfare se stessi nel breve periodo, più che mantenere la lucidità di capire che tutto costa fatica, anche i rapporti interpersonali, i quali devono essere sostenuti e, a volte, "fatti andare avanti", perché ogni cosa lasciata a se stessa va a farsi benedire



Ma guarda. No.

Se poi siamo in modalità raccontiamocela perchè abbiamo la merda al cervello non dico che va bene ma si può sorvolare, ma solo in questo caso.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Trovo che i vostri siano discorsi sterili.
> Spero almeno che stiate postando da sotto l'ombrellone, davanti a un bel cocktail .
> Pensare che certe cose succedano perché "in giro c'è gente di merda", perché l'individualismo, perché il relativismo...a che serve?
> Se dopo, quando si scende nello specifico, ognuno giustifica la sua motivazione alle azioni ( belle o brutte che siano ) astraendosi da quell'individualismo, da quella gente che sono sempre "gli altri"?
> No so, butto lì un discorso da sotto l'ombrellone( io sì, alla faccia della crisi)



Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2013)

Ma non è che state facendo un fritto misto mescolando. Crisi attuale. Morale motivazioni e rapporti. Interpersonali?  (ot)  scrivo con Android e la tastiera si è messa a punteggiatura tutto (fine ot)


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu, tesoro bello, pensi veramente che io ( per dire io, ma mettiamoci x,y, x) sia una persona adagiata sull'onda della bella vita, che accampa giornalmente diritti inesistenti, che non è in grado di mantenere la lucidità, che lascia andare a farsi benedire i rapporti personali, familiari e lavorativi perché mi piace scopare (anche)con uomini che non sono mio marito?
> Illuditi, illuditi: continua a fumare quest'oppio così appagante.





Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guarda. No.
> 
> Se poi siamo in modalità raccontiamocela perchè abbiamo la merda al cervello non dico che va bene ma si può sorvolare, ma solo in questo caso.



Non sono d'accordo... tesoro bello
Chi ha mai parlato di scopare? Ho semplicemente detto che la parola data si mantiene, anche a costo di conseguenze pesanti e spiacevoli... Cmq, bada bene, non sto giudicando nessuno. È solo il modo di vivere mio e di altri.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... tesoro bello
> Chi ha mai parlato di scopare? Ho semplicemente detto che la parola data si mantiene, anche a costo di conseguenze pesanti e spiacevoli... Cmq, bada bene, non sto giudicando nessuno. È solo il modo di vivere mio e di altri.



Minchia. E non sbagliate mai tu e questi altri?

Accidenti.
Abbiamo la calata dei messia.
I senza peccato.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia. E non sbagliate mai tu e questi altri?
> 
> Accidenti.
> Abbiamo il branco dei messia.
> I senza peccato.


Ma cosa c'entra ? Chi ha mai detto di non sbagliare? 
Ho detto semplicemente che gli impegni presi (qualunque siano) vanno rispettati. Poi tutti sbagliano, io probabilmente prima e più degli altri, ma gli impegni presi per me sono "sacri "...perché dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che conta su questo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra ? Chi ha mai detto di non sbagliare?
> Ho detto semplicemente che gli impegni presi (qualunque siano) vanno rispettati. Poi tutti sbagliano, io probabilmente prima e più degli altri, ma gli impegni presi per me sono "sacri "...perché dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che conta su questo.


ma se per una ragione li violi, questi impegni, sacri o non sacri?
Che fai?


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se per una ragione li violi, questi impegni, sacri o non sacri?
> Che fai?


Me ne pento e me ne scuso.. Ovviamente è successo (non in campo sentimentale)


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

mia banale opinione ...

prima di prendere un impegno, bisogna essere franchi con se stessi e chiedersi?
ma mi va veramente? o lo faccio per piacere ...
sono il tipo che tiene gli impegni?
che valore do' io e l'altra persona agli impegni? 
questo impegno, è realistico?
ecc. 

sienne


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mia banale opinione ...
> 
> ...



Concordo, ottima considerazione


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu, tesoro bello, pensi veramente che io ( per dire io, ma mettiamoci x,y, x) sia una persona adagiata sull'onda della bella vita, che accampa giornalmente diritti inesistenti, che non è in grado di mantenere la lucidità, che lascia andare a farsi benedire i rapporti personali, familiari e lavorativi perché mi piace scopare (anche)con uomini che non sono mio marito?
> Illuditi, illuditi: continua a fumare quest'oppio così appagante.


Che dirti
Tu ti metteresti nei guai solo se andassi con un uomo che consideri superiore a tuo marito...
Uno che ti faccia ragionare così...ma che scema, mi sono sposato sto tizio, quando invece avrei potuto avere quest'altro...

Lì si ci si mette nei guai...

E nel caso di sto qui...io sento che sta scoprendo che sua moglie è na vita che ha na relazione con un altro...
E che non è na ciuladina....o tre in una settimana tipo quella settimana da fuori di testa...no?

Cioè io sono il conte no?
SOno bravo a fare in una sola settimana quello che a quell'altro ci sono volute nove settimane e mezzo...no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mia banale opinione ...
> 
> ...


Ok...ma molte persone restano invischiate in casini che non ti dico...
Insomma se non fai in fretta a mollare le zavorre...il dirigibile non parte eh?

Poi ci sono persone che hanno bisogno dell'impegno preso e ne dipendono vieppiù da esso no?
Si dicono ah io non posso e non voglio pensare ad altro perchè sono impegnato no?

Cosa credi eh?
Mi ricordo bene come ero da sposetto, tutto fiero della mia fede...
Vado al bar e mi fanno ehi conte pien de figa, presentaci qualcuna...

E io...no ragazzi ho chiuso tutti i giochi, sono andato in pensione...da quelle robe lì....

Dopo pochi mesi mi chiama la mia testimone di nozze...e mi fa usciamo?

E io massi dei....

Poi io guidavo lei mi mise una mano dentro la coscia...

e quinci fuor quete le lanose gote no?


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Me ne pento e me ne scuso.. Ovviamente è successo (non in campo sentimentale)



certo che è successo, quindi quanto hai scritto prima non corrisponde alla realtà totale. Non è un dogma e personalmente credo che siano una minoranza assoluta gli individui da te descritti
Perchè se hai preso un impegno e poi "cadi", se uno è pentito non vuol dire che se ne fotte e tutto il resto.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo che è successo, quindi quanto hai scritto prima non corrisponde alla realtà totale. Non è un dogma e personalmente credo che siano una minoranza assoluta gli individui da te descritti
> Perchè se hai preso un impegno e poi "cadi", se uno è pentito non vuol dire che se ne fotte e tutto il resto.


Ciao Tebe,

rispondo ... anche se non è rivolto a me ...  ...

se ristringiamo il campo degli impegni alla fedeltà,
resto dell'opinione, che se non si mantiene, è perché non lo si vuole.
tradire rimane una scelta ... 

sorpassiamo ... diciamo, che può succedere ...

e poi? ... conta moltissimo, appunto, il poi. 

lo dici? ... ti fermi? ... continui? ... fai il furbetto? ... ti fai beccare? ... 



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra ? Chi ha mai detto di non sbagliare?
> Ho detto semplicemente che gli impegni presi (qualunque siano) vanno rispettati. Poi tutti sbagliano, io probabilmente prima e più degli altri, ma gli impegni presi per me sono "sacri "...perché dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che conta su questo.


E secondo te io non li rispetto? 
Nemmeno io sto parlando di scopare.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E secondo te io non li rispetto?
> Nemmeno io sto parlando di scopare.


Eh mia cara...prima il dovere poi il piacere...
Noi siamo veneti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non siamo cresciuti sull'egida la mia donna...

Ma su questa egida....

Padre, per sistemare le robe in Italia ghe vole un tedesco con un can lupin...o la me dona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non possono capire qui gli stranieri che cosa si sintende con la "me dona"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ha nulla a che vedere con la possessività, con la vita di coppia, anzi...anzi...anzi...

Come mio suocero alle carte che diceva agli amici...a mi la me xè capità grossa...
e loro...che cosa?

E lu...la me dona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Matra pardio....spiega sto concetto a sta tradita gente...

Cosa ci dicono...a noi...te ghe la to dona...el me omo....

ma non ha nulla a che vedere...con la possessività...

La me dona la me sodisfa....

Ciò Marieta...mi so anca disposto a volerte ben....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah che mondo...che mondo....

Allora una bella bionda de noantra se ga tolto su un tunisin...che mi ghe digo a ti si un tunisiano...

Sta bella bionda la xe da Valdagno e la me fa...lo go conossudo in vacanseee...e la prima roba ghe el me ga dito...a ti si bela come na balena in spiaggia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La se lo ga tolto su, ne santi ne madone e lu ora lè qua....ed è stato costretto a imparare el dialetto veneto...
Un arabo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

L'altro giorno mp di lunapiena...

Ma va in mona contastro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Perchè???????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> rispondo ... anche se non è rivolto a me ...  ...
> 
> ...



certo sienne, tradire è una scelta. mai detto il contrario.
Ma tu stai andando oltre secondo me quello che volevo dire.
Il nostro amico ha bollato come menefreghisti TUTTI quelli che cadono.
Il furbetto rimane furbetto, ma se cadi perchè cedi e ti penti.
Il discorso decade.
I furbetti li avevo già eliminati dalla lista.
parlavo di pentimenti seri.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo sienne, tradire è una scelta. mai detto il contrario.
> Ma tu stai andando oltre secondo me quello che volevo dire.
> Il nostro amico ha bollato come menefreghisti TUTTI quelli che cadono.
> Il furbetto rimane furbetto, ma se cadi perchè cedi e ti penti.
> ...


Ciao Tebe,

pentimenti seri ... sinceramente, ma forse la memoria ora mi abbandona,
ho solo un ricordo vago di uno o due utente ... gli altri, sono stati tutti beccati ... 

se parliamo di pentimenti veri, nel senso, tu vai e lo confessi ... perché uno si può pure
pentire, dopo essere stato beccato  ... 
allora parliamo di mosche bianche ... si, il discorso decade, mi sembra ovvio sinceramente ... 

a me interessano le mosche nere ... :mrgreen: ...

non metterei tutti beccati nello stesso calderone
credo, che ci siano vari motivi, che anche lì poi fanno la differenza ... 

secondo me ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2013)

Non capisco però...

dite che adesso si tradisce di più?
O che ci si lascia di più per futili motivi?


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo sienne, tradire è una scelta. mai detto il contrario.
> Ma tu stai andando oltre secondo me quello che volevo dire.
> *Il nostro amico ha bollato come menefreghisti TUTTI quelli che cadono*.
> Il furbetto rimane furbetto, ma se cadi perchè cedi e ti penti.
> ...



Ma proprio no... Ho semplicemente detto che a volte bisogna volere NON fare qualcosa.... Nello specifico tradire, inteso 
nel senso più ampio di tradire la fiducia dell'altro. Mi spiego meglio... Se senti una passione e pulsione irrefrenabile verso un altro/a che non siano moglie/marito o fidanzato nulla vieta che tu ci possa andare, anche perché ognuno fa quel che vuole, ma ...accidenti...farlo alle spalle e quanto di più meschino io immagini....a mio parere si dovrebbe tirar fuori gli attributi e ne parli con chi, in te, ripone fiducia.


----------



## Zod (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se per una ragione li violi, questi impegni, sacri o non sacri?
> Che fai?


Se la tua firma o la tua parola non valgono nulla, allora non vali nulla nemmeno tu. Non è etica o morale, è pura e semplice matematica. Se dassi per scontato che un eventuale accordo dura solo finchè alla controparte conviene, non firmerei contratti con nessuno. I contratti si firmano per mantenere gli impegni a prescindere dalle nuove condizioni che si verranno a verificare. Diversamente non avrebbe senso nessuna formula contrattuale, ne scritta , ne verbale, ne sottintesa.

Bella però la tua filosofia, la invidio quasi: oggi ci sto, ma se domani mi rompo il cazzo fanculo tu e la tua correttezza. Poi magari se sono gli altri a dimostrarsi scorretti con voi diventate delle faine.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se la tua firma o la tua parola non valgono nulla, allora non vali nulla nemmeno tu. Non è etica o morale, è pura e semplice matematica. Se dassi per scontato che un eventuale accordo dura solo finchè alla controparte conviene, non firmerei contratti con nessuno. I contratti si firmano per mantenere gli impegni a prescindere dalle nuove condizioni che si verranno a verificare. Diversamente non avrebbe senso nessuna formula contrattuale, ne scritta , ne verbale, ne sottintesa.
> 
> Bella però la tua filosofia, la invidio quasi: oggi ci sto, ma se domani mi rompo il cazzo fanculo tu e la tua correttezza. Poi magari se sono gli altri a dimostrarsi scorretti con voi diventate delle faine.
> 
> S*B


COme dicevano al militare...
Già sai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se la tua firma o la tua parola non valgono nulla, allora non vali nulla nemmeno tu. Non è etica o morale, è pura e semplice matematica. Se dassi per scontato che un eventuale accordo dura solo finchè alla controparte conviene, non firmerei contratti con nessuno. I contratti si firmano per mantenere gli impegni a prescindere dalle nuove condizioni che si verranno a verificare. Diversamente non avrebbe senso nessuna formula contrattuale, ne scritta , ne verbale, ne sottintesa.
> 
> *Bella però la tua filosofia, la invidio quasi: oggi ci sto, ma se domani mi rompo il cazzo fanculo tu e la tua correttezza. Poi magari se sono gli altri a dimostrarsi scorretti con voi diventate delle faine.*
> 
> S*B


no Zod, non è la mia filosofia, e la stai stiracchiando.
sai bene perchè mi leggi da molto che non faccio promesse che non posso mantenere. E quando le ho fatte le ho mantenute.
Soprattutto sulla fedeltà.
Argomento su cui con i miei partner non ho mai scherzato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no Zod, non è la mia filosofia, e la stai stiracchiando.
> sai bene perchè mi leggi da molto che non faccio promesse che non posso mantenere. E quando le ho fatte le ho mantenute.
> Soprattutto sulla fedeltà.
> Argomento su cui con i miei partner non ho mai scherzato.


Tebe credimi il discorso di Zod è molto più in là...credimi...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma proprio no... Ho semplicemente detto che a volte bisogna volere NON fare qualcosa.... Nello specifico tradire, inteso
> nel senso più ampio di tradire la fiducia dell'altro. Mi spiego meglio... Se senti una passione e pulsione irrefrenabile verso un altro/a che non siano moglie/marito o fidanzato nulla vieta che tu ci possa andare, anche perché ognuno fa quel che vuole, ma ...accidenti...farlo alle spalle e quanto di più meschino io immagini....a mio parere si dovrebbe tirar fuori gli attributi e ne parli con chi, in te, ripone fiducia.


Le ragioni sono tante e diverse e a volte non ne sono consapevoli le persone stesse magari si giustificano con una desiderio sessuale invece avevano bisogno di non sentirsi invecchiare. Sono cose complesse. Quello che dici è molto teorico. Lasciando stare le ragioni per cui una persona sente il desiderio di questa "evasione" è abbastanza evidente che confessare questo desiderio, prima o dopo averlo soddisfatto, comporterebbe un dolore e la messa in pericolo del rapporto che (anche qui per ragioni diverse di sicurezza emotiva o economica o sociale o tutte insieme) non si vuole perdere. E' utopico pensare che qualcuno pensi di dare un dolore del genere, oltre ai rischi personali, per una cosa che magari crede di poter limitare a una volta o di tenere distinta dalla vita quotidiana.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ragioni sono tante e diverse e a volte non ne sono consapevoli le persone stesse magari si giustificano con una desiderio sessuale invece avevano bisogno di non sentirsi invecchiare. Sono cose complesse. Quello che dici è molto teorico. Lasciando stare le ragioni per cui una persona sente il desiderio di questa "evasione" è abbastanza evidente che confessare questo desiderio, prima o dopo averlo soddisfatto, comporterebbe un dolore e la messa in pericolo del rapporto che (anche qui per ragioni diverse di sicurezza emotiva o economica o sociale o tutte insieme) non si vuole perdere. E' utopico pensare che qualcuno pensi di dare un dolore del genere, oltre ai rischi personali, per una cosa che magari crede di poter limitare a una volta o di tenere distinta dalla vita quotidiana.



Capisco, ma non concordo.....Permettimi ma sono discorsi "di comodo".  e soprattutto come vedi, sono ragionamenti in cui la controparte tradita non entra mai in gioco, quindi, sempre a mio modo di vedere, molto ingiusti.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mia banale opinione ...
> 
> ...


Quoto.... Vale per tutti esclusi i superficiali ... Quelli sono incurabilmente menefreghisti :mrgreen: quindi prendono impegni anch sapendo di non poterli mantenere :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto.... Vale per tutti esclusi i superficiali ... Quelli sono incurabilmente menefreghisti :mrgreen: quindi prendono impegni anch sapendo di non poterli mantenere :mrgreen:


E' un vizio di mio marito, dice sempre di si a tutti, pur sapendo che sarà altrove, e non c'è modo di fargli cambiare abitudine. Il bello è che poi critica chi promette una cosa e non la mantiene, proprio luiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Capisco, ma non concordo.....Permettimi ma sono discorsi "di comodo".  e soprattutto come vedi, sono ragionamenti in cui la controparte tradita non entra mai in gioco, quindi, sempre a mio modo di vedere, molto ingiusti.


Non mi sono spiegata o non hai capito. Cercavo di spiegar le ragioni "degli altri". Il tradito è qualcuno che si tradisce perché paradossalmente lo si vuol tutelare. Altrimenti verrebbe lasciato semplicemente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' un vizio di mio marito, dice sempre di si a tutti, pur sapendo che sarà altrove, e non c'è modo di fargli cambiare abitudine. Il bello è che poi critica chi promette una cosa e non la mantiene, proprio luiiiiiiiiii.


Bisognerebbe guardarsi da chi non sa dire di no. Dirà troppi sì.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata o non hai capito. Cercavo di spiegar le ragioni "degli altri". Il tradito è qualcuno che si tradisce perché paradossalmente lo si vuol tutelare. Altrimenti verrebbe lasciato semplicemente.



No no ho capito... ma a me sembra una falsa tutela


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe guardarsi da chi non sa dire di no. Dirà troppi sì.


D'accordissimo


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

:carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe guardarsi da chi non sa dire di no. Dirà troppi sì.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> No no ho capito... ma a me sembra una falsa tutela


Certo che al tradito quella tutela non piace. E' il traditore che pensa e senti di tutelarlo senza rinunciare a ciò che vuole e che ha promesso di non avere.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

mi sto chiedendo ... chi si tutela realmente?

forse il traditore se stesso ... per non perdere dei "comodi", "vantaggi" ecc. che ha ... 
non so quanto pensa al partner ... se no ... basterebbe dire, scusa, c'è qualcosa che non va ...

sienne


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sto chiedendo ... chi si tutela realmente?
> 
> ...


Ma per me e proprio così ... dire tutto prima sarebbe un rischio eccessivo per il traditore, rischio di mandate tutto all'aria per nulla....bah


----------



## Zod (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che al tradito quella tutela non piace. E' il traditore che pensa e senti di tutelarlo senza rinunciare a ciò che vuole e che ha promesso di non avere.


È un po' come quando ami la carne di cavallo ma ti si strugge il cuore a pensare che ne venga macellato uno. Alla fine te la gusti anche di più la bisteccona, perchè stai facendo qualcosa che il tuo animo disapprova. Cerchi di limitarti, ma cribbio, la tua carne è debole, e quella del cavallo è tenera!

(mi sto contepincetonizzando)

S*B


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sto chiedendo ... chi si tutela realmente?
> 
> ...


Infatti non parlano e si fanno gli affari loro.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma per me e proprio così ... dire tutto prima sarebbe un rischio eccessivo per il traditore, rischio di mandate tutto all'aria per nulla....bah


Ciao,

ma scusa ... tu non è che vai e dici, senti bella ho voglia di altri sapori, tu non mi basti più ...

ti interroghi ... forse lo scopri forse no ... e ne parli, che qualcosa per te non va più,
non ti senti nella coppia ... ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2013)

Bon, ma facciamo un bel catalogo dei traditori... non sono tutti uguali...

Ci sono quelli fedeli che prendono la sbandata

Ci sono i seriali che non hanno mai pensato di essere fedeli e che non gli è passato neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di dirlo prima

Ci sono quelli che si accorgono troppo tardi che loro della fedeltà non gliene importa nulla -loro o del partner- e non sanno come affrontare l'argomento.

C'è Lothar :smile:

Ci sono quelli che prendono il tradimento come corda di salvataggio per uscire da un matrimonio da cui non sanno come sfuggire.

E di certo ce ne sono altri.

Trattare tutti questi casi come un unico lascia un senso di incompiutezza e di vaghezza ad ogni pensiero espresso, come spalmare un fiocco di burro su una fetta di pane troppo larga*

Anzi, un fiocco di burro su una serie di fette di pane in piani parallelo-dimensionali**

*(l'avevo detto che sto rileggendo il Signore degli Anelli)

**mi sto leggendo anche "the long war" dopo "the long Earth", Baxter&Pratchett


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma scusa ... tu non è che vai e dici, senti bella ho voglia di altri sapori, tu non mi basti più ...
> 
> ...


Appunto ne parli, prima di fare qualcosa però con qualcun altro.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Appunto ne parli, prima di fare qualcosa però con qualcun altro.


Ciao,

beh ovvio ... cioè, non è una cosa che ti cade in testa, e poi puoi dire uelah, mi è capitato. 

c'è un susseguirsi di tanti momenti, situazioni ecc. nelle quali tu puoi dire, no. 

poi se lo fai una volta ... ti rendi conto che è stato sbagliato ... lì sinceramente non direi niente. 

ma cercherei il discorso nella coppia ... per un malessere forse personale o forse di coppia ...

anche per scoprire ... cosa si vuole realmente. Forse era solo una sbandata ... o forse no ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bon, ma facciamo un bel catalogo dei traditori... non sono tutti uguali...
> 
> Ci sono quelli fedeli che prendono la sbandata
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## passante (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bon, ma facciamo un bel catalogo dei traditori... non sono tutti uguali...
> 
> 
> *(l'avevo detto che sto rileggendo il Signore degli Anelli)


OT no! anche matteo è in fissa. ma secondo me solo perché gli piace viggo mortensen e se lo immagina anche nel libro  FINE OT


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me è una tendenza a non accontentarsi mai...che si è insidiata nella nostra cultura del benessere. Viviamo di più, lavoriamo di meno, ma siamo ansiosi perchè il tempo scorre e dobbiamo vivere vivere vivere...
> 
> S*B



Si è un insieme di cose che riempono il paniere.  C'è chi vive vive vive... e c'è chi si accontenta.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... tesoro bello
> Chi ha mai parlato di scopare? Ho semplicemente detto che la parola data si mantiene, anche a costo di conseguenze pesanti e spiacevoli... Cmq, bada bene, non sto giudicando nessuno. *È solo il modo di vivere mio e di altri*.


Presente. 

Quoto, si era capito?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mia banale opinione ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Se la tua firma o la tua parola non valgono nulla, allora non vali nulla nemmeno tu. Non è etica o morale, è pura e semplice matematica. Se dassi per scontato che un eventuale accordo dura solo finchè alla controparte conviene, non firmerei contratti con nessuno. I contratti si firmano per mantenere gli impegni a prescindere dalle nuove condizioni che si verranno a verificare. Diversamente non avrebbe senso nessuna formula contrattuale, ne scritta , ne verbale, ne sottintesa.*
> 
> Bella però la tua filosofia, la invidio quasi: oggi ci sto, ma se domani mi rompo il cazzo fanculo tu e la tua correttezza. Poi magari se sono gli altri a dimostrarsi scorretti con voi diventate delle faine.
> 
> S*B



Mitico! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sto chiedendo ... chi si tutela realmente?
> 
> ...



:inlove: :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bon, ma facciamo un bel catalogo dei traditori... non sono tutti uguali...
> 
> Ci sono quelli fedeli che prendono la sbandata
> 
> ...


E ci sarebbe soltanto o da ridere o da piangere nell'esternare i perchè e i per come delle spiegazioni ai vari tradimenti, ma è impossibile fare ciò fino a quando non si ha la capacità di mettersi veramente in gioco, e per mettersi veramente in gioco, si deve prendere una di quelle mazzate in testa più dolorose dell'aver saputo del tradimento, dopo di ciò servono altri anni per ritornare in se ( sempre che ci si riesca) e forse... allora ci si può confrontare. In pratica mai, perchè soltanto una persona conosco che ha avuto le palle per essere stessa sin da subito, mia moglie.


----------



## tesla (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> come spalmare un fiocco di burro su una fetta di pane troppo larga*
> 
> Anzi, un fiocco di burro su una serie di fette di pane in piani parallelo-dimensionali**


vorrei aggiungere "come spalmare un fiocco di burro appena preso dal freezer su una fetta di pane troppo larga"

perchè è un'impresa ancora più difficoltosa e impervia


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E *ci sarebbe soltanto o da ridere o da piangere nell'esternare i perchè e i per come delle spiegazioni ai vari tradimenti, *ma è impossibile fare ciò fino a quando non si ha la capacità di mettersi veramente in gioco, e per mettersi veramente in gioco, si deve prendere una di quelle mazzate in testa più dolorose dell'aver saputo del tradimento, dopo di ciò servono altri anni per ritornare in se ( sempre che ci si riesca) e forse... allora ci si può confrontare. In pratica mai, perchè soltanto una persona conosco che ha avuto le palle per essere stessa sin da subito, mia moglie.


Ma se chi tradisce avesse chiari i motivi potrebbe essere sincero con gli altri. Ma non sa perché sta agendo e si costruisce spiegazioni che crede ragionevoli e dall'esterno poi risultano assurde e risibili.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se chi tradisce avesse chiari i motivi potrebbe essere sincero con gli altri. Ma non sa perché sta agendo e si costruisce spiegazioni che crede ragionevoli e dall'esterno poi risultano assurde e risibili.


spiegazioni????..visto Brun i nuovi sponsor????uno e'un motel locale...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiegazioni????..visto Brun i nuovi sponsor????uno e'un motel locale...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Gli sponsor sono relativi agli interessi che risultano dai contatti, scritti e ricerche. A me compaiono luoghi di vacanza e proposte immobiliari


----------



## lothar57 (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli sponsor sono relativi agli interessi che risultano dai contatti, scritti e ricerche. A me compaiono luoghi di vacanza e proposte immobiliari


in effetti prima di iniziare a lavorare,ho cercato un motel da quelle parti li'...brava Brun..non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ci sarebbe soltanto o da ridere o da piangere nell'esternare i perchè e i per come delle spiegazioni ai vari tradimenti, ma è impossibile fare ciò fino a quando non si ha la capacità di mettersi veramente in gioco, e per mettersi veramente in gioco, si deve prendere una di quelle mazzate in testa più dolorose dell'aver saputo del tradimento, dopo di ciò servono altri anni per ritornare in se ( sempre che ci si riesca) e forse... allora ci si può confrontare. In pratica mai, perchè soltanto una persona conosco che ha avuto le palle per essere stessa sin da subito, mia moglie.


Ciao,

si, certo ... 

ma anche se i motivi possono essere i più svariati ... credo, cha alla radice si assomigliano ... 

insoddisfazione, fuga, ricerca ecc. ... in poche parole, un malessere ... 

e l'incapacità di saperla gestire ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, certo ...
> 
> ...



:up:  lo stiamo scrivendo in tutte le salse.  in tutti i modi cioè.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, certo ...
> 
> ...



In molti casi sì.
In altri, forse solo carattere.


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In molti casi sì.
> In altri, forse solo carattere.


Ciao,

si ... ci può stare ... 

caratterino brutto però ... 
se gioca a prendere in giro ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si ... ci può stare ...
> 
> ...



Se il gioco è a prendere in giro, è un brutto gioco.
Ma non sempre il gioco è quello.

Fortunatamente, sembra che un pochino alla volta, un pochino alla volta, la capacità di guardarsi dentro e vedere cosa siamo e cosa possiamo offrire e cosa vogliamo stia aumentando.. e le persone cominciano a trovare possibile  dire sinceramente: amore mio, la fedeltà fisica non te la prometto


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

posso dire che palle?
non esiste la fedeltà "fisica" punto.
a meno che non si sia animali ( e non è che sia sicurissima anche con loro) il sesso presuppone uno scambio di emozioni ....attenzione non ho detto sentimenti.
il fatto che la teoria della fedeltà a settori è una scemenza tanto è vero che chi la professa deve attaccarsi a distinzioni che non hanno né capo, né coda.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che palle?
> non esiste la fedeltà "fisica" punto.
> a meno che non si sia animali ( e non è che sia sicurissima anche con loro) il sesso presuppone uno scambio di emozioni ....attenzione non ho detto sentimenti.
> il fatto che la teoria della fedeltà a settori è una scemenza tanto è vero che chi la professa deve attaccarsi a distinzioni che non hanno né capo, né coda.


D'accordissimo...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che palle?
> non esiste la fedeltà "fisica" punto.
> a meno che non si sia animali ( e non è che sia sicurissima anche con loro) il sesso presuppone uno scambio di emozioni .
> il fatto che la teoria della fedeltà a settori è una scemenza tanto è vero che chi la professa deve attaccarsi a distinzioni che non hanno né capo, né coda.



Bè, io mi emoziono anche davanti a un tiramisù alle fragole, quindi ovvio che mi emoziono anche per andare a letto con qualcuno.
Ma se la cosa non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile allo scambio emotivo che ho col mio compagno, ai miei occhi rientra nel "solo sesso".

Sarà che, mea culpa per l'aridità emotiva, nel mio caso una eventuale avventura extra nasce vive e muore in una sera.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, io mi emoziono anche davanti a un tiramisù alle fragole, quindi ovvio che mi emoziono anche per andare a letto con qualcuno.
> Ma se la cosa non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile allo scambio emotivo che ho col mio compagno, ai miei occhi rientra nel "solo sesso".
> 
> Sarà che, mea culpa per l'aridità emotiva, nel mio caso una eventuale avventura extra nasce vive e muore in una sera.



"Ma come fai allora a decidere di andarci a letto se non c'è prima uno scambio di parole emozioni etc etc"
"Non c'è neppure col tiramisù, eppure me lo mangio"
"Ma un uomo non è un tiramisù!"
"Però può essere buono lo stesso "

Per me il sesso può avere due facce completamente differenti.
Quello tipo venire inghiottiti dall'infinito mistico cosmico quando si tratta dell'uomo che amo, e quello che invece... è "solo sesso".

Se vuoi faccio una analisi spicciola del perchè sono arrivata a viverlo in questo modo, e sono convintissima che non sia vivibile così da tutte, epperò per me è così.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, io mi emoziono anche davanti a un tiramisù alle fragole, quindi ovvio che mi emoziono anche per andare a letto con qualcuno.
> Ma se la cosa non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile allo scambio emotivo che ho col mio compagno, ai miei occhi rientra nel "solo sesso".
> 
> Sarà che, mea culpa per l'aridità emotiva, nel mio caso una eventuale avventura extra nasce vive e muore in una sera.


quello che voglio dire che il famigerato patto di fedeltà solo fisica non ha senso.
o sei fedele o dichiari di non esserlo, stop.
a che punto dovresti definire esclusivamente sessuale il rapporto extra? quando i due non proferiscono parole ma solo mugolii?
se si vedono più di 4 volte?
se si danno teneri baci e carezze e non violenti schiaffi con il pene?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che palle?
> non esiste la fedeltà "fisica" punto.
> a meno che non si sia animali ( e non è che sia sicurissima anche con loro) il sesso presuppone uno scambio di emozioni ....attenzione non ho detto sentimenti.
> il fatto che la teoria della fedeltà a settori è una scemenza tanto è vero che chi la professa deve attaccarsi a distinzioni che non hanno né capo, né coda.


Io mi sono impegnata a capire questa cosa e ho capito che ci sono modi diversi anche di vivere le emozioni. C'è chi le vive molto circoscritte e chi le sente risuonare per ore o settimane o mesi o anni. Chi ha una risonanza a lungo termine, come te o me, non può riuscire a capire la leggerezza di chi le considera effimere come un bicchier d'acqua che non rompe il digiuno.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono impegnata a capire questa cosa e ho capito che ci sono modi diversi anche di vivere le emozioni. C'è chi le vive molto circoscritte e chi le sente risuonare per ore o settimane o mesi o anni. Chi ha una risonanza a lungo termine, come te o me, non può riuscire a capire la leggerezza di chi le considera effimere come un bicchier d'acqua che non rompe il digiuno.


io posso capire la leggerezza di coccole post rapporto...chissà se chi sta con me le può reggere al pari di una copula


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

comunque...basta non dirlo, certo.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire che il famigerato patto di fedeltà solo fisica non ha senso.
> o sei fedele o dichiari di non esserlo, stop.
> anche punto dovresti definire esclusivamente sessuale il rapporto extra? quando i due non proferiscono parole ma solo mugolii?
> se si vedono più di 4 volte?
> se si danno teneri baci e carezze e non violenti schiaffi con il pene?



Ma in effetti per me, tipo, Tebe non è "diversamente fedele", è fedele e basta perchè si attiene alle regole concordate (non concordi tu su questo lo so :mrgreen
Fino a che uno rispetta le regole comuni, è fedele, altrimenti è infedele, e traditore (anche quando si tratta di tutt'altro che del sesso)

però, in questo forum dove il 99.999% dei tradimenti trattati è quello fisico, è comodo e aiuta a capirsi parlare di fedeltà fisica e fedeltà tout court.

Fino a che dettagli si vuole andare a legiferare poi, fatti di ciascuno.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io posso capire la leggerezza di coccole post rapporto...chissà se chi sta con me le può reggere al pari di una copula


Ma tu hai mai fatto sesso con uno conosciuto in discoteca? Io no e non avrei mai potuto: non trovo facilmente uomini che mi attraggono fisicamente, se non ho una relazione anche mentale non posso far sesso, mi devo abbandonare con fiducia per entrare in intimità anche fisica e la fiducia non si dà facilmente. Dal lato opposto ci sono donne che trovano attraenti quasi tutti, e molto divertente farlo con uno sconosciuto con il quale non riescono neppure a parlare e trovano eccitante il margine di rischio. In mezzo ci sono diverse sfumature. Come puoi pensare di capire davvero chi è così diversa?


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma in effetti per me, tipo, Tebe non è "diversamente fedele", è fedele e basta perchè si attiene alle *regole* concordate (non concordi tu su questo lo so :mrgreen
> Fino a che uno rispetta le regole comuni, è fedele, altrimenti è infedele, e traditore (anche quando si tratta di tutt'altro che del sesso)
> 
> però, in questo forum dove il 99.999% dei tradimenti trattati è quello fisico, è comodo e aiuta a capirsi parlare di fedeltà fisica e fedeltà tout court.
> ...


già.
o fedeli o infedeli...le regole sono risibili.
il fatto è che non c'è nulla da legiferare se non vivere un rapporto con la lealtà del rispetto.
punto


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> già.
> o fedeli o infedeli...le regole sono risibili.
> il fatto è che non c'è nulla da legiferare se non vivere un rapporto con la lealtà del rispetto.
> punto



Scusa ma non colgo il tuo tono... perchè mi sembra che siamo d'accordo, e che lo sarebbe, se fosse presente, anche Tebe.

E se tu e Tebe steste per formare una coppia tra di voi, so che capireste che il vostro concetto non solo di coppia, ma anche di lealtà e chiarezza è diverso, e Tebe non cercherebbe mai di farsi passare per quello che non è.
Dimostrandoti così il rispetto che vuoi, che cerchi, che chiedi.

(le regole servono, proprio perchè per me è rispettoso dirti che ho incontrato Alfonso per caso, mentre per te non è una mancanza di rispetto non dirmi che Rebecca gli ha palpato il sedere in ascensore senza che lui lo volesse)


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa ma non colgo il tuo tono... perchè mi sembra che siamo d'accordo, e che lo sarebbe, se fosse presente, anche Tebe.
> 
> E se tu e Tebe steste per formare una coppia tra di voi, so che capireste che il vostro concetto non solo di coppia, ma anche di lealtà e chiarezza è diverso, e Tebe non cercherebbe mai di farsi passare per quello che non è.
> Dimostrandoti così il rispetto che vuoi, che cerchi, che chiedi.
> ...


non so che tono abbia, mi pare quello di sempre.
posto la solita cosa che ognuno è norma  a sè stessi  la cosa che a me risulta un insulto alla mia intelligenza è che ci si dichiari in un patto d'infedeltà per poi depistare e non farsi "beccare".


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so che tono abbia, mi pare quello di sempre.
> posto la solita cosa che ognuno è norma  a sè stessi  la cosa che a me risulta un insulto alla mia intelligenza è che ci si dichiari in un patto d'infedeltà per poi depistare e non farsi "beccare".


Ma se è quello che Mattia ha accettato...


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se è quello che Mattia ha accettato...



Ce lo ripeterà per l'ennesima volta Tebe, però non è così chiaro. Mattia non sa.


----------



## Sole (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so che tono abbia, mi pare quello di sempre.
> posto la solita cosa che ognuno è norma  a sè stessi  la cosa che a me risulta un insulto alla mia intelligenza è che ci si dichiari in un patto d'infedeltà per poi depistare e non farsi "beccare".


Anche a me sembra un'incongruenza, la stessa che vivevo io nel mio precedente rapporto. Io avevo dichiarato apertamente che per me la fedeltà in quel tipo di relazione non aveva più senso. Peró omettevo e a volte mentivo.


Quando ho iniziato a giocare realmente a carte scoperte il rapporto è crollato.

Credo che solo rapporti che si trascinano da anni e che si basano sulla convenienza reciproca possano reggere una situazione di infedeltà permanente e conclamata.

In altri le cose si nascondono comunque, perchè altrimenti farebbero troppo male. Perchè l'equilibrio salterebbe davanti alla nuda realtà dei fatti. Un minimo di ipocrisia salva la coppia, in questi casi. Non vedo, non soffro. Questa la filosofia che sta dietro. Un antidoto al dolore.

Io impazzirei di gelosia e diventerei matta. Mi farebbe soffrire solo l'idea. Ma ognuno la vede e la sente a modo suo alla fine.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2013)

*Che palle lo dico io*

Per l'ennesima volta vi siete fatti/e fuorviare dal topic seguendo il discorso e l'appeal di Tebe.
A che pro, poi, cercate di capire? 
Non vi va l'intreccio di motivazioni che valutare risibili? Piantatela là e dedicatevi ad altro.

Il discorso originario non aveva nulla a che vedere con le giustificazioni al tradimento: da parte mia ho semplicemente osservato che certi temi universalmente riconosciuti come negativi vengono spesso tirati in ballo dai traditi per addossare colpe al traditore, ma allegramente spazzati sotto il tappeto quando riguardano la loro vita. Sembra che il marcio della vita venga da costoro collegato al sesso adulterino, all'infefeltà fisica e basta. Anch'io dico: contenti loro.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per l'ennesima volta vi siete fatti/e fuorviare dal topic seguendo il discorso e l'appeal di Tebe.
> A che pro, poi, cercate di capire?
> Non vi va l'intreccio di motivazioni che valutare risibili? Piantatela là e dedicatevi ad altro.
> 
> Il discorso originario non aveva nulla a che vedere con le giustificazioni al tradimento: da parte mia ho semplicemente osservato che certi temi universalmente riconosciuti come negativi vengono spesso tirati in ballo dai traditi per addossare colpe al traditore, ma allegramente spazzati sotto il tappeto quando riguardano la loro vita. Sembra che il marcio della vita venga da costoro collegato al sesso adulterino, all'infefeltà fisica e basta. Anch'io dico: contenti loro.


a che pro non saprei, forse perchè non avevo meglio da fare.
non capisco perché ti alteri tu che sei esempio di coerenza in questo senso e non so se è chiaro il messaggio che ognuno fa quel che crede basta che non cerchi di farlo passare per altro.
e per concludere "la pianto" quando ne ho voglia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono impegnata a capire questa cosa e ho capito che ci sono modi diversi anche di vivere le emozioni. C'è chi le vive molto circoscritte e chi le sente risuonare per ore o settimane o mesi o anni. Chi ha una risonanza a lungo termine, come te o me, non può riuscire a capire la leggerezza di chi le considera effimere come un bicchier d'acqua che non rompe il digiuno.


E chi sa vivere entrambi i modi ( o i diversi modi)? 

Brunetta, è inutile il tuo tentativo di passare il messaggio che chi sa vivere le avventure è persona sempliciotta e che si accontenta, mentre chi sceglie di non viverle fa parte di un' élite aristocratica.


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a che pro non saprei, forse perchè non avevo meglio da fare.
> non capisco perché ti alteri tu che sei esempio di coerenza in questo senso e non so se è chiaro il messaggio che ognuno fa quel che crede,:up::up: basta che non cerchi di farlo passare per altro.
> e per concludere "la pianto" quando ne ho voglia


:up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a che pro non saprei, forse perchè non avevo meglio da fare.
> non capisco perché ti alteri tu che sei esempio di coerenza in questo senso e non so se è chiaro il messaggio che ognuno fa quel che crede basta che non cerchi di farlo passare per altro.
> e per concludere "la pianto" quando ne ho voglia


 non vedermi alterata


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E chi sa vivere entrambi i modi ( o i diversi modi)?
> 
> Brunetta, è inutile il tuo tentativo di passare il messaggio che chi sa vivere le avventure è persona sempliciotta e che si accontenta, mentre chi sceglie di non viverle fa parte di un' élite aristocratica.


In effetti.


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra un'incongruenza, la stessa che vivevo io nel mio precedente rapporto. Io avevo dichiarato apertamente che per me la fedeltà in quel tipo di relazione non aveva più senso. Peró omettevo e a volte mentivo.
> 
> 
> Quando ho iniziato a giocare realmente a carte scoperte il rapporto è crollato.
> ...


Quant'è 'un minimo di ipocrisia?'.

Certo che se non vedi e non sai, la storia va avanti, ma dopo?


----------



## Sole (24 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quant'è 'un minimo di ipocrisia?'.
> 
> Certo che se non vedi e non sai, la storia va avanti, ma dopo?


Quella quantità di ipocrisia sufficiente a pensare che magari l'altro qualche trombata se la fa, ma finchè i contorni della situazione restano sfumati si può sempre tollerare e immaginare ciò che fa più comodo.

Il mio ex mi diceva 'posso tollerare una notte di sesso, ma non una frequentazione regolare, anche senza coinvolgimento emotivo'.

Erano tutte cavolate. Quando sai quando, come e con chi, l'equilibrio salta: cominci a immaginare, sai che la possibilità si è concretizzata, cominci a  farti mille domande e anzichè rassicurarti, i dubbi aumentano.

Si scoperchia un vaso...e non è facile gestire quello che ne esce. È un equilibrio che va ricomposto e non é scontato che ci si riesca.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E chi sa vivere entrambi i modi ( o i diversi modi)?
> 
> Brunetta, è inutile il tuo tentativo di passare il messaggio che chi sa vivere le avventure è persona sempliciotta e che si accontenta, mentre chi sceglie di non viverle fa parte di un' élite aristocratica.


Dov'è l'emoticon dell'inchino? :quoto:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E chi sa vivere entrambi i modi ( o i diversi modi)?
> 
> Brunetta, è inutile il tuo tentativo di passare il messaggio che chi sa vivere le avventure è persona sempliciotta e che si accontenta, mentre chi sceglie di non viverle fa parte di un' élite aristocratica.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dov'è l'emoticon dell'inchino? :quoto:


Ma quanti approvazioni a una cafonata del tutto gratuita (e fosse pure la prima). Io ho cercato davvero di capire. Ridicolo è che chi si offende per presunti giudizi altrui si permetta di esprimerne con tanta facilità deducendo interpretazioni a ruota libera. Questo sì lo trovo molto superficiale. Mi piacerebbe avere quella leggerezza che non ho mai avuto. Del resto trovo che sia pure una condanna non riuscire a distaccarsi dalle esperienze vissute. Comunque anche se vuoi pensare che persone che giudichi tanto limitate pensino male di te (di voi) cosa ve ne frega del giudizio di tali persone?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E chi sa vivere entrambi i modi ( o i diversi modi)?
> 
> Brunetta, è inutile il tuo tentativo di passare il messaggio che chi sa vivere le avventure è persona sempliciotta e che si accontenta, mentre chi sceglie di non viverle fa parte di un' élite aristocratica.


verde mio...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

chi le fa se le gode anca no?
E come diseva me nono...
Almanco mi la vita me la so godù!

No come quei 4 scemi col muso duro....

Non è che non si sceglie di viverle

E' che non si è avventurieri ma quadrati no?

Io le dita nel naso non me le metto perchè non si fa e non sta bene...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

@Brunetta: penso che l'incapacità di vivere con leggerezza certe esperienze  dipenda molto dal fatto di aver passato una vita accanto allo stesso uomo, magari fin da ragazze. Una vita fatta di amore e fiducia.

In un contesto come questo, o ci si emancipa per un motivo o per l'altro dal ruolo di moglie mettendo corna a nastro, o quando  il rapporto finisce ci si ritrova con un bagaglio emotivo pesante, di cui non é facile liberarsi.

Io ho vissuto le mie avventure per sperimentare tante cose che non avevo mai vissuto. L'ho fatto perchè era un'alternativa al dolore ed é stato utile perché oggi so di poter vivere tutto: l'amore esclusivo e profondo per un uomo solo, ma anche la leggerezza di un'avventura. Ma forse ho reagito così perché qualche rimpianto lo avevo sempre avuto, chissà.
Il nostro modo di vivere le cose è il prodotto in parte di una scelta, in parte dell'esperienza vissuta.

@Conte: trovo pessimo il tuo intervento per 2 motivi (ovviamente non disapprovo, perché lo troverei ridicolo eh).

Il primo è che ignori completamente ciò che ha scritto dopo Brunetta, accodandoti con incomprensibile entusiasmo a un intervento che si basa evidentemente su presupposti sbagliati (non credo proprio che Brunetta reputi sempliciotte le persone che vivono con leggerezza certe avventure: semplicemente lei non ne è capace e non riesce a capire come si faccia).

Il secondo perché dai per scontato che  chi non fa sesso con facilità  e leggerezza non sappia godersi la vita e questo è un giudizio infondato che parte da una visione un po' limitata.

Nella vita ci sono mille cose belle di cui si può godere pienamente. Il rapporto con un figlio, un lavoro gratificante, amicizie solide e profonde che non ti deludono e ti regalano momenti ricchi di bellezza e intensità, una passione coinvolgente...il sesso è una cosa bellissima, ma ognuno la vive a modo suo e non penso sia giusto credere  che chi non ne abusa sia uno sfigato che non si gode la vita perché 'questa cosa non sta bene farla'.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli sponsor sono relativi agli interessi che risultano dai contatti, scritti e ricerche. A me compaiono luoghi di vacanza e proposte immobiliari




A me viene sempre fuori "i video di Belen"

perché?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai fatto sesso con uno conosciuto in discoteca? Io no e non avrei mai potuto: non trovo facilmente uomini che mi attraggono fisicamente, se non ho una relazione anche mentale non posso far sesso, mi devo abbandonare con fiducia per entrare in intimità anche fisica e la fiducia non si dà facilmente. Dal lato opposto ci sono donne che trovano attraenti quasi tutti, e molto divertente farlo con uno sconosciuto con il quale non riescono neppure a parlare e trovano eccitante il margine di rischio. In mezzo ci sono diverse sfumature. Come puoi pensare di capire davvero chi è così diversa?


Io tra i 16 e i 18 anni ho fatto sesso con più di una persona conosciuta in discoteca
non mi ricordo nemmeno i nomi
Addirittura ho fatto sesso con uno conosciuto sul traghetto per la Sardegna, sul ponte della nave
però non stavo molto bene... E il sesso era sesso di merda, non provavo niente, tant'è che il primo orgasmo l'ho poi avuto a 19 anni con il mio primo vero fidanzato
per me non era tanto proprio l'atto del sesso che importava, quanto il riuscirci, puntavo uno e pensavo "ecco adesso quello me lo scopo"
però ripeto: non stavo bene, né prima né durante né dopo
non mi lasciava niente, anzi, mi lasciava un cazzo di senso di vuoto schifoso 
eppure continuavo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> @Brunetta: penso che l'incapacità di vivere con leggerezza certe esperienze  dipenda molto dal fatto di aver passato una vita accanto allo stesso uomo, magari fin da ragazze. Una vita fatta di amore e fiducia.
> 
> In un contesto come questo, o ci si emancipa per un motivo o per l'altro dal ruolo di moglie mettendo corna a nastro, o quando  il rapporto finisce ci si ritrova con un bagaglio emotivo pesante, di cui non é facile liberarsi.
> 
> ...



innanzitutto non capisco questo astio polemico

in seconda istanza: dal momento che tu, adesso, sai vivere di tutto, perché ti risulta così ostico capire che le emozioni regalate da un'avventura o da una storia extra non escludono la capacità di godere pienamente delle mille cose belle che hai elencato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti approvazioni a una cafonata del tutto gratuita (e fosse pure la prima). Io ho cercato davvero di capire. Ridicolo è che chi si offende per presunti giudizi altrui si permetta di esprimerne con tanta facilità deducendo interpretazioni a ruota libera. Questo sì lo trovo molto superficiale. Mi piacerebbe avere quella leggerezza che non ho mai avuto. Del resto trovo che sia pure una condanna non riuscire a distaccarsi dalle esperienze vissute. *Comunque anche se vuoi pensare che persone che giudichi tanto limitate pensino male di te (di voi) cosa ve ne frega del giudizio di tali persone?*



ma infatti: dal momento che nella tua scala di valori io sono una merda, il conte è una merda al cubo e JB e President due cafoni non capisco perchè ti urti tanto i nervi che quotino un mio banalissimo intervento


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> A me viene sempre fuori "i video di Belen"
> 
> perché?


perché ultimamente belen è dappertutto


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Non capisco*

Io non capiscgnuno è norma di se stesso,applicare la nostra unità di misura ad altre persone non ha senso.C'è chi riesce a viversi le avventure senza convolgimenti affettivi,c'è chi non ci riesce,poi c'è il conte che continua serenamente una vita vuota,una vita amorale,senza valori,senza rispetto,senza un beneamato cazzo.A roma c'è un detto:se dio ti vuole bene ti fa nascere coglione,ecco credo che il conte sia sicuramente nelle grazie del signore!


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

quindi vale anche per andrea , ti pare?





oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco*.Ognuno è norma di se stesso,applicare la nostra unità di misura ad altre persone non ha senso.*C'è chi riesce a viversi le avventure senza convolgimenti affettivi,c'è chi non ci riesce,poi c'è il conte che continua serenamente una vita vuota,una vita amorale,senza valori,senza rispetto,senza un beneamato cazzo.A roma c'è un detto:se dio ti vuole bene ti fa nascere coglione,ecco credo che il conte sia sicuramente nelle grazie del signore!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> dai per scontato che  chi non fa sesso con facilità  e leggerezza non sappia godersi la vita e questo è un giudizio infondato che parte da una visione un po' limitata.


Il messaggio che non passa e che viene scartato aprioristicamente in nome di una sottintesa superiorità morale e emozionale, è che che l'avventura e il [modalità enfasi on]GrandeAmoredellamiavitablablablablalunicoeilsoloblablabla[modalità enfasi off] non siano necessariamente alternative l'una all'altra. Sono come due binari, che non necessariamente si sovrappongono ma spesso servono l'uno a sorreggere l'altro.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> quindi vale anche per andrea , ti pare?


No!C'è comunque un limite dettato dalla decenza minerva.Allora sarebbe tutto insindacabile.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capiscgnuno è norma di se stesso,applicare la nostra unità di misura ad altre persone non ha senso.C'è chi riesce a viversi le avventure senza convolgimenti affettivi,c'è chi non ci riesce,poi c'è il conte che continua serenamente una vita vuota,una vita amorale,senza valori,senza rispetto,senza un beneamato cazzo.A roma c'è un detto:se dio ti vuole bene ti fa nascere coglione,ecco credo che il conte sia sicuramente nelle grazie del signore!



Mentire a parere tuo è giusto? prendersi carico di una vita di coppia arrivata al dunque per cercare fuori una storia parallela rendendo l'altro/a incapace di poter scegliere attraverso una visione vera della sua vita vissuta, ti sembra giusto? ti sembra da persona che ha rispetto per l'altro/a? continuo? mi fermo va.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> @Brunetta: penso che l'incapacità di vivere con leggerezza certe esperienze  dipenda molto dal fatto di aver passato una vita accanto allo stesso uomo, magari fin da ragazze. Una vita fatta di amore e fiducia.
> 
> In un contesto come questo, o ci si emancipa per un motivo o per l'altro dal ruolo di moglie mettendo corna a nastro, o quando  il rapporto finisce ci si ritrova con un bagaglio emotivo pesante, di cui non é facile liberarsi.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Giusto*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mentire a parere tuo è giusto? prendersi carico di una vita di coppia arrivata al dunque per cercare fuori una storia parallela rendendo l'altro/a incapace di poter scegliere attraverso una visione vera della sua vita vissuta, ti sembra giusto? ti sembra da persona che ha rispetto per l'altro/a? continuo? mi fermo va.


Io discutevo di altro,parlavo di persone single.:up:Sai benissimo cosa penso del tradimento!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!C'è comunque un limite dettato dalla decenza minerva.Allora sarebbe tutto insindacabile.



Oscù ma stamani ti sei svegliato male? norma di se stessi? e l'altro o l'altra che ti stanno accanto di che norma sono? sono la norma di una fedeltà e vita vissuta da traditi inconsapevoli tacciati di non capacità di scegliere dal traditore/trice?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io discutevo di altro,parlavo di persone single.:up:Sai benissimo cosa penso del tradimento!



Ha ok, elimina anche l'altro post che scrissi allora. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù ma stamani ti sei svegliato male? norma di se stessi? e l'altro o l'altra che ti stanno accanto di che norma sono? sono la norma di una fedeltà e vita vissuta da traditi inconsapevoli tacciati di non capacità di scegliere dal traditore/trice?


Aridajie!Sto parlando di persone single.....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

:mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> No!C'è comunque un limite dettato dalla decenza minerva.Allora sarebbe tutto insindacabile.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie!Sto parlando di persone single.....!:mrgreen:


auahahaahaaahahhaahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il messaggio che non passa e che viene scartato aprioristicamente in nome di una sottintesa superiorità morale e emozionale, è che che l'avventura e [modalità enfasi on]ilGrandeAmoredellamiavitablablablablalunicoeilsoloblablabla[modalità enfasi off] non siano necessariamente alternative l'una all'altra. Sono come due binari, che non necessariamente si sovrappongono ma spesso servono l'uno a sorreggere l'altro.


ma con due binari che si sorreggono immagino che il treno abbia qualche difficoltà:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mentire a parere tuo è giusto? prendersi carico di una vita di coppia arrivata al dunque per cercare fuori una storia parallela rendendo l'altro/a incapace di poter scegliere attraverso una visione vera della sua vita vissuta, ti sembra giusto? ti sembra da persona che ha rispetto per l'altro/a? continuo? mi fermo va.


Daiiiiii...ma che cazzate..tu non sei invornito,perche'credi a questi preconcetti??la mia vita di coppia funziona perfettamente,come quella di tante altre...vuoi capire che si puo'tradire lo stesso??


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiiii...ma che cazzate..tu non sei invornito,perche'credi a questi preconcetti??la mia vita di coppia funziona perfettamente,come quella di tante altre...vuoi capire che si puo'tradire lo stesso??


certo.
se a tradirti fosse tua moglie troveresti la cosa rispettosa e normale:mrgreen:


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiiii...ma che cazzate..tu non sei invornito,perche'credi a questi preconcetti??la mia vita di coppia funziona perfettamente,come quella di tante altre...*vuoi capire che si puo'tradire lo stesso??*


Uhmmmmmmm....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiiii...ma che cazzate..tu non sei invornito,perche'credi a questi preconcetti??la mia vita di coppia funziona perfettamente,come quella di tante altre...vuoi capire che si puo'tradire lo stesso??


Lothar certo che si può tradire, chi ha mai scritto che non si può, però far passare una cosa sbagliata per giusta, permettimi, questo non lo consento. 

E poi, chi ha mai scritto che la tua coppia non funzioni, ci saranno delle basi che supportano il tutto e danno via ad una coppia che vive serena, spero per te che il supporto non sia dato soltanto dal tuo modo di gestirti le giornate, ma che sia equiparato. :rotfl:Scgherzo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Uhmmmmmmm....


Beatl,io non ho alibi'.Mi piace e basta,anche se alle volte,tipo ieri...ci resto di sale.Ma dura 5 minuti...cancello tutto..e sotto con un'altra.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Io penso che si può tradire anche se a casa va tutto benissimo e si è felicissimi solo in particolari occasioni: 
tipo, siamo ubriachi, siamo lontani da casa, c'è uno/una che ci piace da impazzire, c'è un'alchimia pazzesca, attrazione fatale tipo Michael Douglas e Glenn Close ecc ecc
però se uno ricerca in continuazione appositamente qualcosa al di fuori dalla coppia in maniera sistematica per forza di cose vuol dire che gli/le manca qualcosa, c'è qualcosa che non va, o nella coppia o in se stessi
se capita... perché capita... lo posso capire
se capita perché me lo cerco e continuo a cercarlo alla base c'è sicuramente qualcosa di più della botta di allegria

e lo dico da tradita e da traditrice


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mentire a parere tuo è giusto? prendersi carico di una vita di coppia arrivata al dunque per cercare fuori una storia parallela rendendo l'altro/a incapace di poter scegliere attraverso una visione vera della sua vita vissuta, ti sembra giusto? ti sembra da persona che ha rispetto per l'altro/a? continuo? mi fermo va.


Hai mai avuto relazioni extraconiugali o messo le corna a qualcuna?


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Io*



quintina ha detto:


> Io penso che si può tradire anche se a casa va tutto benissimo e si è felicissimi solo in particolari occasioni:
> tipo, siamo ubriachi, siamo lontani da casa, c'è uno/una che ci piace da impazzire, c'è un'alchimia pazzesca, attrazione fatale tipo Michael Douglas e Glenn Close ecc ecc
> però se uno ricerca in continuazione appositamente qualcosa al di fuori dalla coppia in maniera sistematica per forza di cose vuol dire che gli/le manca qualcosa, c'è qualcosa che non va, o nella coppia o in se stessi
> se capita... perché capita... lo posso capire
> ...


Io penso che quando sei veramente preso,e ami e stimi la persona che hai accanto le altre persone neanche le vedi....!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io penso che si può tradire anche se a casa va tutto benissimo e si è felicissimi solo in particolari occasioni:
> tipo, siamo ubriachi, siamo lontani da casa, c'è uno/una che ci piace da impazzire, c'è un'alchimia pazzesca, attrazione fatale tipo Michael Douglas e Glenn Close ecc ecc
> però se uno ricerca in continuazione appositamente qualcosa al di fuori dalla coppia in maniera sistematica per forza di cose vuol dire che gli/le manca qualcosa, c'è qualcosa che non va, o nella coppia o in se stessi
> se capita... perché capita... lo posso capire
> ...


mi meraviglio di leggerti....io conosco diverse donne a cui non manca niente,una ieri mi ha scritto che domenica con il marito hanno fatto scintille.eppure se trova,non si tira indietro.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai mai avuto relazioni extraconiugali o messo le corna a qualcuna?



Mi sono ritrovato diverse volte nudo o quasi e ho fermato il tutto. ho avuto non una volta ma tantissime volte situazioni che in tanti avrebbero  scopato a tignitè ma fatto anche di più. Smettila di tacciare gli utenti di moralisti, perchè volendo chi viene tacciato di morale, la morale la può fare raccontandosela con falsità oppure scrivendo con serenità, con me ti attacchi! perchè il mio passato è oscuro, molto oscuro e quello che scrivo non passa da doppi binari ma un controllo della mia vita che qua come nella realtà è soltanto scritta e vissuta senza cercare ne iperbole di doppi binari fantasiosi ne a cercare altro visto che la mia situazione è risolta. 

Comunque non leggerti quello sopra, ma ti rispondo, no non ho avuto mai relazioni extraconiugali ne messo le corna a nessuno. quindi?


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io penso che si può tradire anche se a casa va tutto benissimo e si è felicissimi solo in particolari occasioni:
> tipo, siamo ubriachi, siamo lontani da casa, c'è uno/una che ci piace da impazzire, c'è un'alchimia pazzesca, attrazione fatale tipo Michael Douglas e Glenn Close ecc ecc
> però se uno ricerca in continuazione appositamente qualcosa al di fuori dalla coppia in maniera sistematica per forza di cose vuol dire che gli/le manca qualcosa, c'è qualcosa che non va, o nella coppia o in se stessi
> se capita... perché capita... lo posso capire
> ...


 certo, le differenze sono notevoli da caso a caso; può capitare ma è ben diverso quando  cerchi sempre di farlo capitare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso che quando sei veramente preso,e ami e stimi la persona che hai accanto le altre persone neanche le vedi....!



Eh ma la carne è debole 
anch'io la pensavo così una volta
poi mi sono dovuta ricredere
e allora qualche attenuante qua e là tengo a darla


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

guarda che questo vale come fatto ...in un certo senso è anche peggio, ma te lo avevo già detto.





Ultimo ha detto:


> *Mi sono ritrovato diverse volte nudo o quasi e ho fermato il tutto. ho avuto non una volta ma tantissime volte situazioni che in tanti avrebbero  scopato a tignitè ma fatto anche di più.* Smettila di tacciare gli utenti di moralisti, perchè volendo chi viene tacciato di morale, la morale la può fare raccontandosela con falsità oppure scrivendo con serenità, con me ti attacchi! perchè il mio passato è oscuro, molto oscuro e quello che scrivo non passa da doppi binari ma un controllo della mia vita che qua come nella realtà è soltanto scritta e vissuta senza cercare ne iperbole di doppi binari fantasiosi ne a cercare altro visto che la mia situazione è risolta.
> 
> Comunque non leggerti quello sopra, ma ti rispondo, no non ho avuto mai relazioni extraconiugali ne messo le corna a nessuno. quindi?


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Beatl,io non ho alibi'.Mi piace e basta,anche se alle volte,tipo ieri...ci resto di sale.Ma dura 5 minuti...cancello tutto..e sotto con un'altra.


Ok ok.... 
io rimango della mia idea cmq... in certi momenti si pensa sempre e solo a se stessi...e non è cosa buona


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che questo vale come fatto ...in un certo senso è anche peggio, ma te lo avevo già detto.



Si, ma se non sbaglio ti ho anche risposto. qua ognuno racconta storie di tradimenti, io ho raccontato la mia, cioè quella di mia moglie. Ma dietro ognuno di noi ci sta un passato vissuto, nel farvi conoscere il mio passato a sprazzi c'è quella condizione che ti porta a rispondere a domande come quella del president, ma che nulla centra con l'entrata mia qua dentro. Nè ho bisogno di discuterne perchè quel passato io l'ho risolto.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ok ok....
> io rimango della mia idea cmq... in certi momenti si pensa sempre e solo a se stessi...e non è cosa buona


Lo so e non mi piace.sono arrivato a mentire all'''amica ufficiale''.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi meraviglio di leggerti....io conosco diverse donne a cui non manca niente,una ieri mi ha scritto che domenica con il marito hanno fatto scintille.eppure se trova,non si tira indietro.



Magari non ha problemi di coppia ma problemi con se stessa. Problemi di autostima. Ricerca di conferme. Boh. Che ne so Lothar? Che ne sai tu? non mi pare che queste persone tu le conosca a fondo per poter sapere come vivono a casa o con loro stesse. Se uno cerca sempre altro ci sarà un motivo. Io i miei motivi li conosco bene. E sicuramente non è il sesso. La scopata botta e via con lo sconosciuto non mi da proprio niente. Preferisco masturbarmi


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh *ma la carne è debole*
> anch'io la pensavo così una volta
> poi mi sono dovuta ricredere
> e allora qualche attenuante qua e là tengo a darla


Eh ho capito ma santi  numi....tralasciando i discorsi per i quali se ti piace un altro significa avere problemi o insoddisfazioni con la persona con cui stai... ste persone avranno pure un po' di forza di volontà per resistere a tali pulsioni? oppure non si vuole resistere ?


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo so e non mi piace.sono arrivato a mentire all'''amica ufficiale''.



Beh...se non ti piace non farlo !


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2013)

Questa cosa che "la carne è debole" a me fa pensare due possibilità:

1. Stai mentendo. Attraverso la carne tu in realtà vuoi sperimentare l'illusione di un coinvolgimento emozionale.
2. Il tuo corpo è una cosa diversa da te. Questo significa che stai malissimo. Le tue emozioni viaggiano da una parte diversa da quella dove stai tu (cioè il tuo corpo). Sei dissociato. Oppure, sei anaffettivo (c'è pieno).

Nel caso 1. : ti racconti delle balle
Nel caso 2. : sei un robot, e penso che fai sesso anche molto male, non ti vorrei come amante nemmeno un secondo.

Quanto al tradire, mah. Se sei del tipo 1. tradisci. Te stesso, prima di tutto, perché ti racconti balle. Ma anche un altro, se sei in coppia.
Se sei del tipo 2. anche tradisci, ma _solo_ te stesso. Nel caso, infatti, gli/le amanti sono solo strumenti, anzi _estensioni_ di quella cosa che tu usi come corpo e che non sei tu. Oppure sei tu, robotizzato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovato diverse volte nudo o quasi e ho fermato il tutto. ho avuto non una volta ma tantissime volte situazioni che in tanti avrebbero  scopato a tignitè ma fatto anche di più.


Non avevi il profilattico con te? Hai fatto benissimo.



> Smettila di tacciare gli utenti di moralisti, perchè volendo chi viene tacciato di morale, la morale la può fare raccontandosela con falsità oppure scrivendo con serenità, con me ti attacchi!


Ho anche 'sta perversione: nei forum tendo a smetterla solo quando i moderatori mi richiamano. Ciò detto, penso che ci siano diversi ayatollah. I moralisti probabilmente sono emigrati in altri forum, in nome dell'ubi maior minor cessat. 



> perchè il mio passato è oscuro, molto oscuro e quello che scrivo non passa da doppi binari ma un controllo della mia vita che qua come nella realtà è soltanto scritta e vissuta senza cercare ne iperbole di doppi binari fantasiosi ne a cercare altro visto che la mia situazione è risolta.


Sono qui da poco e non conosco la tua storia. Banalizzo: se sei qui e non hai mai tradito, sarai stato tradito. 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Comunque non leggerti quello sopra, ma ti rispondo, no non ho avuto mai relazioni extraconiugali ne messo le corna a nessuno. quindi?


Quindi nulla. Non era una domanda tesa a dare un giudizio. Prendo atto che è una "vacanza mentale" che non hai mai provato. C'è gente che è stata a Sidi Bou Said e c'è gente che non c'è stata. C'è gente che è stata sodomizzata e ne parla un gran bene e c'è gente (come me) che preferisce vivere nell'ignoranza e non sapere quanto è bello.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa cosa che "la carne è debole" a me fa pensare due possibilità:
> 
> 1. Stai mentendo. Attraverso la carne tu in realtà vuoi sperimentare l'illusione di un coinvolgimento emozionale.
> 2. Il tuo corpo è una cosa diversa da te. Questo significa che stai malissimo. Le tue emozioni viaggiano da una parte diversa da quella dove stai tu (cioè il tuo corpo). Sei dissociato. Oppure, sei anaffettivo (c'è pieno).
> ...



Mah ... Premetto che ho cominciato a tradire quando il mio matrimonio era già in grossa crisi e mio marito mi rifiutava sessualmente e mi concedeva una sveltina come se mi facesse un favore una volta ogni 2/3 mesi che poi sono diventati 6 e poi 9 e poi un anno... La carne è debole e io mi sono ritrovata ad avere bisogno di "carne" a contatto con la mia, a provare pulsioni per una persona che era stato un mio grande amore in gioventù... E ho tradito... E da li non ho più smesso... Ho sempre avuto un solo amante per volta...

ma quando ho detto che la carne è debole è nel senso che riesco a giustificare una trombata in particolari occasioni per qualcuno che comunque a casa sta bene e va tutto bene ed è felice ma magari una sera si trova in una certa situazione (ci metto di mezzo l'alcol perché per me l'alcol rende molto più liberi dai freni inibitori e se bevo mi capita di fare cose di cui poi mi posso pentire) e allora cede... Ma secondo me chi cerca sistematicamente altrove non può dire di essere felice ed appagato in tutto a casa e nella sua vita, altrimenti se ne starebbe tranquillo


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non avevi il profilattico con te? Hai fatto benissimo.
> 
> 
> Ho anche 'sta perversione: nei forum tendo a smetterla solo quando i moderatori mi richiamano. Ciò detto, penso che ci siano diversi ayatollah. I moralisti probabilmente sono emigrati in altri forum, in nome dell'ubi maior minor cessat.
> ...



Tutto sto ben di Dio per dare conferma che ti attacchi. :mrgreen: Eh si essere sinceri rende molto a volte, e può soltanto far attaccare.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah ... Premetto che ho cominciato a tradire quando il mio matrimonio era già in grossa crisi e mio marito mi rifiutava sessualmente e mi concedeva una sveltina come se mi facesse un favore una volta ogni 2/3 mesi che poi sono diventati 6 e poi 9 e poi un anno... La carne è debole e io mi sono ritrovata ad avere bisogno di "carne" a contatto con la mia, a provare pulsioni per una persona che era stato un mio grande amore in gioventù... E ho tradito... E da li non ho più smesso... Ho sempre avuto un solo amante per volta...


Caso 1. specie: UMANA:mrgreen:



quintina ha detto:


> ma quando ho detto che la carne è debole è nel senso che riesco a giustificare una trombata in particolari occasioni per qualcuno che comunque a casa sta bene e va tutto bene ed è felice ma magari una sera si trova in una certa situazione (ci metto di mezzo l'alcol perché per me l'alcol rende molto più liberi dai freni inibitori e se bevo mi capita di fare cose di cui poi mi posso pentire) e allora cede...


Caso 1. specie: umana non robotizzata, non anaffettiva. Tipologia: frustrato:mrgreen:




quintina ha detto:


> Ma secondo me chi cerca sistematicamente altrove non può dire di essere felice ed appagato in tutto a casa e nella sua vita, altrimenti se ne starebbe tranquillo


Caso 2. specie: robotica. Tipologia: anaffettivo. 
In alternativa:
Caso 1. specie : umana. Tipologia: sfigato compulsivo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi meraviglio di leggerti....io conosco diverse donne a cui non manca niente,una ieri mi ha scritto che domenica con il marito *hanno fatto scintille*.eppure se trova,non si tira indietro.


Forse hanno dato due punti di saldatura alla ringhiera. Mi raccomando ricordale di passare l'antiruggine.


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah ... Premetto che *ho cominciato a tradire quando il mio matrimonio era già in grossa crisi e mio marito mi rifiutava sessualmente e mi concedeva una sveltina come se mi facesse un favore una volta ogni 2/3 mesi che poi sono diventati 6 e poi 9 e poi un anno... La carne è debole e io mi sono ritrovata ad avere bisogno di "carne" a contatto con la mia, a provare pulsioni per una persona che era stato un mio grande amore in gioventù... E ho tradito... E da li non ho più smesso*... Ho sempre avuto un solo amante per volta...
> 
> ma quando ho detto che la carne è debole è nel senso che riesco a giustificare una trombata in particolari occasioni per qualcuno che comunque a casa sta bene e va tutto bene ed è felice ma magari una sera si trova in una certa situazione (ci metto di mezzo l'alcol perché per me l'alcol rende molto più liberi dai freni inibitori e se bevo mi capita di fare cose di cui poi mi posso pentire) e allora cede... Ma secondo me chi cerca sistematicamente altrove non può dire di essere felice ed appagato in tutto a casa e nella sua vita, altrimenti se ne starebbe tranquillo



Perdonami.. posso farti una domanda? prima di arrivare al tradimento cosa hai fatto? avete provato a ravvivare il rapporto? ne hai parlato con lui? per quanto tempo?

grazie


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi meraviglio di leggerti....io conosco diverse donne a cui non manca niente,una ieri mi ha scritto che domenica con il marito hanno fatto scintille.eppure se trova,non si tira indietro.


Secondo te perchè lo fa? quel "non manca niente" a me sa di .."ho tanto ma mi manca qualcosa"


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> innanzitutto non capisco questo astio polemico
> 
> in seconda istanza: dal momento che tu, adesso, sai vivere di tutto, perché ti risulta così ostico capire che le emozioni regalate da un'avventura o da una storia extra non escludono la capacità di godere pienamente delle mille cose belle che hai elencato?



A proposito di manipolare gli altrui interventi...e dove avrei scritto una roba del genere?

Mi sa che nella frenesia di polemizzare con la sottoscritta non hai capito un belino 

Vabbè dai, può succedere, ora chiariamo subito.

Io ho detto che non è corretto dire che la vita se la gode solo chi tromba con leggerezza. Godere vuol dire mille cose, ognuno ha il suo modo di trarre piacere e soddisfazione dalle esperienze della vita.

Questa visione che aleggia per cui le persone che vivono 
il sesso in modo meno leggero siano dei 'mai goduti' o dei bacchettoni frustrati è insopportabile tanto quanto quella per cui chi
fa sesso con leggerezza non sa godersi tutto il resto.

Ho cercato di usare parole semplici, spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Perdonami.. posso farti una domanda? prima di arrivare al tradimento cosa hai fatto? avete provato a ravvivare il rapporto? ne hai parlato con lui? per quanto tempo?
> 
> grazie



Guarda, ho provato di tutto. Ho parlato all'infinito. Mi sono fatta trovare a letto con completini da zoccolona... Poi a un certo punto mi sono stufata. Ma mio marito è una persona particolare con mille problemi. La questione sesso era solo una piccola componente della sua personalità disturbata. Che ora sta curando ma solo dopo aver attraversato l'inferno ed averlo fatto attraversare a me e di conseguenza ai nostri figli. E io comunque che lo tradisco da anni e ho mille mancanze gli sono rimasta vicino e l'ho trascinato con la forza a farsi curare e se oggi è ancora vivo ed è tornato ad essere una persona pseudonormale è solo merito mio. Che comunque continuo a tradirlo. Si, lo so, sono una contraddizione vivente


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda, ho provato di tutto. Ho parlato all'infinito. Mi sono fatta trovare a letto con completini da zoccolona... Poi a un certo punto mi sono stufata. Ma mio marito è una persona particolare con mille problemi. La questione sesso era solo una piccola componente della sua personalità disturbata. Che ora sta curando ma solo dopo aver attraversato l'inferno ed averlo fatto attraversare a me e di conseguenza ai nostri figli. E io comunque che lo tradisco da anni e ho mille mancanze gli sono rimasta vicino e l'ho trascinato con la forza a farsi curare e se oggi è ancora vivo ed è tornato ad essere una persona pseudonormale è solo merito mio. Che comunque continuo a tradirlo. Si, lo so, sono una contraddizione vivente



Tanti baci chicca...


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda, ho provato di tutto. Ho parlato all'infinito. Mi sono fatta trovare a letto con completini da zoccolona... Poi a un certo punto mi sono stufata. Ma mio marito è una persona particolare con mille problemi. La questione sesso era solo una piccola componente della sua personalità disturbata. Che ora sta curando ma solo dopo aver attraversato l'inferno ed averlo fatto attraversare a me e di conseguenza ai nostri figli. E io comunque che lo tradisco da anni e ho mille mancanze gli sono rimasta vicino e l'ho trascinato con la forza a farsi curare e se oggi è ancora vivo ed è tornato ad essere una persona pseudonormale è solo merito mio. Che comunque continuo a tradirlo. Si, lo so, sono una contraddizione vivente


Ok grazie .. era solo per capire


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda, ho provato di tutto. Ho parlato all'infinito. Mi sono fatta trovare a letto con completini da zoccolona... Poi a un certo punto mi sono stufata. Ma mio marito è una persona particolare con mille problemi. La questione sesso era solo una piccola componente della sua personalità disturbata. Che ora sta curando ma solo dopo aver attraversato l'inferno ed averlo fatto attraversare a me e di conseguenza ai nostri figli. E io comunque che lo tradisco da anni e ho mille mancanze gli sono rimasta vicino e l'ho trascinato con la forza a farsi curare e se oggi è ancora vivo ed è tornato ad essere una persona pseudonormale è solo merito mio. Che comunque continuo a tradirlo. *Si, lo so, sono una contraddizione vivente*


no sei umana ...
un po' sul bonaccione ma umana


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no sei umana ...
> un po' sul bonaccione ma umana



quotone


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè lo fa? quel "non manca niente" a me sa di .."ho tanto ma mi manca qualcosa"


beatl...non puoi capire,scusa...mi e'capitato di farlo al mattino fuori e la sera dentro casa.secondo te mi mancava qualcosa??


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beatl...non puoi capire,scusa...mi e'capitato di farlo al mattino fuori e la sera dentro casa.*secondo te mi mancava qualcosa*??


Questo non lo so... 


con "mancare" non intendevo la mancanza di sesso, o almeno non solo quella... la mia era una domanda posta per provare a capire...
Certo che se una persona fa qualcosa sarà perchè lo vuole fare e ne sente l'esigenza? (o forse sbaglio io.. non so)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A proposito di manipolare gli altrui interventi...e dove avrei scritto una roba del genere?
> 
> Mi sa che nella frenesia di polemizzare con la sottoscritta non hai capito un belino
> 
> ...


ma che frenesia e frenesia, che le uniche frenetiche qui siete tu e brunetta, che dalla notte dei tempi mal sopportate le quotazioni ai miei - ripeto - banalissimi interventi

comunque sì, ti sei spiegata. e hai pure ragione

il punto è che il conte parlava proprio di brunetta, nello specifico, e non saprei come dargli torto


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che frenesia e frenesia, che le uniche frenetiche qui siete tu e brunetta, che dalla notte dei tempi mal sopportate le quotazioni ai miei - ripeto - banalissimi interventi
> 
> comunque sì, ti sei spiegata. e hai pure ragione
> 
> il punto è che il conte parlava proprio di brunetta, nello specifico, e non saprei come dargli torto


Io veramente ti considero proprio poco. Non mi piaci e non ti leggo volentieri, preferisco le persone un po' più morbide e meno categoriche.

Mi dispiace quando penso di capire quello che dice un utente (in questo caso Brunetta) e mi pare che venga 
manipolato e frainteso quello che scrive.

In questo caso lei era stata chiara, ammettendo di non riuscire a vivere con leggerezza certe cose. Non ha mancato di rispetto a nessuno. Al contrario, mi pare si sia usato un tono sgradevole con lei. E ho detto la mia: nonostante su certi punti ci siano delle differenze con lei, trovo sia una persona con cui si può discutere civilmente e pacatamente, senza sottintesi e faccine idiote come quelle usate dal Conte.

Il tutto senza la minima frenesia guarda, sono in pieno relax, al ritorno da una piacevole settimana e pronta per la spiaggia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beatl...non puoi capire,scusa...mi e'capitato di farlo al mattino fuori e la sera dentro casa.secondo te mi mancava qualcosa??


magari hai avuto un vuoto di memoria...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A proposito di manipolare gli altrui interventi...e dove avrei scritto una roba del genere?
> 
> Mi sa che nella frenesia di polemizzare con la sottoscritta non hai capito un belino
> 
> ...



Ma che fai? mi imiti? guarda che qua dentro l'unico ignorante che non sa nè scrivere nè spiegarsi sono io. SALLO! e tanto per condire il teatrino, E CHE MINCHIA! ho dovuto faticare tantissimo per essere l'ignorante che sono. NON provarci più!! è una minaccia!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io veramente ti considero proprio poco. Non mi piaci e non ti leggo volentieri, preferisco le persone un po' più morbide e meno categoriche.
> 
> Mi dispiace quando penso di capire quello che dice un utente (in questo caso Brunetta) e mi pare che venga
> manipolato e frainteso quello che scrive.
> ...



Su Brunetta concordo, anzi concordissimo, e trovo inutile e sterile discorsi del genere su quello che sono i pareri sugli utenti, ma d'altronde si sa.... va a finire sempre così, si bacchetta e chissà perchè. 

Sul conte non sono le faccine ad essere idiote... contuzzo perdonami ma è una battuta che non ho voluto perdermi. :rotfl:sai benissimo che mi piace scherzare, no?


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

*mancava un pezzo ciao*

onestamente credo che brunetta mi stesse semplicemente dicendo che lei accettava il discorso di tebe senza ostinarsi a voler capire.
adoro gli avverbi


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Su Brunetta concordo, anzi concordissimo, e trovo inutile e sterile discorsi del genere su quello che sono i pareri sugli utenti, ma d'altronde si sa.... va a finire sempre così, si bacchetta e chissà perchè.
> 
> Sul conte non sono le faccine ad essere idiote... contuzzo perdonami ma è una battuta che non ho voluto perdermi. :rotfl:sai benissimo che mi piace scherzare, no?


Ma quale battuta?Ripeto a roma si dice:se dio ti vuole bene ti fa nascere coglione,ed il conte non a caso, suona nelle chiese ed è nelle grazie del signore!


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che fai? mi imiti? guarda che qua dentro l'unico ignorante che non sa nè scrivere nè spiegarsi sono io. SALLO! e tanto per condire il teatrino, E CHE MINCHIA! ho dovuto faticare tantissimo per essere l'ignorante che sono. NON provarci più!! è una minaccia!


Anche se volessi imitarti non potrei...sei inimitabile  !


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti approvazioni a una cafonata del tutto gratuita (e fosse pure la prima). Io ho cercato davvero di capire. Ridicolo è che chi si offende per* presunti *giudizi altrui si permetta di esprimerne con tanta facilità deducendo interpretazioni a ruota libera. Questo sì lo trovo molto superficiale. Mi piacerebbe avere quella leggerezza che non ho mai avuto. Del resto trovo che sia pure una condanna non riuscire a distaccarsi dalle esperienze vissute. Comunque anche se vuoi pensare che persone che giudichi tanto limitate pensino male di te (di voi) cosa ve ne frega del giudizio di tali persone?


No, macchè presunti. Almeno cerca di essere onesta: tu giudizi ne dai a bizzeffe. Io pure, mica no, ma non è che mi tiro indietro quando me lo fanno notare.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale battuta?Ripeto a roma si dice:se dio ti vuole bene ti fa nascere coglione,ed il conte non a caso, suona nelle chiese ed è nelle grazie del signore!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anche se volessi imitarti non potrei...sei inimitabile  !



Zitta... zitta che mi stai dando spunto per scrivere qualcosa di colto! zitta!:carneval: ( con sto zitta....menomale che siamo al pc) 

Minchia mi sono scordato lo spunto che dovevo scrivere! sono sempre lo stesso Ultimo.  ma non ho nemmeno quella capacità istintiva di proteggermi e cancellare tutto, ma che cazzo di tipo sono? 


Salutamu e baciamo le mani, io come dissi a qualcuno esco e minnivaiu addivittirimi! cà maddivittivu troppu, per ora. 

Ciao suluzzu miu beddra!!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha fatto una distinzione tra chi vive il rapporti in un modo e chi li vive in un altro.
Chiara pensa che si possa vivere entrambe le cose.
E avendolo provato, non posso non dire che abbia ragione.

Tutto lo show che poi il Conte crea contro ogni affermazione di brunetta lo trovo  davvero fastidioso ma Brunetta è molto più brava di me ad ignorarlo, di questo devo darle atto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io veramente ti considero proprio poco. Non mi piaci e non ti leggo volentieri, preferisco le persone un po' più morbide e meno categoriche.
> Mi dispiace quando penso di capire quello che dice un utente (in questo caso Brunetta) e mi pare che venga
> manipolato e frainteso quello che scrive.
> 
> ...



invece a me non piaci per nulla, perché purtroppo so molto bene che le belle parole e i modi con cui ti presenti e la tua sbandierata trasparenza (a beneficio del forum, ovviamente) sono in contraddizione con la persona subdola che sei
nemmeno ti rendi conto quanto sarebbe facile colpirti e affondarti e continui con questa sicumera e con giudizi sulle vite altrui (ovviamente ben mascherati agli occhi degli sveglioni come Ultimo) che servono solo a scaricarti la coscienza dei tuoi trascorsi

e smettila con questo refrain di quanto poco mi consideri, che non sono deficiente e so leggere tra le righe le frecciate rivolte a me quotando interposte persone


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Brunetta ha fatto una distinzione tra chi vive il rapporti in un modo e chi li vive in un altro.
> Chiara pensa che si possa vivere entrambe le cose.
> E avendolo provato, non posso non dire che abbia ragione.
> 
> Tutto lo show che poi il Conte crea contro ogni affermazione di brunetta lo trovo davvero fastidioso ma Brunetta è molto più brava di me ad ignorarlo, di questo devo darle atto


Ciao cara,e cosa dobbiamo fare?Purtroppo dobbiamo tenercelo,in ogni comunità,in ogni classe dalle elementari alle medie,in ogni famiglia c'è il classico coglionazzo di turno.In questo forum c'è il Conte.D'altronde i coglionazzi ispirano anche una certa simpatia,c'è gusto a coglionarli,ad ascoltare le loro stronzate,l'importante è capire che la loro utilità è pari ad un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!Infondo ci sentiamo migliori anche grazie a loro,quando penso che poteva toccare a me nascere a vicenza,essere razzista,non capire un cazzo, avere un cazzo piccolo e triste,son contento che sia successo al conte!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao cara,e cosa dobbiamo fare?Purtroppo dobbiamo tenercelo,in ogni comunità,in ogni classe dalle elementari alle medie,in ogni famiglia c'è il classico coglionazzo di turno.In questo forum c'è il Conte.D'altronde i coglionazzi ispirano anche una certa simpatia,c'è gusto a coglionarli,ad ascoltare le loro stronzate,l'importante è capire che la loro utilità è pari ad un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!Infondo ci sentiamo migliori anche grazie a loro,quando penso che poteva toccare a me nascere a vicenza,essere razzista,non capire un cazzo, avere un cazzo piccolo e triste,son contento che sia successo al conte!


Ciao carissimo


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*

Ciao,ma che state a combinà tu e la simy?simy dice che sta poco qui perchè lavoro,si pensa che io ci credo,ma di chi si è iNVAGHITA?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao,ma che state a combinà tu e la simy?simy dice che sta poco qui perchè lavoro,si pensa che io ci credo,ma di chi si è iNVAGHITA?


Anche a me dice che lavora ma secondo me c'è dell'altro:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Io non combino nulla. Sai che sono una brava ragazza:angelo:

solo con te potrei diventare cattiva


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*

Bene,penso anche io che simy abbia qualcosa in pentola.....!Vabbè vorrà dire che avremo più libertà noi....!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene,penso anche io che simy abbia qualcosa in pentola.....!Vabbè vorrà dire che avremo più libertà noi....!


:festa::festa:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece a me non piaci per nulla, perché purtroppo so molto bene che le belle parole e i modi con cui ti presenti e la tua sbandierata trasparenza (a beneficio del forum, ovviamente) sono in contraddizione con la persona subdola che sei
> nemmeno ti rendi conto quanto sarebbe facile colpirti e affondarti e continui con questa sicumera e con giudizi sulle vite altrui (ovviamente ben mascherati agli occhi degli sveglioni come Ultimo) che servono solo a scaricarti la coscienza dei tuoi trascorsi
> 
> e smettila con questo refrain di quanto poco mi consideri, che non sono deficiente e so leggere tra le righe le frecciate rivolte a me quotando interposte persone


Ho tanti difetti ma essere subdola non mi appartiene, anzi. Forse sono anche troppo trasparente e l'ho pagato sempre, sulla mia pelle.

Hai già giocato a questo gioco, lo trovo squallido, degno neppure di te. A me di questo forum frega davvero poco, è una forma di evasione e un modo per aiutare chi vive situazioni in cui sono già passata.
Tanto che anche quando avevo il mio account disattivato, mi è capitato di contattare privatamente utenti che mi sembravano in difficoltà...questo per farti capire quanto sia sincera nei miei interventi e quanto davvero spesso cerchi solo di rendermi utile...presuntuoso forse, ma sono fatta così.

Non so perchè ti agiti così e tenti di screditarmi ad ogni costo, non l'ho mai capito. Per me finisce qui, davvero. Pensa come ti pare. La stima delle persone che per me contano ce l'ho già, la tua cattiveria e malafede non mi toccano.

Buona vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Ho tanti difetti ma essere subdola non mi appartiene, anzi*. Forse sono anche troppo trasparente e l'ho pagato sempre, sulla mia pelle.
> 
> Hai già giocato a questo gioco, lo trovo squallido, degno neppure di te. A me di questo forum frega davvero poco, è una forma di evasione e un modo per aiutare chi vive situazioni in cui sono già passata.
> Tanto che anche quando avevo il mio account disattivato, mi è capitato di contattare privatamente utenti che mi sembravano in difficoltà...questo per farti capire quanto sia sincera nei miei interventi e quanto davvero spesso cerchi solo di rendermi utile...presuntuoso forse, ma sono fatta così.
> ...



uno di quelli è che sei anche bugiarda
qui e fuori di qui

anche per me non è importante proseguire,sarebbe solo infierire


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti: dal momento che nella tua scala di valori io sono una merda, il conte è una merda al cubo e JB e President due cafoni non capisco perchè ti urti tanto i nervi che quotino un mio banalissimo intervento


Infatti il più delle volte non rispondo a interventi totalmente fuori obiettivo o astiosi ma per te faccio un'eccezione perché ho una fiducia di base nei confronti delle donne e credo ci sia sempre (o quasi)la possibilità di capirsi. Tanto per dire JB mi è simpatico e mi fa morir dal ridere, President l'ho letto poco e non ho idea chi sia, il Conte lo ignoro. Tu scrivi cose interessanti e talvolta mi pari contraddittoria e devo ancora capire perché mi pare questo, dato che una coerenza ci sarà. Reazioni emotive per commenti di persone con cui non ho rapporti affettivi mi sono impossibili se non per questioni di principio. Tutto questo è per cercare di farmi capire, se a qualcuno dovesse interessare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il messaggio che non passa e che viene scartato aprioristicamente in nome di una sottintesa superiorità morale e emozionale, è che che l'avventura e il [modalità enfasi on]GrandeAmoredellamiavitablablablablalunicoeilsoloblablabla[modalità enfasi off] non siano necessariamente alternative l'una all'altra. Sono come due binari, che non necessariamente si sovrappongono ma spesso servono l'uno a sorreggere l'altro.


Io ho parlato di diversità, poi leggi quel che ti pare. Però il grande amore non è tanto grande se ha bisogno di puntelli, per me. Io non facevo questa contrapposizione però, dicevo tutt'altro e l'ho anche detto in modo chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io penso che *si può tradire anche se a casa va tutto benissimo e si è felicissimi solo in particolari occasioni: *
> tipo, siamo ubriachi, siamo lontani da casa, c'è uno/una che ci piace da impazzire, c'è un'alchimia pazzesca, attrazione fatale tipo Michael Douglas e Glenn Close ecc ecc
> però se uno ricerca in continuazione appositamente qualcosa al di fuori dalla coppia in maniera sistematica per forza di cose vuol dire che gli/le manca qualcosa, c'è qualcosa che non va, o nella coppia o in se stessi
> se capita... perché capita... lo posso capire
> ...


Sono situazioni che avevo messo in conto anch'io ma non ho mai incontrato nessuno che mi facesse impazzire e non bevo :unhappy:.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi meraviglio di leggerti....io conosco diverse donne a cui non manca niente,una ieri mi ha scritto che domenica con il marito hanno fatto scintille.eppure se trova,non si tira indietro.


Per me tu sei convinto che con mancanza si intenda solo la mancanza di coppia e soprattutto di sesso nella coppia. Le mancanze possono essere di vario tipo possono essere frustrazioni lavorative o antiche che, nonostante una vita apparentemente serena, lasciano una scontentezza e un vuoto incolmabile.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda, ho provato di tutto. Ho parlato all'infinito. Mi sono fatta trovare a letto con completini da zoccolona... Poi a un certo punto mi sono stufata. Ma mio marito è una persona particolare con mille problemi. La questione sesso era solo una piccola componente della sua personalità disturbata. Che ora sta curando ma solo dopo aver attraversato l'inferno ed averlo fatto attraversare a me e di conseguenza ai nostri figli. E io comunque che lo tradisco da anni e ho mille mancanze gli sono rimasta vicino e l'ho trascinato con la forza a farsi curare e se oggi è ancora vivo ed è tornato ad essere una persona pseudonormale è solo merito mio. Che comunque continuo a tradirlo. Si, lo so, sono una contraddizione vivente


Non grandissima contraddizione. Qui sì che si vede la necessità di un aiuto per reggere situazioni difficili. Basta che siano un aiuto e non ulteriori problemi. Per me sarebbero preoccupazioni in più.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non grandissima contraddizione. Qui sì che si vede la necessità di un aiuto per reggere situazioni difficili. *Basta che siano un aiuto e non ulteriori problemi*. Per me sarebbero preoccupazioni in più.


Potrei darti 30 verdi per questa frase e quintina sa perchè


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente credo che brunetta mi stesse semplicemente che lei accettava il discorso di tebe senza ostinarsi a voler capire.
> adoro gli avverbi


Evidentemente mi hai capita comunquemente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, macchè presunti. Almeno cerca di essere onesta: tu giudizi ne dai a bizzeffe. Io pure, mica no, ma non è che mi tiro indietro quando me lo fanno notare.


Certo che do giudizi ma in quel post no. Era proprio tutt'altro. E come se ti accusassero di mandare affanculo quando non mandi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che do giudizi ma in quel post no. Era proprio tutt'altro. E come se ti accusassero di mandare affanculo quando non mandi.


Ma come no. Se scrivi di non capire la leggerezza di chi blablabla stai dando un giudizio, cioè tacci quella tale persona di leggerezza, che è un modo come un altro per dire superficialità.


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non grandissima contraddizione. Qui sì che si vede la necessità di un aiuto per reggere situazioni difficili. Basta che siano un aiuto e non ulteriori problemi. Per me sarebbero preoccupazioni in più.


Superquotone rotante! Dalla spiaggia


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Se scrivi di non capire la leggerezza di chi blablabla stai dando un giudizio, cioè tacci quella tale persona di leggerezza, che è un modo come un altro per dire superficialità.



Io cmq ho capito "leggerezza" non nel senso di superficiale, ma come capace di non prendere sempre le cose troppo seriamente.

Penso che Brunetta sia facile ai giudizi, sinceramente (non me ne volere ma hai un pò questa tendenza ), ma stavolta... proprio no.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io cmq ho capito "leggerezza" non nel senso di superficiale, *ma come capace di non prendere sempre le cose troppo seriamente.
> 
> *Penso che Brunetta sia facile ai giudizi, sinceramente (non me ne volere ma hai un pò questa tendenza ), ma stavolta... proprio no.


ma questo è positivo, non mi sembra che Brunetta volesse dare un significato positivo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Se scrivi di non capire la leggerezza di chi blablabla stai dando un giudizio, cioè tacci quella tale persona di leggerezza, che è un modo come un altro per dire superficialità.


No intendevo proprio leggerezza! Hai letto Calvino?
Poi certamente nel cesso della discoteca il rapporto non potrà essere profondo (se non in senso fisico) ma non è che si debbano avere rapporti profondi con tutti. Quello che* mi *è difficile è abbinare l'intimità fisica con la superficialità di relazione, cosa che mi piacerebbe.


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Se scrivi di non capire la leggerezza di chi blablabla stai dando un giudizio, cioè tacci quella tale persona di leggerezza, che è un modo come un altro per dire superficialità.


Ma no...per me leggerezza ha una connotazione positiva.

Durante il primo appuntamento con un uomo a cui tenevo molto mi sono sentita dire che sono 'leggera'. E lo ha detto non certo per giudicarmi negativamente, né per darmi della superficiale.

Una persona che vive con leggerezza certe cose  non dà un'importanza eccessiva a certe esperienze, se le fa scivolare un po' più addosso senza troppi carichi emotivi. E a volte nel sesso questo atteggiamento aiuta e rende più disponibili a fare esperienze.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma questo è positivo, non mi sembra che Brunetta volesse dare un significato positivo



A me è sembrato che proprio per evitare polemiche, abbia usato apposta un aggettivo che portasse un significato positivo.
Invece di paragonare serietà e scempiaggine, ha paragonato serietà con lievità.
Secondo me (parere personale) l'ha fatto apposta, per dare un significato migliore. Per educazione, diciamo.
Che poi l'abbia fatto per cortesia mentre pensa le peggio cose è un altro paio di maniche, e io non lo so


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Superquotone rotante! Dalla spiaggia


A te e a tutti quelli in spiaggia (che TI auguro affollata tiè):bleble:


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No intendevo proprio leggerezza! Hai letto Calvino?
> Poi certamente* nel cesso della discoteca* il rapporto non potrà essere profondo (se non in senso fisico) ma non è che si debbano avere rapporti profondi con tutti. Quello che* mi *è difficile è abbinare l'intimità fisica con la superficialità di relazione, cosa che mi piacerebbe.



ma dai!
ma non vedi che così la metti subito sullo squallido?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me è sembrato che proprio per evitare polemiche, abbia usato apposta un aggettivo che portasse un significato positivo.
> Invece di paragonare serietà e scempiaggine, ha paragonato serietà con lievità.
> Secondo me (parere personale) l'ha fatto apposta, per dare un significato migliore. Per educazione, diciamo.
> Che poi l'abbia fatto per cortesia mentre pensa le peggio cose è un altro paio di maniche, e io non lo so


Oh mi hai capita! :salta::salta::salta::salta::salta::bravooo::bravooo:. Le peggio cose che penso le dico anche  magari in modo diverso da Oscuro o JB ma le dico.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma no...per me leggerezza ha una connotazione positiva.
> 
> Durante il primo appuntamento con un uomo a cui tenevo molto mi sono sentita dire che sono 'leggera'. E lo ha detto non certo per giudicarmi negativamente, né per darmi della superficiale.
> 
> *Una persona che vive con leggerezza certe cose non dà un'importanza eccessiva a certe esperienze, se le fa scivolare un po' più addosso senza troppi carichi emotivi*. E a volte nel sesso questo atteggiamento aiuta e rende più disponibili a fare esperienze.



Secondo me non ci intendiamo sul termine
ho vissuto la mia storia con la leggerezza di cui parli nella prima parte. Mi sentivo leggera, serena, ecc ecc ma non è vero che non gli ho dato importanza. Accidenti se quell'uomo è stato importante, lo è ancora e molto. Non mi è scivolato nulla addosso, anzi ricordo quasi tutti i momenti insieme. Eppure ero leggera. Eppure l'amore quello vero non mi ha sfiorato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> ma non vedi che così la metti subito sullo squallido?


Tu sei un po' refrattaria ai paragoni e le iperbole eh.


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me è sembrato che proprio per evitare polemiche, abbia usato apposta un aggettivo che portasse un significato positivo.
> Invece di paragonare serietà e scempiaggine, ha paragonato serietà con lievità.
> Secondo me (parere personale) l'ha fatto apposta, per dare un significato migliore. Per educazione, diciamo.
> Che poi l'abbia fatto per cortesia mentre pensa le peggio cose è un altro paio di maniche, e io non lo so


Secondo me intendeva proprio questo. Ha anche precisato che lei fatica ad essere leggera ed è molto selettiva in fatto di uomini...che vive certe esperienze in altro modo.

Io, che fino a qualche anno fa ero un po' come lei, penso di averla capita. Da qui il pippone che le ho scritto stamattina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> ma non vedi che così la metti subito sullo squallido?


Beh... le alternative erano sul cubo o sul divanetto...


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci intendiamo sul termine
> ho vissuto la mia storia con la leggerezza di cui parli nella prima parte. Mi sentivo leggera, serena, ecc ecc ma non è vero che non gli ho dato importanza. Accidenti se quell'uomo è stato importante, lo è ancora e molto. Non mi è scivolato nulla addosso, anzi ricordo quasi tutti i momenti insieme. Eppure ero leggera. Eppure l'amore quello vero non mi ha sfiorato.


Il contrario di leggerezza non è innamoramento.

Io col mio ultimo amante ho vissuto una storia leggera, senza innamoramento. Ma gli voglio un gran bene e ora siamo ottimi amici e ci vediamo sempre.

La leggerezza non è necessariamente superficialità. È capacità di godersi le cose senza troppe seghe mentali, con una certa facilità e giocosità.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un po' refrattaria ai paragoni e le iperbole eh.



ti informo che le discoteche sono dotate di cessi
dove è vero che si può fare di tutto, ma anche no
a me sembra che per te una "leggera" debba per forza finire in un cesso di una discoteca:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Secondo me intendeva proprio questo. Ha anche precisato che lei fatica ad essere leggera ed è molto selettiva in fatto di uomini...che vive certe esperienze in altro modo.
> 
> Io, che fino a qualche anno fa ero un po' come lei, penso di averla capita. Da qui il pippone che le ho scritto stamattina.


Poi non è che sia una rompiballe che preparava le partecipazioni quando conoscevo uno, sono stata leggera. Ma forse mi veniva più facile con ventenni e trentenni che con cinquantenni. Le persone invecchiano e non tutti migliorano con l'età. Anche come conversazioni non sempre si evolvono. Se un "come balli bene" lo sopportavo ora mi fa infilare la porta d'uscita. P.S. E' un esempio non impegnativo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti informo che le discoteche sono dotate di cessi
> dove è vero che si può fare di tutto, ma anche no
> a me sembra che per te una "leggera" debba per forza finire in un cesso di una discoteca:unhappy:


Leggi tutto, va'.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi tutto, va'.



mica mi pagano


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica mi pagano


Neanche a me per risponderti dopo molti post di diversi utenti che chiariscono benissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica mi pagano


epperò hai saltato il post che faceva da fulcro alla teoria.
Si vede che sei innammmmmorata, va':mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il contrario di leggerezza non è innamoramento.
> 
> Io col mio ultimo amante ho vissuto una storia leggera, senza innamoramento. Ma gli voglio un gran bene e ora siamo ottimi amici e ci vediamo sempre.
> 
> La leggerezza non è necessariamente superficialità. È capacità di godersi le cose senza troppe seghe mentali, con una certa facilità e giocosità.



Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, ma continuo a credere che il significato che ha dato Brunetta alla parola non sia quella che intendo io e te in questo post


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche a me per risponderti dopo molti post di diversi utenti che chiariscono benissimo.



vero, Chiara chiarisce


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò hai saltato il post che faceva da fulcro alla teoria.
> Si vede che sei innammmmmorata, va':mrgreen:



molto
che culo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non è che sia una rompiballe che preparava le partecipazioni quando conoscevo uno, sono stata leggera. Ma forse mi veniva più facile con ventenni e trentenni che con cinquantenni. Le persone invecchiano e non tutti migliorano con l'età. Anche come conversazioni non sempre si evolvono. Se un "come balli bene" lo sopportavo ora mi fa infilare la porta d'uscita. P.S. E' un esempio non impegnativo.


Io invece ero molto più selettiva e problematica da ragazza: con certi ragazzi non riuscivo nemmeno a fare sesso, mi bloccavo e mi faceva male.

Per questo forse fare certe esperienze dopo il matrimonio mi ha in qualche modo cambiata e arricchita. Diventare più leggera mi ha aiutata, alla fine, anche se c' è stato un prezzo da pagare.

Certe esperienze forse sarebbe meglio farle da giovani.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *No intendevo proprio leggerezza*! Hai letto Calvino?
> Poi certamente nel cesso della discoteca il rapporto non potrà essere profondo (se non in senso fisico) ma non è che si debbano avere rapporti profondi con tutti. *Quello che mi è difficile è abbinare l'intimità fisica con la superficialità *di relazione, cosa che mi piacerebbe.


Ipse dixit.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ipse dixit.


Noioso


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, ma continuo a credere che il significato che ha dato Brunetta alla parola non sia quella che intendo io e te in questo post


Boh, se una persona mi spiega il significato che ha inteso dare a un vocabolo io ne prendo atto e credo a quel che dice.

Non vedo perché dovrebbe mentire e arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Mi sembra una tipa che non ha problemi a dire la sua.
Io parto dal presupposto che sia in buonafede, poi vabbé.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noioso


Essù. Ma se è così, perchè devi negare? Non è che m'offendo, eh. Cioè, io no di sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, se una persona mi spiega il significato che ha inteso dare a un vocabolo io ne prendo atto e credo a quel che dice.
> 
> Non vedo perché dovrebbe mentire e arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Mi sembra una tipa che non ha problemi a dire la sua.
> Io parto dal presupposto che sia in buonafede, poi vabbé.


A sto punto non credo che sia neppure molto interessante spiegare ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, se una persona mi spiega il significato che ha inteso dare a un vocabolo io ne prendo atto e credo a quel che dice.
> 
> Non vedo perché dovrebbe mentire e arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Mi sembra una tipa che non ha problemi a dire la sua.
> Io parto dal presupposto che sia in buonafede, poi vabbé.



Ma io non dico che sia in malafede.
Anche la sua spiegazione a me conferma che il significato non è positivo nella sua testa
Poi magari io leggo tra le righe cose che non sono e mi sbaglio


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente mi hai capita comunquemente


mi son mangiata un dicendo


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

Ciò che è leggero sta in superfice, ciò che è pesante va a fondo.
Lo dice la fisica, mica io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il più delle volte non rispondo a interventi totalmente fuori obiettivo o astiosi ma per te faccio un'eccezione perché ho una fiducia di base nei confronti delle donne e credo ci sia sempre (o quasi)la possibilità di capirsi. Tanto per dire JB mi è simpatico e mi fa morir dal ridere, President l'ho letto poco e non ho idea chi sia, il Conte lo ignoro. Tu scrivi cose interessanti e talvolta mi pari contraddittoria e devo ancora capire perché mi pare questo, dato che una coerenza ci sarà. Reazioni emotive per commenti di persone con cui non ho rapporti affettivi mi sono impossibili se non per questioni di principio. Tutto questo è per cercare di farmi capire, se a qualcuno dovesse interessare.


ripeto per la terza volta che il mio era un banale intervento per nulla astioso:
probabilmente ho dato voce al pensiero di qualche altro utente, per cui mi hanno quotato

io ho sempre sostenuto che tu scrivi cose interessanti, se non parti con qualche crociata

ad avvocati difensori invece stai messa parecchio maluccio, ma credo non dipenda da te
se riesci, tienili al guinzaglio


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciò che è leggero sta in superfice, ciò che è pesante va a fondo.
> Lo dice la fisica, mica io.



Ciò che è leggero sa volare, ciò che è pesante sprofonda nel fango.
Ciò che è leggero si fa sballottare dalle correnti, ciò che è pesante sta saldo.

Che bel gioco, continuiamo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciò che è leggero sta in superfice, ciò che è pesante va a fondo.
> Lo dice la fisica, mica io.



beh, ma c'è anche la spinta idrostatica


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ciò che è leggero sa volare, ciò che è pesante sprofonda nel fango.
> Ciò che è leggero si fa sballottare dalle correnti, ciò che è pesante sta saldo.
> *
> Che bel gioco, continuiamo?


Perfetto :up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

ciò che è leggero volteggia lieve, ciò che è pesante ti porta verso il basso





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciò che è leggero sa volare, ciò che è pesante sprofonda nel fango.
> Ciò che è leggero si fa sballottare dalle correnti, ciò che è pesante sta saldo.
> 
> Che bel gioco, continuiamo?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciò che è leggero volteggia lieve, ciò che è pesante ti porta verso il basso



Ciò che è leggero sfugge sempre, ciò che è pesante rimane


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciò che è leggero sfugge sempre, ciò che è pesante rimane


ciò che è leggero è difficile da catturare, ciò che è pesante non scappa


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

che minchiata:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che minchiata:unhappy:


Meno male.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno male.


sorry


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A sto punto non credo che sia neppure molto interessante spiegare ancora.


 Hai ragione, la prossima volta mi farò una padellata di cazzi miei va'  PS: la spiaggia non era per niente affollata, tié!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la prossima volta mi farò una padellata di cazzi miei va'  PS: la spiaggia non era per niente affollata, tié!


:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Su Brunetta concordo, anzi concordissimo, e trovo inutile e sterile discorsi del genere su quello che sono i pareri sugli utenti, ma d'altronde si sa.... va a finire sempre così, si bacchetta e chissà perchè.
> 
> Sul conte non sono le faccine ad essere idiote... contuzzo perdonami ma è una battuta che non ho voluto perdermi. :rotfl:sai benissimo che mi piace scherzare, no?


Si ma sono loro quelle che prendono per serie le facezie
e per facezie le cose serie no?

Brunetta per me è solo un tizzone d'inferno caduto nel mio paradiso...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari hai avuto un vuoto di memoria...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2013)

Oscuro ho riflettuto sul fatto che dici che conduco una vita vuota: HAI RAGIONE.

Ragazzi la mia vita è vuotissima da quando l'ho sgomberata da una montagna di ciarpame inutile.
Intendo tenerla vuota e spaziosa.
Unica via per fare spazio a chi me la riempie.
No?

CHi ha una vita vuota fa spazio agli altri no?

Ma ovvio io non posso essere una discarica di immondizie no?
Neppure abusiva....

Ma mi accontento di essere un forziere vuoto di tesori...una cassaforte insomma...

Chi investe in affetto riceverà i miei interessi...e il conte si sa paga molto bene...


Sole 
Ho solo na cosa da dirti e vedi di capirmi.
Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei.
Tutto il resto è fuffa...


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi meraviglio di leggerti....io conosco diverse donne a cui non manca niente,una ieri mi ha scritto che domenica con il marito hanno fatto scintille.eppure se trova,non si tira indietro.



Sempre le mogli 'degli altri'!


----------

